# Jordan Peterson



## Tisme (11 February 2018)

David Brooks' describe's Peterson's methods thus "His recipe for self-improvement is solitary, nonrelational, unemotional.", John Milbank as "too Protestant"

but I think he's just ol' skool, something that would benefit many men who walk like women, talk like women and act like women. 

If only for the sake of the many women who can't experience the joys of being with a real man and have to make do with an effeminate new age bloke who wants to talk endlessly about unicorns, fairy floss and gnomes; the ones who dream of a nirvana where all people as equals, we need to replenish the vacuum left by those broken Y chromosome males and I think Jordan can help with that.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/25/opinion/jordan-peterson-moment.html


----------



## lindsayf (11 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> David Brooks' describe's Peterson's methods thus "His recipe for self-improvement is solitary, nonrelational, unemotional.", John Milbank as "too Protestant"
> 
> but I think he's just ol' skool, something that would benefit many men who walk like women, talk like women and act like women.
> 
> ...



That interview is a great example of the difference between the intellect and evidence informed perspective vs the ideological / identity politics perspective.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tink (10 March 2018)

*Jordan Peterson finds fellow travellers in the search for meaning*

_I want to start by saying: if you don’t have a ticket to see Jordan Peterson while he’s in Australia, run and get one. Beg, borrow and steal to get one.

Except you can’t.

Peterson arrived in Australia this week for what, to their dismay, local organisers — a small company, True Arrow Events — immediately recognised is a too-short series of lectures in too-small theatres, on too few dates.

He is sold out everywhere.

People can’t get enough of the 55-year-old psychologist. So, what will you be missing?

I went along to the Melbourne lecture on Thursday to find out. I’m not going to deny that I was already a bit of a fan girl.

Like many people, I stumbled on Peterson online last month when his interview on Britain’s Channel 4 with Cathy Newman went viral. I enjoyed it — enjoyed him — so much, I went and got his book 12 Rules for Life: An Antidote to Chaos and inhaled it in a day. And OK, sure, since then I may have found myself, more than once, happily lost down a YouTube rabbit hole of Peterson lectures.

This was to be the real thing.

The event was to be held in the sublime surroundings of the Melbourne Recital Hall. It was a warm night and the crowd was mostly on foot, and mostly young but not especially so — there were certainly people middle-aged and older.

I found myself seated in the second-back row, near the sound mixer, alone yet not, because it seemed like half the crowd had come alone, and I soon found out why: they hadn’t been able to convince friends to come along.

You want me to sit for two hours listening to some obscure Canadian drone on about the meaning of life — or else maybe pluck my eye out with a fork?

Pass the fork.

They had shrugged and come along anyway.

To my left, I had a super clean-cut guy, Alex Roy, 32, who works for a non-profit. Behind us was the tattooed and beautiful Maggie Baines, 32, who is doing gender studies at the University of Victoria (she sheepishly admitted that her girlfriends weren’t all that happy about the idea of her “going to see Jordan ‘Effing’ Peterson because I guess he’s seen as a bit antifeminist”); and to our right we had brothers Tim and Nathan Morris, 24 and 26 respectively, who stumbled on Peterson while gaming, and soon found themselves “like, not talking about My Kitchen Rules, talking about big issues, like: what is the purpose of my life?”

Within seconds, everyone had introduced themselves and they were all getting animated, remembering the best things they’d heard Peterson say, when the lights dimmed and Peterson strode on to the stage.

To my complete surprise, they — indeed the entire audience — immediately rose as one and gave him a standing ovation. He hadn’t even said anything yet!

His first words were: “It’s three in the morning my time.”

They cheered that, too.

Peterson did not say so but he had only just got off the plane. It would be an exaggeration to say that he has been on a speaking tour nonstop since the start of the year, but not by a lot. He’s touring the world and it’s different every night. He decided on his topic for Melbourne just 10 minutes before taking the stage.

He wanted to begin, he said, with something “spectacularly difficult”. The existence of God.

Peterson uses Bible stories to illustrate basic points in his lectures, and “people keep asking me, do I believe in God? And I’ve been accused of hedging my bets.”

It wouldn’t be fair to try to summarise his answer to that question. He spoke for more than 90 minutes, with no notes. If that sounds like your worst nightmare, know this: he does not drone.

Peterson has an unusual way of speaking that carries you along. Partly it’s the accent — he is a Canadian who has spent time in the US — but it’s also the way he speaks, with his long fingers pressed against his forehead, like he’s trying to push, or maybe even pry, the thoughts out.

Other times he’s like a mime artist, using his hands to draw boxes in the air, or else he’s doing a sucking thing with his fingers, drawing his hand back, like the movement of a jellyfish.

He does not shout or insist.

He’s not a snake-oil salesman or a tub thumper.

He’s got his doubts, too. And depression.

There is also the manner in which he paces the stage, lean and hungry. All of Peterson’s clothes are new because he recently has lost more than 20kg by restricting his intake pretty much to moose, elk and steamed broccoli.

His daughter Mikhaila, 25, has suffered from chronic ill health almost all her life, including a form of arthritis that cost her a hip and an ankle when she was 17, and threatened to crumble more of her joints. She invented a diet that he has now adopted. It’s so strict, the tour organisers had to book him into self-catering hotels and Airbnb where the whole family can prepare their own meals (there being no elk in Australia, kangaroo may have to do).

Mikhaila Peterson credits the diet with curing her ailments and Jordan Peterson’s depression, which has been severe at times. He is now obsessive about food and veers dangerously close to those gals who claim to cure disease with food, except everyone knows he is right. You do feel awful when you eat junk food, and when you stop you’ll lose weight and feel better, and diabetes and arthritis may well be improved.

But on with the show.

What did he say?

In essence, his point was not a new one: in a million years, who will care that you lived? You will be dust, and so will everything you ever did and everyone you ever loved. “Given that, you can decide that everything’s pointless, and yet we don’t,” he said.

Human beings tend to live like there is a point to it all. Not just here in the West. Every society has its parables. We are apparently hardwired to accept that there is more. Which maybe means there is more?

Maybe life does matter.

Maybe we do, too.

On the other hand — and we all know this is true — with every person you meet, “you don’t have to scratch very much to find a bedrock of tragedy”.

“God only knows what’s wrong in your life,” Peterson said. “No doubt plenty, and there is more to come, you can be sure of that.”

That’s because even normal, well-functioning human beings are burdened by sorrow, and how could it be otherwise? We all suffer because bad things happen to all of us. We all lose people we love and in the end we all die.

Think about that for even a day and you’ll find yourself on the edge of nihilism. What can rescue us from despair?

“Happiness isn’t going to do it, that’s very fragile,” Peterson said.

But meaning?

That may be the trick.

But what does it mean, to have meaning in your life?

Peterson’s ideas are difficult to summarise but essentially he believes that heaven and hell exist in some form on earth, and anyone who has ever done a bad thing knows it.

When you do a bad thing, you feel awful, and it’s the same when you find yourself being carried along by people or organisations whose values you don’t share, or working in a job that is not fulfilling, or telling lies about your drinking, or even when you’re not doing what you believe in your heart you were put on earth to do.

You feel awful because you’re walking in the wrong direction.

Let’s call that hell, since that’s how it feels.

When your house is in order, when you’re acting with clarity and honesty, when you’re moving in the right direction, you feel better, right?

That’s the opposite of hell.

Probably not heaven, since we’re human, but it is better than the alternative.

Peterson’s idea is that you — the sovereign individual — should start moving as quickly as possible away from hell.

Away from things that would make you feel bad, and therefore make your world worse.

Pick your goal — a job more suited to your skills, a more honest marriage, a life filled with more kindness towards others — and head in that direction.

Catastrophic things will still happen. You will still suffer, because you’re human. But you will be able to bear it.

The reason we despair, he says, is because we have no target, “sometimes no bow, no arrow, no idea that we’re even meant to be aiming at”. So pick up whatever burden you’ve been given — your personal losses and grief, which you can’t escape anyway — and start moving rapidly in a direction that won’t make your life worse.

Make good decisions.

Don’t tell lies.

Maybe the only life you’ll improve will be your own, but that’s a good start.

“Fix what’s in front of you,” Peterson said.

Peterson told the Melbourne audience he had received 30,000 letters in the six months since he rocketed to fame and, in broad outline, they said two things.

The first group says: “You put into words what I always thought was true, but couldn’t find a way to say it.”

The second group says: “I’ve listened to you, and I’ve been trying to put my house in order. I stopped making things worse, and lo and behold, they got better!”

The audience laughed and cheered.

Ninety-five minutes in, Peterson stepped briefly away from the stage and people were invited to line up behind the microphones, and half the audience rose and rushed toward the aisles, since everyone had a question for him.

No way was he going to get to them all, which was a shame because unusually for this format — audience participation — even the questions were good.

He was asked if there is a coming Christian renaissance — he thinks it likely — and about the looming civil crisis in South Africa.

One guy in an open relationship wanted to know if Peterson admired his decision to voluntarily face the fear and insecurity that develops when you know your partner is sleeping with other people (answer, in short: no).

A pale individual with a quaking manner asked whether “a person can continue to do graffiti and still say they were aiming to make the world a better place?”

The crowd laughed, but Peterson paused for a long time, like he wanted to give it serious consideration. “Mostly I think it’s a desperate attempt to get status,” he said finally. “And I think you should paint on your own property. But then there’s Banksy.

“So I hate to say this, but it depends on who you are. Probably you’re not Banksy.”

It went on for a bit longer, then it was time to go, and of course Peterson got a second standing ovation, but it wasn’t a long one, for everyone was rushing to get outside — and I soon figured out why.

Peterson was going to be signing. Buy a book and you’d get a chance to meet him, and didn’t that provide a moment to make a local author weep: the queue was 25 wide — that’s wide, not deep — and it snaked through the foyer and right up the staircase, and why wouldn’t it?

There just aren’t that many roaming rock star philosophers in the world today. You may think it mumbo-jumbo. You may profoundly disagree.

Even so, it will be a long time since you sat for two hours and considered the big questions with other people keen to have an animated conversation about the world, and our place in it.

I’d say get a ticket — but of course, you can’t._

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...g/news-story/f868cc3a113ed1b11be48c0813716494


----------



## Tink (12 March 2018)

_
Professor Jordan Peterson hasn’t been in public life for long, but now he’s made it in a big way.

A clinical psychologist from Canada, he burst onto the scene with a YouTube video arguing against legislation that could force people to use made-up pronouns for transgender people.

‘Professor against Political Correctness’._

Peterson is the author of _12 Rules For Life: An Antidote to Chaos_

-----

_https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/is-political-correctness-going-too-far.18326/_


----------



## wayneL (12 March 2018)

Damn I like this guy.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 March 2018)

The man again, on the ABC.

http://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/conversations/conversations-jordan-peterson/9525644


----------



## wayneL (15 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> The man again, on the ABC.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/conversations/conversations-jordan-peterson/9525644



That was a really good interview.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 March 2018)

wayneL said:


> That was a really good interview.




I can't really say I disagreed with anything he said in that interview. 

First off I think he's a good motivational psychologist who would inspire his patients to take more control and more responsibility over their lives which is very good.

Politically  he seems like a classical Liberal believing in self responsibility and individual effort. Fine so far.

I don't think there is a problem with him and his ideas as such, they seem quite eclectic, the problem is the people who want to take that to extremes to the point that the individual is the only thing that matters, and success is its own reward regardless of how many people you leave in the dust. I don't think that is his intention and we must watch out for people who deliberately distort his ideas for their own political purposes.


----------



## Tisme (16 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I can't really say I disagreed with anything he said in that interview.
> 
> First off I think he's a good motivational psychologist who would inspire his patients to take more control and more responsibility over their lives which is very good.
> 
> ...




I reckon he's been lurking around here for a couple of years and stole the best sensible bits for himself.

Just a guess that none of his repertoire draws inspiration from one particular member that comes to mind


----------



## SirRumpole (16 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> I reckon he's been lurking around here for a couple of years and stole the best sensible bits for himself.




But I wouldn't want to take *all* the credit.


----------



## Tisme (20 March 2018)

Social Droids strike back::



> *Jordan Peterson & Fascist Mysticism*
> Pankaj Mishra
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneL (20 March 2018)

I think Mishra rather confirms Peterson's point in that piece.

*Fascist* Mysticism? Good God!


----------



## Tisme (20 March 2018)

wayneL said:


> I think Mishra rather confirms Peterson's point in that piece.
> 
> *Fascist* Mysticism? Good God!





Jordan countered with the F bomb LOL


----------



## VSntchr (20 March 2018)

He's been on the JRE a few times if you prefer the long-form stuff


----------



## fiftyeight (20 March 2018)

The right holding up JP as an idol is just as dumb as the left demonising him


----------



## wayneL (21 March 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> The right holding up JP as an idol is just as dumb as the left demonising him



Idolization and demonizing anyone is dumb. 

How about listening critically and not pandering to our own confirmation bias too much? Certainly the right find him useful in countering the current iteration of leftism,  but let's not forget the man himself,  as a classical liberal,  is socially of the near left and against the extremes of both wings. 

Imo,  his greatest appeal is to those close to the center.


----------



## Tisme (21 March 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> The right holding up JP as an idol is just as dumb as the left demonising him




The social left individuals, as in e.g. Greens and SJWs don't idolise, respect or honour anyone  ... they are drones in a hive of frenetic activity ..... that is what marxism is = the collective.

For years experts thought collective birds used magical mysticals to flock and fly in an ordered structure, only to find out that simulation of random chaos resulted in perceived order... proving an old axiom in the process. 

Jordan is popular because he speaks with common sense, not political ideology and is far from being an idealogue ...visit his twatter site and you'll see.


----------



## fiftyeight (21 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> Jordan is popular because he speaks with common sense, not political ideology and is far from being an idealogue ...visit his twatter site and you'll see.




I did not comment on JP or his political ideology?

I follow JP on twitter and have been watching him on youtube for some time.


----------



## Tisme (21 March 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> I did not comment on JP or his political ideology?
> 
> I follow JP on twitter and have been watching him on youtube for some time.





Well you did use his name to justify a personal position that supposed political ideology, so I'll stick with my post.


----------



## Humid (21 March 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> The right holding up JP as an idol is just as dumb as the left demonising him




So somewhere in the middle....


----------



## fiftyeight (21 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> Well you did use his name to justify a personal position that supposed political ideology, so I'll stick with my post.




Ehhhhh, I had a post written but arguing semantics is also dumb


----------



## Tisme (21 March 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> Ehhhhh, I had a post written but arguing semantics is also dumb




I think I understand you now.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 March 2018)

My only worry about Prof.Peterson is that he will wear himself out.

I'm no Psychologist but I reckon his response to Mishra was wrong. 

He should have taken it on the chin and moved forward.

Someone once asked him how his work would end. He replied probably in a "ball of flame". 

He is too good for that and I hope his advisers are cognisant of this. 

Mishra's "Age of Anger" is a good read btw, and informative.

"I'll still go with JBP.

gg


----------



## wayneL (21 March 2018)

Wow,  first time Ive looked at twitter in yonks. 

What a cesspit that platform is.


----------



## wayneL (22 March 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My only worry about Prof.Peterson is that he will wear himself out.
> 
> I'm no Psychologist but I reckon his response to Mishra was wrong.
> 
> ...



I wonder gg. 

The article was petty and mean spirited.  At once typically post modern in its ignoring of facts and data and extraordinarily offensive and insulting, the ideological hypocrisy of galactic proportions.

I sense that ordinary folks are as mad as as hell and aren't going to take it anymore and jp merely tapping into the mood.

Evidence is that the repugnant far left is doubling down on the intellectual sewerage... I  mean look at those twitter responses. Macro aggression can cut both ways and "we" can do that so much better than the sjw snowflakes. 

Bring it on,  let the smacking begin.


----------



## notting (22 March 2018)

He  looks utterly exhausted.
He needs a few good home cooked meals and a holiday or he could seriously have a breakdown.
Diet can really effect your personality and he has had a massive change since being flung into the spotlight and set upon the global treadmill like one man boy band. His wife needs to step up and take care of him.
Great man.


----------



## CanOz (22 March 2018)

I reckon Dr. Peterson is a breath of fresh air and I've been devouring everything i can from him since this thread began...thanks Wayne L


----------



## Tisme (22 March 2018)

CanOz said:


> I reckon Dr. Peterson is a breath of fresh air and I've been devouring everything i can from him since this thread began...thanks Wayne L




You're welcome


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2018)

wayneL said:


> I wonder gg.
> 
> The article was petty and mean spirited.  At once typically post modern in its ignoring of facts and data and extraordinarily offensive and insulting, the ideological hypocrisy of galactic proportions.
> 
> ...




I do enjoy a bit of biff, as you know, but I really felt JBP's response to Mishra was made when he was tired and felt a bit vulnerable. We all lash out when that happens. 

I'm ex-ADF long time ago and we were taught that one only picked a fight when the odds were 3-1 in your favour. 

Oh, and if there is a fight let me know and I'll join in to assist the Prof. 

Stay happy and well

gg


----------



## SirRumpole (23 March 2018)

Maybe he should stick to being a psychologist and steer clear of the political stuff, it's only going to go bad for him.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe he should stick to being a psychologist and steer clear of the political stuff, it's only going to go bad for him.




A reasonable comment.

However in Canada atm being a University Professor is quite political. 

Canada is about 10 years ahead of us in Political Correctness and the Universities are dominated by Left Wing SJW's and Nutjob Professors, and many of the students have to do Snowflake 101 during their first year.

I think that is why he took them on. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2018)

An interesting article from Quillette on why many leftists are listening to JBP with some admiration.

http://quillette.com/2018/03/22/jordan-b-peterson-appeals-left/


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2018)

Another interesting article about Jordan Peterson and why if he were a citizen of the USA he would have considered voting Clinton, until the last moment when he would have ticked Trump. 

An amazing honest intellectual. 

https://www.thedailybeast.com/yes-jordan-peterson-really-is-that-smart?source=twitter&via=desktop

gg


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Another interesting article about Jordan Peterson and why if he were a citizen of the USA he would have considered voting Clinton, until the last moment when he would have ticked Trump.
> 
> An amazing honest intellectual.
> 
> ...



Great article,  except ir kinda irks me that he is again pigeon holed as a rightist, which he isn't .


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 March 2018)

Sorry, but this guy is totally lost.

He thinks life has meaning - it doesn't_ - _life just_ is_.  That's one of the hardest things for the ego to accept; that, and its own demise.  It's like he's realized at some level that life isn't all it's cracked up to be (ie. money and women don't create happiness), and now he's come up with 12 laws to live by which will stave off his severe existential depression.  The guy is in tears at the drop of a hat!

The fact that he has rocketed into popularity says a lot about where society is at.  The lost leading the lost.  Now line up here and get your book signed.


----------



## notting (23 March 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> He thinks life has meaning - it doesn't_ - _life just_ is_.



So you have figured out what geniuses, philosophers and realized mystics have found completely contradicts?
Please explain your rational for this all conclusive revelation.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 March 2018)

notting said:


> So you have figured out what geniuses, philosophers and realized mystics have found completely contradicts?
> Please explain your rational for this all conclusive revelation.




Life is just about desire fulfillment.  It's all we do, and it's self-evident.  We're designed that way, juts like a tree is designed to seek water and sunlight, grow and reproduce.  It's a path (imo), but there's no meaning in it.  Even if the real self is realized (some say this is the ultimate desire) .... then so what?

To me, 'meaning' implies understanding on the level of the mind.  Life has never been understood by anyone at that level, afaik.  Anyone who tries to understand (guys like Jordan) tend to exhaust themselves.  Life remains a complete mystery.


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 March 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> 'meaning' implies understanding on the level of the mind.  .




one of the best one-line, comedic, prosaic, jibberjabber, i've read in a long time.....

read it out loud..... to .....yourself .....very .....slowly


----------



## notting (23 March 2018)

Lets examine your statements.



Gringotts Bank said:


> 'meaning' implies understanding on the level of the mind




It follows that there is meaning because there is understanding.



Gringotts Bank said:


> He thinks life has meaning - it doesn't




This contradicts the first statement, which suggests meaning is understanding - affirming that there is meaning.



Gringotts Bank said:


> Life is just about desire fulfillment.




Taking this statement.
If you fulfilled all your desires or an over arching all pervading desire, you would then achieve fulfillment!?
It would then be fair to say, given your position 'that life is only about desire fulfillment,' that the meaning of life, is complete fulfillment of desire?

Then one might ask, if one practiced contentment, rather than the pursuit of desire, and there by rooting out the source of desire itself, wouldn't one then achieve fulfillment independently of the pursuit of desire fulfillment?
Wouldn't that, then, be tantamount to achieving fulfillment without fulfilling a single desire rendering the path of - desire fulfillment - obsolete for the purpose of achieving the fulfillment of all desires, making the practice of contentment most meaningful for the purpose of fulfillment. 

It may also be meaningful to add  that Jordan suggests you clean your room and stand up straight, 'get your house in order' so to speak, as a first step, in finding and feeling a sense of purpose, direction and self esteem. Even though these trivial, menial accomplishments may seem pointless and circular, his suggestion is based on well tested findings that - we need these kinds of gratifying 'psychological feedback loops' to give us a sense of purpose, meaning and self esteme for a healthy mental constitution.

So whilst this suggestion, of Jordan's, may be devoid of an overarching all pervading meaning that one may seek to satisfy ones existential angst, HE suggests them!!  This is actually his main aim, which is also in alignment with your position that there is no meaning to life and that it is just about fulfilling desires.  So why would you right him off on the basis of, him additionally finding that life has meaning, whilst he offers something of value for the menial?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 March 2018)

notting said:


> Lets examine your statements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had to read that about 7 times.

Even practising contentment - in order to sidestep the hedonic treadmill - has a hidden desire, ie. the desire to be free of desire.  It's desire all the way down. I think you were saying that too.

I feel like all he does is say "be responsible for your own life and don't complain and whinge".  So I agree with it, but it's hardly new or insightful, and in that sense I see no value there.  Maybe it's a new way of thinking for the lefties and SJWs, or those new to mind stuff.

Some of the rules are just ridiculous.  "Don't lie"...?  Where did he get the insight for that beauty?   Number 5 "Do not let your children do anything that makes you dislike them" is a recipe for disaster.  It's just bland and muddled, lacking sharpness.  Compared to the great psychologists, mystics and philosophers, it doesn't rate.

“Beware of those who weep with realization, for they have realized nothing.”
— Carlos Castaneda


----------



## moXJO (24 March 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I feel like all he does is say "be responsible for your own life and don't complain and whinge".



That pretty much sums up his position. Doesn’t take much to impress these days.


----------



## Tink (25 March 2018)

*Governments should not 'mandate' gender speech*

University of Toronto Psychology Professor Jordan Peterson says the Canadian government was wrong to establish legislation, at a federal and provincial level, that requires people to use specific pronouns based on gender identity.

Mr Peterson says mandating speech is a no-go zone for governments, suggesting the 'radical left' is trying to fundamentally redefine society.

He told Sky News this encroaching radicalism is not just a problem in North America, but in Australia too.

--------------------------

_https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/postmodernism-marxism-pc-modern-ideological-poison.33852/
_


----------



## Tisme (26 March 2018)

Cathy Newman and the Guardian have teamed up to aggravate Jordan. They are making up a yarn that he refused a rematch, but it was actually Cathy who would't re-engage


----------



## Tisme (26 March 2018)

Of course Jordan is a Johnny-come-lately. We silverbacks at ASF have been bucking the name calling, back biting, effeminate squibs for years, but:

https://www.americanthinker.com/art...driving_his_critics_to_desperate_attacks.html





> March 21, 2018
> *Jordan Peterson Is Driving His Critics to Desperate Attacks*
> By Russ McSwain
> 
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 March 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Sorry, but this guy is totally lost.
> 
> He thinks life has meaning - it doesn't_ - _life just_ is_.  That's one of the hardest things for the ego to accept; that, and its own demise.  It's like he's realized at some level that life isn't all it's cracked up to be (ie. money and women don't create happiness), and now he's come up with 12 laws to live by which will stave off his severe existential depression.  The guy is in tears at the drop of a hat!
> 
> The fact that he has rocketed into popularity says a lot about where society is at.  The lost leading the lost.  Now line up here and get your book signed.




GB I believe if you approach it from his concept that life can be crap and very bad for many, the only control you have over it is yourself, and making meaning out of your own life; then Jordan Peterson's approach will make more sense.

This is very much the late Victor Frankl's take on life.

gg


----------



## Tink (29 March 2018)

On the ark of the covenant, the cathedral, and the cross: Easter Message

https://jordanbpeterson.com/uncateg...the-cathedral-and-the-cross-easter-message-i/


----------



## Tisme (30 March 2018)

https://johnanderson.net.au/conversations-featuring-professor-jordan-peterson-university-of-toronto/

John Anderson interviews him


----------



## dutchie (30 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> https://johnanderson.net.au/conversations-featuring-professor-jordan-peterson-university-of-toronto/
> 
> John Anderson interviews him




Thanks Tisme. Well worth watching.


----------



## dutchie (30 March 2018)

Tink said:


> On the ark of the covenant, the cathedral, and the cross: Easter Message
> 
> https://jordanbpeterson.com/uncateg...the-cathedral-and-the-cross-easter-message-i/



I love Jordan Petersons' work, but that piece, to me, was gobbledygook.
(sorry Tink)


----------



## bellenuit (30 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> I love Jordan Petersons' work, but that piece, to me, was gobbledygook.
> (sorry Tink)




I couldn't agree more. I like the guy and he generally exudes a lot of common sense, but that piece was pure gibberish.


----------



## Tisme (3 April 2018)

On Malcolm's best friend:


----------



## basilio (3 April 2018)

He covers a wide range of topics doesn't he? I thought his analysis and rejection of the "Jewish Conspiracy" question was  very sharp.

*On the so-called “Jewish Question”*
The players of identity politics on the far right continue ever-so-pathologically to beat the anti-Semitic drum, pointing to the over-representation of Jews in positions of authority, competence and influence (including revolutionary movements). I’m called upon–sometimes publicly, sometimes on social media platforms–to comment on such matters, and criticized when I hesitate to do so (although God only knows why I would hesitate

So let’s take apart the far-right claims:
https://jordanbpeterson.com/psychology/on-the-so-called-jewish-question/


----------



## moXJO (3 April 2018)

basilio said:


> He covers a wide range of topics doesn't he? I thought his analysis and rejection of the "Jewish Conspiracy" question was  very sharp.
> 
> *On the so-called “Jewish Question”*
> The players of identity politics on the far right continue ever-so-pathologically to beat the anti-Semitic drum, pointing to the over-representation of Jews in positions of authority, competence and influence (including revolutionary movements). I’m called upon–sometimes publicly, sometimes on social media platforms–to comment on such matters, and criticized when I hesitate to do so (although God only knows why I would hesitate
> ...



The first comment by "Thedrogger" was a great rebuttal.
At least JP is opening up discussion on topics that were otherwise left untouched.


----------



## basilio (4 April 2018)

JP certainly touched of a firestorm with his analysis of the "Jewish question".
From the first comment onwards the discussion because more and more extreme. Finally reached "Daisy" who manged to undermine the question of the Holocaust.

I suppose what I took away was that whatever JP thinks about the impact of Jews on communities many people who follow him have a far more extreme view. I suspect that view is shared on ASF.

It would be interesting to see if he is willing to combat these views on his blog and in further public discussions.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 April 2018)

How much has this story been reported in mass media ?


----------



## basilio (4 April 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> How much has this story been reported in mass media ?




The Guardian certainly. Others perhaps not.

The Palestinians are determined to ensure that Israel and the world is not allowed to forget the millions of refugees who were forced from their homes.  Israel is equally determined to ensure sure any protest doesn't get traction and is seizing an opportunity to (selectively) kill anyone they see as potential leaders of this fight.

Israel is a ruthless country which knows no limits.


----------



## Tisme (5 April 2018)

tongue in cheek quotes:

1) "What you don't understand is that if you don't have a family and children by the time you are 40, you are one lost soul."

2) "I don't believe men can control crazy women."


----------



## Tisme (5 April 2018)

basilio said:


> JP certainly touched of a firestorm with his analysis of the "Jewish question".
> From the first comment onwards the discussion because more and more extreme. Finally reached "Daisy" who manged to undermine the question of the Holocaust.
> 
> I suppose what I took away was that whatever JP thinks about the impact of Jews on communities many people who follow him have a far more extreme view. I suspect that view is shared on ASF.
> ...




Apparently Ashkenazic Jews are the devil's spawn. 

http://alt-right.com/2018/02/01/jordan-peterson-speechless-confronted-jewish-question/

Cambridge Uni data: 21% of Ivy League students, 25% of the Turing Award winners, 23% of the wealthiest Americans, 38% of the Oscar-winning film directors, and 29% of Oslo awardees.


----------



## wayneL (5 April 2018)

basilio said:


> The Guardian certainly. Others perhaps not.
> 
> The Palestinians are determined to ensure that Israel and the world is not allowed to forget the millions of refugees who were forced from their homes.  Israel is equally determined to ensure sure any protest doesn't get traction and is seizing an opportunity to (selectively) kill anyone they see as potential leaders of this fight.
> 
> Israel is a ruthless country which knows no limits.



Yep,  and the surrounding Islamic states are virtuous,  misunderstood and peaceful. 

Bad Israel.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 April 2018)

wayneL said:


> Yep,  and the surrounding Islamic states are virtuous,  misunderstood and peaceful.




Not necessarily but does that justify massacre ?


----------



## basilio (5 April 2018)

What we find when we look under the rocks. 

I checked out Tisme's Alt Right referance.  After a few reads I thought they were as nasty as one might get on these topics.
*It appears as if I'm sadly wrong. *From their self description they are an intellectual think tank who,  I guess, see themselves as far higher on the food chain than the nazi foot soldiers. 
If these are the self professed saviours of our culture we are in for a very rough ride.

*Who We Are*

Alt-right.com is an academic think-tank on the alternative right.

Our aim is to promote information and discourse in support of Western civilization and draw attention to the imminent demographic threat of mass immigration which is on course to completely erase the unique cultures and peoples of the Occident.

We seek to initiate a civilized, respectable debate about the failures of multiculturalism and the destructive impact of the Kalergi plan.

On some issues we differ from the self-appointed figureheads of the alt-right and seek to give a platform to dissident opinions within the right.

*Chief editors: *

*Brandon Martinez*







A prolific writer, historian and social commentator, Brandon Martinez is a 21st century counter-cultural heretic and rebel intellectual for the new European Reconquista.

*Charlemagne*




Hailing from a long line of traditionalists, Charlemagne is an aristocratic pro-white, pro-upper class activist who seeks to expand white male privilege globally.
http://alt-right.com/who-we-are/


----------



## wayneL (5 April 2018)

So Horace,  you believe it is only Israel that is capable of massacre?


----------



## wayneL (5 April 2018)

Perhaps we can start a new thread on alt right?  It is very of topic here.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 April 2018)

wayneL said:


> So Horace,  you believe it is only Israel that is capable of massacre?




Doesn't make this one right does it ?


----------



## Tisme (5 April 2018)

basilio said:


> What we find when we look under the rocks.
> 
> I checked out Tisme's Alt Right referance.  After a few reads I thought they were as nasty as one might get on these topics.
> *It appears as if I'm sadly wrong. *From their self description they are an intellectual think tank who,  I guess, see themselves as far higher on the food chain than the nazi foot soldiers.
> ...




I would have just said they are "nutters" LOL


----------



## Tisme (5 April 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Doesn't make this one right does it ?





I saw some footage of the 'peaceful" Arabs and it weren't so peaceful. I'll try to find

Don't quote me, but I think I saw "Basili$% Rocks" or something on one of their T shirts


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2018)




----------



## bellenuit (27 April 2018)

I'll also post this on the religion thread too. This is a very interesting conversation between Jordan Peterson and Matt Dillahunty (host of the Atheist Experience broadcast from Austin). It was intended to be non-confrontational (and mostly was). Matt set the scene by answering Jordan's question "what shall we talk about?" by saying "Is there a God".

Matt is a secular moralist (something VC tried to explain in various threads) which though is different to being an atheist (as explained often, an atheist has just one tenet and that is he doesn't believe the evidence for a God).

I know my opinion will be seen as biased, but I think Jordan lost the plot at about the 40 minute mark. He didn't seem to be able to come up with answers to Matt's assertions about secular morality and resorted to using almost Greek style paradoxes as a response, disputing the meaning of words that everyone commonly understands.

Although I like Peterson, I think his performance was quite poor here and perhaps he should confine himself to his area of expertise, psychology. I think he was quite miffed that he was unable to confuse/confound Matt with "psychology jargon" and Matt held his own in that area, in addition to dominating in the discussion on morality. I am sure some will disagree.

_I think Grah might find the 20:10 minute Mark interesting as it relates to something we discussed last week._


----------



## lindsayf (27 April 2018)

I thought that in the Q and A that Jordan essentially said that gods existence is dependent on the existence of human consciousness.  While he wouldn't say that through the conversation, the way he answered that particular question did actually answer Matt's opening question.  So he has strong beliefs in the value of  religious community and the benefits that accrue from that but essentially no belief in the god concept other than as an aspect only of the human consciousness. He is hard to pin down and understand when he wanders into that topic.  He loses me a bit when he tries.  I do like a critique he made of the 'celebrity athiests' though - they put too much emphasis on the idea that us humans are rational and have good agency.


----------



## Tink (7 May 2018)




----------



## cynic (11 May 2018)

An interesting discussion about the roles and cooperative relationship of the hemispheres of the brain:
http://www.themindvoyager.com/jordan-peterson-iain-mcgilchrist-conversation-master-emissary/


----------



## Tink (25 May 2018)




----------



## moXJO (28 May 2018)

I really like some of his stuff. But anyone else think he seems a little unhinged under that cool exterior?


----------



## cynic (28 May 2018)

moXJO said:


> I really like some of his stuff. But anyone else think he seems a little unhinged under that cool exterior?



I do not envy his position.

I think his understanding of human psychology is thorough enough to recognise the very real threat posed by the psychotic idealism which has, unfortunately, been allowed to take root in western society.

As there is indeed ample cause for alarm, some loss of composure, is to be expected, from those expressing rational views to an, already, psychologically fragmented public.


----------



## wayneL (28 May 2018)

moXJO said:


> I really like some of his stuff. But anyone else think he seems a little unhinged under that cool exterior?



He often talks about himself being prone to depression, I think he a sensitive man and the unreasonable hate of him from both extremes must be unsettling. 

If I were him,  I would be very pissed off and alarmed about the MSM pigeon holing him as alt right all the time.


----------



## Tisme (28 May 2018)

moXJO said:


> I really like some of his stuff. But anyone else think he seems a little unhinged under that cool exterior?




He's not a cool exterior ... check out his tweets ... he would fit in well here and not afraid to offend, with some vulgarity, far lefties/rights.


----------



## Tisme (11 June 2018)




----------



## Miss Hale (18 June 2018)

moXJO said:


> I really like some of his stuff. But anyone else think he seems a little unhinged under that cool exterior?




I think he is both highly intelligent and intense, I also think all this notoriety and attention is causing him a lot of stain. I hope he doesn't crack under the pressure.  He attracts a lot of hate which must get to you after awhile. So not so much unhinged as intense I would say. 

I like him a lot, can relate to what he says.  He seems to be able to articulate some of the things I have felt for a long time but could not put into words, it's quite uncanny.  I think he had a real gift.  Having said that I don't put him on a pedestal and don't necessarily agree with all he says but, my goodness, he speaks a lot of sense most of the time.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 June 2018)

Tisme said:


>




I feel sorry for him.  Don't accept yourself as you are??  I think his parents must have been bloody tough on him, particularly his mother.  That degree of seething hatred has to be exhausting.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 June 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I feel sorry for him.  Don't accept yourself as you are??  I think his parents must have been bloody tough on him, particularly his mother.  That degree of seething hatred has to be exhausting.



Though I don't disagree with what he says.  People are afraid of truth, and he tends to speak it, which makes everyone hate him.


----------



## Tisme (20 June 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Though I don't disagree with what he says.  People are afraid of truth, and he tends to speak it, which makes everyone hate him.




I think he's just grounding himself in what most men were or think they are. He validates the predisposition of decent men to act out their worth, rather than feel confounded and confused by the peer pressure from the theatrical element in society who would bind everyone up in a punitive, suffocating atmosphere of strict rules of engagement.

Some men never emerge from the necessary maternal constraints of childhood and can't function without them, even with the onset of pubescence.  

I know boring tit emasculated men in their sixties who have never taken risks because they are so obedient to childhood rules.  It must be torture for those who never experienced :- "When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2018)

Wow,  whoda thunk it?

https://amp.theguardian.com/comment...out-jordan-peterson?__twitter_impression=true

A fairly reasonable article in the Grauniad?


----------



## basilio (23 June 2018)

wayneL said:


> Wow,  whoda thunk it?
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/comment...out-jordan-peterson?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> A fairly reasonable article in the Grauniad?




SHOCK  !  Horror  

One just can't believe a Guardian writer could make some quite constructive observations about a number of Jordan Petersons ideas.  (And also recognise other not so great elements..)

And not only that,  point to seemingly thousands of young men who have improved their lives dramatically by following some of Jordans advice.

And guess what ?  There actually was another similar article - which I had posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2018)

I nearly fell off my perch bas, and to think,  between you and me we found the only two reasonable articles in the Guardian EVAH!


----------



## Tink (3 July 2018)




----------



## PZ99 (3 July 2018)

This him?


----------



## SirRumpole (3 July 2018)

Tink said:


>





Oh yes, it's exploitation allright, just like the little darling prodded into beauty pageants at about 8.


----------



## notting (3 July 2018)

/


----------



## Tink (9 July 2018)

https://twitter.com/jordanbpeterson


----------



## Junior (10 July 2018)

3 hour interview with Joe Rogan:   

He talks about his personal struggles and myriad of health problems for the last portion of the interview.  Bleak stuff.


----------



## Tink (14 July 2018)

------

_Postmodernism, Marxism & PC, modern ideological poison
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/postmodernism-marxism-pc-modern-ideological-poison.33852/_


----------



## Tink (18 July 2018)




----------



## Tink (22 July 2018)




----------



## Skate (22 July 2018)

Tink said:


> ------
> 
> _Postmodernism, Marxism & PC, modern ideological poison
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/postmodernism-marxism-pc-modern-ideological-poison.33852/_





Thanks for this well written article it was a great read:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/jordan-peterson-and-conservatisms-rebirth-1529101961

No matter what side of the fence you are on with regards to Jordan Peterson personal views the arguments he advances are thought provoking making us think on a deeper level.

Skate


----------



## Tink (29 July 2018)




----------



## dutchie (29 July 2018)




----------



## dutchie (29 July 2018)

1. Africa - clean up your room!
2. The Middle East - clean up your room!
3. Islam - clean up your room!
4. Europe - stop letting 1., 2. and 3. mess up your room!
5. The West (including Australia) - stop letting 1., 2. and 3. mess up your room!


----------



## Miss Hale (30 July 2018)

Just got given his 12 Rules book, looking forward to reading it


----------



## Tisme (30 July 2018)

Miss Hale said:


> Just got given his 12 Rules book, looking forward to reading it





First rule:If Hawks player coat hangers Magpie player = fair play.


----------



## Tisme (7 August 2018)




----------



## Tink (12 August 2018)




----------



## luutzu (12 August 2018)

dutchie said:


> 1. Africa - clean up your room!
> 2. The Middle East - clean up your room!
> 3. Islam - clean up your room!
> 4. Europe - stop letting 1., 2. and 3. mess up your room!
> 5. The West (including Australia) - stop letting 1., 2. and 3. mess up your room!




Pretty sure the West and Europe are in 1., 2., 3. [among other places] messing their room.

Alright, that's not fair. China is also getting in on it too. 

There's a recent report out showing that Africa is a net exporter of wealth. Yah, for all the "aids" and foreign kindness bestowing on the continent, all the minerals and resources extracted from there is about net $34B a year.

Sometime you gotta mess other people's room to then take their crap.


----------



## Junior (13 August 2018)

Tink said:


>





Choosing not to run Sky News in train stations is not censorship.  Anyone is free to watch sky news online, in a private business, in their own home, at the airport etc. etc.

I catch the train a couple of times a week in Melbourne and I've never seen a TV anyway.  As usual trying to latch on to any story which supports the anti-Labour party agenda.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2018)

Junior said:


> Choosing not to run Sky News in train stations is not censorship.  Anyone is free to watch sky news online, in a private business, in their own home, at the airport etc. etc.
> 
> I catch the train a couple of times a week in Melbourne and I've never seen a TV anyway.  As usual trying to latch on to any story which supports the anti-Labour party agenda.



That is a naive point of view, *very naive.


----------



## Tink (16 August 2018)




----------



## Tisme (16 August 2018)

Tink said:


>





Great minds think alike ... I posted that vid previously too. You, Jordan and I are GODS!


----------



## dutchie (16 August 2018)

Tink said:


>




"The days of political correctness providing cover for the social *atrocities* of conservative *Islam* are over"


----------



## Tink (16 August 2018)

As many have mentioned, Jordan Peterson makes people think on a deeper level.
---

Saint Augustine
https://www.britannica.com/biography/Saint-Augustine

Magna Carta
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magna_Carta


----------



## Tink (18 August 2018)

https://jordanbpeterson.com/


----------



## Tink (12 September 2018)




----------



## Tink (14 September 2018)




----------



## Tisme (14 September 2018)

Tink said:


>





Has that been peer reviewed by the sissy boys?


----------



## Tink (17 September 2018)

Jordan Peterson Takes on the Tower of Babel

_The public intellectual sees the story as a warning about idolizing the intellect (rationalism) and pursuing heaven on earth (utopia)._

https://www.ncregister.com/blog/guest-blogger/jordan-peterson-takes-on-the-tower-of-babel


----------



## Tink (17 September 2018)




----------



## Tink (21 December 2018)




----------



## Tink (21 January 2019)




----------



## Tink (25 January 2019)




----------



## Tink (4 February 2019)




----------



## Tink (10 February 2019)




----------



## PZ99 (13 February 2019)

ABC confirmed to SBS News that Dr Peterson will feature on the show's 25 February episode.

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/break-o...erson-s-upcoming-q-a-appearance-sparks-debate

Should be fairly well... balanced


----------



## Knobby22 (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> ABC confirmed to SBS News that Dr Peterson will feature on the show's 25 February episode.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/break-o...erson-s-upcoming-q-a-appearance-sparks-debate
> 
> ...



Should help the ratings.
Maybe they should rename the show ""Rage"" for this episode. 
I'm sure the ABC music clip show wouldn't mind.

In my view, the reason JB is able to exist and make money is due to the attempts to remove civil discourse from the far left. In a sense the far right and far left are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## dutchie (13 February 2019)

No doubt the ABC will try and catch out Peterson to be a Nazi, Islamophobe, Sexist, Far Right, Racist, Homophobe and Transgenderphobe. Just like all the other MSMs.  Ho hum....


----------



## PZ99 (13 February 2019)

dutchie said:


> No doubt the ABC will try and catch out Peterson to be a Nazi, Islamophobe, Sexist, Far Right, Racist, Homophobe and Transgenderphobe. Just like all the other MSMs.  Ho hum....



Why ?


----------



## wayneL (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Why ?



Because that is the narrative of the left wing media, it's what they do with JP.


----------



## PZ99 (13 February 2019)

wayneL said:


> Because that is the narrative of the left wing media, it's what they do with JP.



Is Q&A left wing media ?


----------



## dutchie (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Why ?



Because he dares to criticise and debunk all that the left fosters.


----------



## dutchie (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Is Q&A left wing media ?



Is it ever!


----------



## PZ99 (13 February 2019)

dutchie said:


> Because he dares to criticise and debunk all that the left fosters.



Many people on Q/A criticise the left - Alan Jones has been on it many times doing just that.

When has he been shown up as a Nazi, Sexist, Far Right, Racist, or a *.*phobe ?

And what logic are you using in your conspiracy theory that the same will happen to JP ?


----------



## wayneL (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Is Q&A left wing media ?



According to the 2013 study,  the ABC (of which Q&A is part of) is objectively so.


----------



## wayneL (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Many people on Q/A criticise the left - Alan Jones has been on it many times doing just that.
> 
> When has he been shown up as a Nazi, Sexist, Far Right, Racist, or a *.*phobe ?
> 
> And what logic are you using in your conspiracy theory that the same will happen to JP ?



Let's wait and see


----------



## dutchie (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Many people on Q/A criticise the left - Alan Jones has been on it many times doing just that.



Far and few between


PZ99 said:


> When has he been shown up as a Nazi, Sexist, Far Right, Racist, or a *.*phobe ?



He has not, but many have tried. He is able to defend the relentless attacks with facts and logic.


PZ99 said:


> And what logic are you using in your conspiracy theory that the same will happen to JP ?



History.


----------



## PZ99 (13 February 2019)

I don't think so fellas. I've watched many Q/A programs where the left get attacked just as much as the right.


----------



## Logique (13 February 2019)

Q&A only brings on the conservatives on for purposes of ritual slaughter. Carefully outnumbered on the panel and jeered at on cue by the 'balanced' audience. The ABC show compere no help and often leads the charge.
Jordan may have to duck a thrown shoe or two. Is Q&A left wing media? ...hmm let me think..


----------



## dutchie (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> I don't think so fellas. I've watched many Q/A programs where the left get attacked just as much as the right.



In your dreams.


----------



## PZ99 (13 February 2019)

dutchie said:


> In your dreams.



Nope. In reality.


----------



## wayneL (13 February 2019)

It's actually pretty amusing, the leftist Hysteria regarding Jordan Peterson's Q and A appearance.

The loveys are trotting out all the typical BS about him being alt-right, misogynistic dangerous transphobic etcetera etcetera. It's laughable.

In The Cold Light of Day an analysis of Jordan's views reveal him his nothing more radical than a run-of-the-mill classical liberal which if anything is slightly left on the political spectrum, certainly on social issues anyway.

The problem with Jordan is that he is able to articulate the ludicrity (sic) of the extreme postmodern left, making them appear to be the absolute illigical fools they actually are.

They don't like that.

Therefore, the one and only weapon against him is to create a false narrative that he is a Nazi, alt-right, literally Hitler himself, and all the other idiocy and unintelligent buffoonery.


----------



## PZ99 (13 February 2019)

If JP is able to extract buffoonery from the left then all the more power to him.

It appears he has also extracted similar traits from the right if you look at the reaction(s) from some members to an apolitical post about JP appearing on Q/A.

Why is it... that the only hysterical illogicality so far has come from the Conservative Right ?


----------



## bellenuit (13 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> ABC confirmed to SBS News that Dr Peterson will feature on the show's 25 February episode.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/break-o...erson-s-upcoming-q-a-appearance-sparks-debate
> 
> ...




It is interesting the juxtapositioning (sp?) of links to unrelated stories the SBS used in that article.

*Why Australia should be wary of the Proud Boys and their violent, alt-right views on race*

and

'It's OK to be white': Anti-immigration activist Lauren Southern in Australia 

This is a subtle way of poisoning the readers minds before they even get to hear him. Additionally include comments from morons that refer to him as being part of the alt-right, which he clearly isn't.


----------



## qldfrog (14 February 2019)

Just watched and discovered..after a recommendation from a female staff from China ,
Great talks, i wish i could see him live


----------



## PZ99 (14 February 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Just watched and discovered..after a recommendation from a female staff from China ,
> Great talks, i wish i could see him live



He will definitely live


----------



## SirRumpole (14 February 2019)

Speaking of hysteria, what about all this ranting and raving from the Right about the Medvac Bill ?

A danger to the public when these people will not be released into the community, but guarded all the time they are here ? Give me a break.

Encouraging people smugglers when the Bill only applies to those already on Manus and Nauru ?

Morrison and Dutton were screaming hysterically in Parliament and on the media, to anyone but the Far Right they were making complete asses of themselves.

They are the ones who are a danger to the public in my view, I can hear the jackboots stamping right now.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 February 2019)

I am sure someone is paying someone in Indonesia to send a boat at the precise correct time required.

Desperate times cause desperate measures.


----------



## bellenuit (14 February 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Speaking of hysteria, what about all this ranting and raving from the Right about the Medvac Bill ?
> 
> A danger to the public when these people will not be released into the community, but guarded all the time they are here ? Give me a break.
> 
> ...




I agree with you to a certain extent. However, I think the people smugglers will exploit the fact that there is a CHANGE to encourage those who may be tempted to travel. The nuances of the Bill will not be something that they will explain to the potential customers.

If the smugglers are smart they will not start their trade until Shorten is in power or they might be a risk, albeit small, that he might lose due to the trade re-starting. When Shorten is in control it will be easy enough to show that many in his party view the current changes as not enough and suggest that all they need do is reach a detention centre or be placed in a detention centre and within a few years they will be able to get to Australia.


----------



## PZ99 (14 February 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Speaking of hysteria, what about all this ranting and raving from the Right about the Medvac Bill ?
> 
> A danger to the public when these people will not be released into the community, but guarded all the time they are here ? Give me a break.
> 
> ...



Yes well... if the boats are coming because of this one-off deal they would've been arriving in droves after that other one-off deal the Coalition made with the US to offload 1200 asylum seekers. Morrison and Dutton are taking the peace and turning it into something more lethal.


----------



## qldfrog (14 February 2019)

Except they do not want to go to the US..no centerlink for years on end there...but i must just be repeating fox propaganda, everyone knows that our illegal immigrants are all surgeons, nobel price potential and role models...i know, i watch ABC and read the guardian


----------



## SirRumpole (15 February 2019)

bellenuit said:


> I agree with you to a certain extent. However, I think the people smugglers will exploit the fact that there is a CHANGE to encourage those who may be tempted to travel. The nuances of the Bill will not be something that they will explain to the potential customers.




There is still the apple of Dutton's eye Operation Sovereign Borders to turn back the boats, so I don't think the boats will get here.


----------



## Tink (15 February 2019)




----------



## qldfrog (15 February 2019)

Jordan is in Brisbane with still available seats on the 28th this month.I took this opportunity to book 2 tickets to go and see him live..and hopefully alive @PZ99 
will give you my impression after the talk..if anyone interested


----------



## SirRumpole (25 February 2019)

Jordan Peterson on Q&A tonight ABC 9:30.

Some may need to oil their channel button to get it to tune the ABC.


----------



## dutchie (25 February 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Some may need to oil their channel button to get it to tune the ABC.



What's the ABC again ?

But seriously, the other four panel members will be a waste of space. He should have been on his own.


----------



## PZ99 (25 February 2019)

dutchie said:


> What's the ABC ?



It's what people say before they go DEF


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2019)

Was Q&A worth watching?


----------



## PZ99 (25 February 2019)

Yes. It was a doozy. Worth downloading when it's available.


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Yes. It was a doozy. Worth downloading when it's available.



Did Australia look like shrill yokels,  or was it a sensible debate?


----------



## dutchie (26 February 2019)

moXJO said:


> Was Q&A worth watching?



Yes most of it was good. I liked the 1 minute restriction, that seemed to work.
Peterson and McGregor were outstanding. Butler was an idiot (and Peterson easily dismissed her), Hawke was very ordinary and Badham was bad and a ham.
Tony kept, unusually, out of it and therefore made it more watchable.


----------



## PZ99 (26 February 2019)

moXJO said:


> Did Australia look like shrill yokels,  or was it a sensible debate?



One or two silly questions but there was a lot of common ground and balance. Curious about Milo Yiannopoulos' appearance but I agree JP was outstanding - and very popular with the crowd.

I thought his best comeback to Terri Butler was about the impracticability of gender quotas.... most bricklayers are male therefore why not set a 50% female quota for bricklaying. It's a logic I can identify with at my work... the women were happy to get equal pay but it's dam evil to expect them to kick the fecal matter like the rest of us


----------



## moXJO (26 February 2019)

Predictably enough, Feminist and SJW are saying JP looked like an idiot and was thoroughly owned by badham and Butler.

I suppose the divide is too great these days.


----------



## qldfrog (26 February 2019)

It is now on iview
Watching so far quite pleasant


----------



## wayneL (26 February 2019)

moXJO said:


> Predictably enough, Feminist and SJW are saying JP looked like an idiot and was thoroughly owned by badham and Butler.
> 
> I suppose the divide is too great these days.



There is probably a PhD thesis in there on cognitive biases.


----------



## moXJO (26 February 2019)

Just watched it....
Badham the "Christian Marxist" came across as a brainwashed  idiot.

Butler seemed disappointed everyone was hating on feminism. I like how her and badham started attacking the questioner. That was the whole point of his question.


----------



## Tink (26 February 2019)

If anyone wants to watch it


----------



## qldfrog (26 February 2019)

My impression:
.fairer audience than what i remember when last giving up with qanda
jp very sensible, .labour lady nearly sensible but no match to jp...the feminists leftists was as bad as expected, our coalition minister not impressive but knew when to stay quiet and the transgender rep very decent, but could be more concise
You could feel the hate of one feminist radical questioner , with very nice answer fromJordan 
It was a revelation to realise i live on the same planet that people still having a dream of communism or better radical marxism in 2019.


----------



## bellenuit (27 February 2019)

qldfrog said:


> My impression:
> .fairer audience than what i remember when last giving up with qanda
> jp very sensible, .labour lady nearly sensible but no match to jp...the feminists leftists was as bad as expected, our coalition minister not impressive but knew when to stay quiet and the transgender rep very decent, but could be more concise
> You could feel the hate of one feminist radical questioner , with very nice answer fromJordan
> It was a revelation to realise i live on the same planet that people still having a dream of communism or better radical marxism in 2019.




The format certainly wasn't good for Peterson as you cannot convey his ideas in just 60 seconds, but he did well. Tony Jones was impartial for a change. The transgender lady was far too verbose, but would have been interesting to hear her in a different environment. The Labor lady was a bit too disingenuous for her own good, dismissing questions regarding conservative opinion being shouted down or prevented by saying that that particular Q&A show proved that was not the case. The Liberal knew when to keep his mouth shut. The Marxist lady .... what can one say.


----------



## qldfrog (27 February 2019)

Bellenuit, exactly my thoughts expressed in a much better way


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2019)

The one minute limit was there to stop Badham dominating the whole show with her outraged verbosity. Thankfully she only got the amount of time she deserved.

Catherine MacGregor was the most intelligent panellist present. Peterson was ok if a bit oversensitive to some questions. If he's going to participate in public discussions he needs to develop a thicker skin and learn how to laugh his critics off.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 February 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> The one minute limit was there to stop Badham dominating the whole show with her outraged verbosity. Thankfully she only got the amount of time she deserved.
> 
> Catherine MacGregor was the most intelligent panellist present. Peterson was ok if a bit oversensitive to some questions. If he's going to participate in public discussions he needs to develop a thicker skin and learn how to laugh his critics off.




Yes, you can only imagine how bad Badhams plays must be; I like MacGregor, read some of her articles on politics where she has made some very good suggestions and predictions, not perfect but the Libs should hire her as an advisor.


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (27 February 2019)

Watched last night. Jordan was quite respectful, Butler seemed interested in only ridiculing everything he said.

Quota:  when Jordan highlighted 99.5% of brickie's Male was interesting.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2019)

Why let a foreigner ask a question on Q&A when it's an Australian program for an Australian audience ?

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...for-allowing-milo-yiannopoulos-video-question


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

I like this quote from a post on the "Guardian":



> As usual Van Badham left them all for dead.




Also quotes of "JP is an idiot".
Its amusing that certain sections of the left and right find JP so offensive,  for advice of what is basically "Deal with your $hit".

I think the real threat is he was winning the hearts and minds war against PC culture.


----------



## qldfrog (27 February 2019)

moXJO said:


> I like this quote from a post on the "Guardian":
> 
> 
> 
> .



When people are living in lalaland, there is nothing which can be done, sky is pink, grass is blue,whatever,reality does not matter
And "VB left them for dead" LOL


----------



## Junior (27 February 2019)

moXJO said:


> I like this quote from a post on the "Guardian":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The most popular argument against Peterson is to try and label him as unintelligent or incoherent, rather than actually addressing the points he is making.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2019)

I enjoyed it, rare for qanda. The one minute rule was inconsistenly enforced and perhaps 2 minutes might have be slughtly better. 

But relatively open dialogues like this are good.... but I thought Milo was a deliberate setup to discredit JP. (which he handled well imo)


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

Junior said:


> The most popular argument against Peterson is to try and label him as unintelligent or incoherent, rather than actually addressing the points he is making.



And its across the board on left sites.
He is instantly labeled as dangerous.
Am I missing something?? 

Even smh and news.com wrote dismissive articles about him.
Every sjw twitter post takes him out of context,  misses the point, or argues some idiotic troll point. His speeches are studiously poured over to find any information that can be dismissed as not factual. Its really friken odd.

And its everywhere he goes. Media seem out to misinterpret what he says.

I'm not a huge fan. But some of his stuff is interesting.


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

Jordan and Trump have many things in common.
Both need attention at any cost ....


----------



## qldfrog (27 February 2019)

And


kahuna1 said:


> Jordan and Trump have many things in common.
> Both need attention at any cost ....



 They tell unpleasant facts to the brainwashed..
Fake facts: the ones i  not want to recognise as they do not fit my ideology.
"1984" will soon be forbidden subversive reading in the west...


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

No, whilst Peterson occasionally does .... on the main, he is a vessel of hot air, just like Trump.


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (27 February 2019)

Never seen him or read anything. It's was just a group of people siting around talking about nothing much.

How about the cricketer


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

Peterson is the most featured person on the New Nazi FOX channel. His views, encourage the far right and whilst this numnuts, claims he is middle or somewhere n the middle, the sad reality is that we humans are not that far removed from animals and at times, with little encouragement we revert back to basics.

He has got some idiotic predefined notion of what is going on right now, when white collar crimes in the USA are down 95%, or I should say legal cases under Trump have fallen by 95%.

Head of most agencies now in the USA are ex Lobbyists against the very agency they now head. The NEW USA UN chief ? No qualifications, NONE ... if one doesn't count three husbands .... made Canadian Ambassador and all for her husbands 3 million donation as a coal baron to Trump.

A climate denier, the new UN head ... with NO qualifications now USA representative to the UN. Peterson has not any idea at all about HOW things for the people he now calls the LEFT are. They are asking for basic free medical cover in the USA  ,,, shock horror .... Medicare  that exists in 65 other nations .... a basic minimum wage ? on and on its goes and for a headline, Plonker PEtrson, Fox calls this cretin and he shows up to promote a right wing view which, he has not any idea about.

How any sane person can say there is more ice ... as I heard this dummy fobbing off the question and the left .... I just ask him to go back into the hole he skulked out of and spend some time, years, on under $10- an hour, without medical care and a medical system that costs 3 times what it does in Canada. He has the humanity of Trump, or lack of it, in large doses. Less I ever see of HIM or FOX news or SKY news, the less sick I will feel.

_Peterson doubts the __scientific consensus on climate change__. __[109]_


This is just ONE of his KOCH brothers inspired ideas.

Take the time and watch this ...



Jordon or should I call him stupid ....  paid for shill ... under that ICE that Trump seems to claim is thicker ... in 2018 a CANADIAN ice breaker in 2018 was able to sail to the NORTH POLE ... at 13 knots ... an impossible thing at any time in the last 60 million years. GOOGLE it ...

But the climate models he is correct, BE skeptical of them .... BECAUSE they are WRONG ... not overstating issues but the very likely UNDERSTATING it ... simple reason being, ARCTIC ice, you just watched ... under it, permafrost ... frozen methane and organic material contains 1.8 trillion tons of CO2 and half of it likely CH4 .... Methane which is 26 times worse than CO2 ... PETERSON is WRONG in his denial and even MORE so as he is right not to believe the climate models. Why ?

Well for political reasons, NO allowance has been made for Arctic ICe melt and the underlying Permafrost. NONE. Its a debate, a depressing one, among experts as to how much is released between 2050 and 2100. I suspect its close to 20%, the other 80% between 2100 and 2150. The worlds experts on this are European and the Oxford and Cambridge ones paint an awful picture on this. Not a thing we can do mind you. NOTHING. Minimum 2100 temp rise, the lowest, is 4 degrees and the biggest is 12 plus.
*
Jordan knows everything about nothing* ....

Oh here is the two favorite climate things that this wanker would never know

First the ICE and Permafrost expert ... Peter the go to guy from Cambridge is no different than the Oxford and 20 other leaders in the filed. ...




Oh and his basis Petersons on virtually every topic ... not just climate change has a stupid if not idiotic view on things, but his climate views are so absurd he actually believes the 10 things covered in this video ... despite scientifically being stupid.



As to his views about economics and even obvious things, he has NO idea. Well he does but it mirrors the far right view on things and thats stuff everyone else. He seems totally oblivious most Americans outside the top 20% see the doctor 20% of what Canadians in the lower 80% do ? No one sure can be that stupid ?

He isn't human is he ? Like Trump, lacks many things that make us humans.

I mention the Arctic Ice for a reason, its the DEAD canary of climate change. Jordan, knowing nothing about the science, is the one in a million who believes they know better, just like TRUMP .


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (27 February 2019)

Must of missed all that.


----------



## Darc Knight (27 February 2019)

56 years of age. Just a Conservative Ida thought. I agree with some of his common sense stuff. An Academic looking to get wealthy? All good experienced Uni Lecturers have that ability to make a Lecture like a performance, you love viewing it.
I'll wait awhile before spending (wasting) my time viewing his vids.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2019)

Interesting juxtaposition between the objective and emotive arguments here.

I am considering adding to my aforementioned (some time ago on this forum) thesis.

So much material, so many patients.


----------



## Darc Knight (27 February 2019)

wayneL said:


> Interesting juxtaposition between the objective and emotive arguments here.
> 
> I am considering adding to my aforementioned (some time ago on this forum) thesis.
> 
> So much material, so many patients.




He found a Market - Marketing101.

Add degree in Marketing (Business) to his list of qualifications. Smart Man!


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Peterson is the most featured person on the New Nazi FOX channel. His views, encourage the far right and whilst this numnuts, claims he is middle or somewhere n the middle, the sad reality is that we humans are not that far removed from animals and at times, with little encouragement we revert back to basics.
> 
> He has got some idiotic predefined notion of what is going on right now, when white collar crimes in the USA are down 95%, or I should say legal cases under Trump have fallen by 95%.
> 
> ...




Is there a certain video where he says this or an interview?


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

Here is one here. Hardly a denier. Just seems to be talking about options.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> He found a Market - Marketing101.
> 
> Add degree in Marketing (Business) to his list of qualifications. Smart Man!



Everything is a market, my friend. Even for anti market ideologies such as marxism and postmodernism.

Jordans market was sitting there, waiting, ignored , and desperate for someone like Jordan to come along. But I feel that the cultural Warriors, such as yourself, are extremely jealous that he's managed to monetize it

On him I say, the wonders of capitalism . Meanwhile he is providing succor for those actually need what he has to provide.
Once again good on him.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

Full video of the above.

Was there an article from " hug trees daily" or something he posted or said where he denied climate change? 

Or more misrepresenting what he said?


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

wayneL said:


> On him I say, the wonders of capitalism . Meanwhile he is providing succor for those actually need what he has to provide.
> Once again good on him.




Exactly.
He has helped a lot of people with his
 "waffling" so good on him.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> 56 years of age. Just a Conservative Ida thought. I agree with some of his common sense stuff. An Academic looking to get wealthy? All good experienced Uni Lecturers have that ability to make a Lecture like a performance, you love viewing it.
> I'll wait awhile before spending (wasting) my time viewing his vids.




 I wasn't all that impressed by JP. I think he should stick to psychology and leave the political stuff to others.


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

Oh really ?

I have spent my whole life as an adult, building models. He in a single sentence dismisses it all. Dismissive, as time goes on, yes the error gets worse, but if ... IF he had read as he claims the papers, he would know the effect, MASSIVE that it is, the OCEAN as a heat sink was not allowed in any UN models. So too ARCTIC ice melt and permafrost, NOT allowed in UN Models. On and on  I could go with things REMOVED from the models that make  massive difference to the likely outcome and without fail, WITHOUT fail, they are conservative and remove quite scary things.

Peterson, IS NOT a scientist in the field, NOR I might add am I. I am however an expert they use to build and check models, predictive ones and Peterson, his background is a Psychologist.

There is virtually Zero debate on the science. Yet here we have, a person with no background in the first part dismisses the Ocean acidification when there is *ZERO debate* that the ocean over the last 30 years became 25% MORE acidic. NO debate, its scientifically proven. The cause, and impacts, well known and documented and easily seen via fossil records of Past events of CO2 rising to 200 PPM and above cause 95% in one case and 99% in the other of all life in the ocean to die.

If one drills there is a white barrier where Calcium carbonate and anything with a shell or a coral was dissolved  65 million years ago and here, this genius is not even able to answer  the first guys question other than to go NO.

Sadly, by 2050 more than likely most corals will be gone.

By 2100 without much doubt. The rate at which the atmosphere can even deal with CH4, Methane has gone from 23 years, to 25 years to now 29 years it takes to break down into CO2 and H2O. These are simple chemical reactions. Peterson and his ilk, some much better than him and actually with scientific degrees all be it in unrelated fields, when examined, have all fallen well short of any impartial scientific peer review. As a scientist, IN the field he is dismissing, with 2 pages of qualifications in the field, ME ... his assertions about future modelling of things is in one way correct, YES as time goes on, the uncertainty increases. THAT would be  if they actually had everything IN the models !!

NOT one little bit of ARCTIC ice melt and cascading issues of things NOT being WHITE and covered in snow, but now melted snow and them being BROWN and absorbing heat more rapidly was allowed into any UN funded model. NOR as I said the release of MORE CARBON emissions than humans have  emitted to date the 1.8 trillion tons of it .... that is MORE THAN LIKELY if not assured to be released by 2150.

HE claims, that in the case of Germany it produced MORE CO2 ? by them using solar and wind ?* The numbers certainly contradict that* and if he KNEW anything, Germany relies on France and its Nuclear capacity to fill in the gaps. Whilst storage of Green energy is an issue, NOT using HYDRO when solar and wind are being used ... is what occurs along with the French nuclear stuff.

His views are absurd ... insulting and the Koch Brothers who run both coal and massive oil interests in the USA his views are strangely NOT scientific, uniformed, incorrect and identical to them. A solution is difficult and will be, but the point he misses, TOTALLY is that GREEN energy can and does compete with carbon emitting power and WITHOUT SUBSIDIES is actually cheaper. CHEAPER ...

He seems not to even know about tidal power, or SOLAR thermal plants that operate in California and even Whyalla in Australia and they produce POWER ... even when its dark as the sun heats the salts solution and its able to retain heat and drive turbines *long after the sun goes down*. He ... leaves me speechless this thing ... his dismissive nature is beyond belief. Much like Trump, he has a hunch, its all wrong !!

Peterson does not even know that subsidies globally for green side is less than 100 billion and tax breaks and subsidies for Coal and Oil and polluters is close to 1 trillion. Nothing like buying the vote in the USA and then getting subsidies. much like Amazons tax bill on 11.8 billion profit in the USA last year it got a refund, YEP ... refund of 250 million and paid NO tax. Previous year, 5.6 billion, NO tax paid ....

If your actually interested in the topic, google and read wide and far and make your own mind up.
There is a solution and it involves NOT planting tree's whilst a positive, when we emit so much, their simply is not enough land to even take 5% of it out we emit each year. There are however other ways to capture Co2 in massive amounts and what this plonker and most deniers miss is that the first Co2 event 265 million years ago and the last one 65 million years ago ended and we KNOW why !!

We know exactly why they ended. A massive capture of CO2 occurred naturally. It took the last time the 67 million year ago event, it took CO2 levels 200,000 years to rise from 250 PPM to 2,000 PPM. Well by 2100, the conservative estimate ignoring ARCTIC permafrost melt of the frozen ... FROZEN captured CO2 up there in the permafrost frozen vegetation and methane, IGNORING that, at current population and estimate with HIGH confidence it tops 10 billion by 2060, *or 150% of here, we will be at 1,000 PPM WITHOUT the Arctic melting*.

*UN climate model ignores 50% MORE people ... than NOW. *

WITHOUT .... its impossible to stop, its impossible to NOT see corals all gone by 2100, Ocean Acidificcation a simple chemical reaction which has occurred time and time again, will go on.

SO, if I do actually put in even very conservative warming for ARCTIC and melting of 20% of the permafrost, by 2100, I and over 1,000 other scientific types including 40 Nobel prize winners, come up with numbers that are 1,500 PLUS PPM CO2 by 2100. Most are quietly calling temperature change of 6 degrees C and the top end 14.

But back to WHY I know and every dummy who is a scientific type KNOWS what stopped the last events was carbon capture on a grand scale. Peterson doesn't know .... he sickens me even listening to his self righteous drivel and he quotes an economist who, well, makes even him look smart.

Coal was made up HOW ? OIL is made up HOW ?

ITs is massive buried deposits of CARBON CAPTURING trees or ALGAE and under an electron microscope in the case of oil .... you can see some things this twat seems not to even know.

Humans in their wisdom, and greed, greed NOW we know there is a problem, dug up the very things that were buried and trapped CO2 in the past. Coal and OIL. 

Do some research is all I will say. I will be long gone prior to the bigger impacts, but when we are talking about basic chemical reactions, that done 1 million times produce the same result .... YEP deny deny deny ..

Have fun   a few links  ... these dummies are mostly being paid by oil companies ... the one Peterson quotes .... a real schmuc kkkkkk like Peterson.

https://www.skepticalscience.com/skeptic_Richard_Lindzen.htm

A few others
https://www.desmogblog.com/2015/03/...cites-debunked-science-defend-willie-soon-wsj

and another
https://billmoyers.com/2014/05/16/e...c-climate-claims-debunked-by-real-scientists/


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2019)

Cyclone Oma was modelled to wipe out Brisbane. 

How did that turn out bro?

Additionally,  I think you'll find his point was about how anything we do might affect the outcome.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Oh really ?
> 
> I have spent my whole life as an adult, building models. He in a single sentence dismisses it all. Dismissive, as time goes on, yes the error gets worse, but if ... IF he had read as he claims the papers, he would know the effect, MASSIVE that it is, the OCEAN as a heat sink was not allowed in any UN models. So too ARCTIC ice melt and permafrost, NOT allowed in UN Models. On and on  I could go with things REMOVED from the models that make  massive difference to the likely outcome and without fail, WITHOUT fail, they are conservative and remove quite scary things.
> 
> ...



No, where did he dismiss it? 
He said the bands widened the further out in time he went on some model. But he wasn't dismissing the science from the above video.

And thats why I  asked: Is there a link to a post or video that *he *made, or interview where the words come out of *his* mouth that indicates he is against the science.

I don't want links from sjw.com or marxist weekly.


----------



## Darc Knight (27 February 2019)

wayneL said:


> Cyclone Oma was modelled to wipe out Brisbane.
> 
> How did that turn out bro?
> 
> Additionally,  I think you'll find his point was about how anything we do might affect the outcome.




Huh? When was Oma modelled to wipe out Brissy? It was predicted to turn North West towards Bundy etc not hit Brissy? I kept a very close eye it the whole time.

Back on topic: I'll stick to @Skate 's Dump it here thread for my source of wisdom  rather than Jordan Petersen


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

*If you cant listen to even a Utube of him speaking*, DRIVEL ..AGAINST THE SCIENCE . as he does claiming that Germany emits more CO2 for going green, to him in one word ... DISMISSING possibly the most undeniable of climate change issues, Ocean Acifidification then ... your not ever going to believe anything because your denying his OWN words.

Far out ,... even the stupid if they were to believe his utterance about German Solar stuff, IF solar only worked 25% of the time .... and Wind 50% .... doesn't that mean that ... Fossil fuel burning things may be TURNED off !! Such a stupid statement buried as a true shrink can in drivel. As I said Germany relies heavily on French Nuclear plants to fill in gaps for now. Thats what this twat said .... you just swallowed it ... 

Is this the nutter he just quoted who believes CO 2 is falling ?
http://www.thegwpf.org/patrick-moore-should-we-celebrate-carbon-dioxide/

Since I did post the NASA data and satellite ... Peterson denies and dismisses quite clearly all and any climate change issues. His words ....  NO ... its all political and in that I may agree BUT ... from the opposite side. You obviously DID NOT bother to listen to the Cambridge guy, or anything else in your rushed defense of this twwat ....

Sad ... Demand CO2 in hospital its got 2 Oxygen atoms it must be twice as good !!


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> *If you cant listen to even a Utube of him speaking*, DRIVEL ... as he does claiming that Germany emits more CO2 for going green, to him in one word ... DISMISSING possibly the most undeniable of climate change issues, Ocean Acifidification then ... your not ever going to believe anything because your denying his OWN words.
> 
> Is this the nutter he just quoted who believes CO 2 is falling ?
> http://www.thegwpf.org/patrick-moore-should-we-celebrate-carbon-dioxide/
> ...



I actually support the science that the climate is changing.

I don't support misrepresentation.

He did not "dismiss" the science. He argued we don't have a forward action plan,  that the issue is infinitely complex and there are unintended consequences.

I'm asking for a link so I can judge the man with something factual


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

*Jordan B Peterson on Twitter: "[Climate denial] is an appallingly treacherous term of criticism, used to denigrate someone personally by associating them with Holocaust deniers. The ethics of anyone who employs it should be instantly questioned." (Said while defending Bjorn Lomborg)*


Now Peterson quoted this person ... he is not in the area .... he quoted HIM to debunk the persons question on the Utube and Who is Lomborg ?

He is a political scientist ... NOTHING to do with climate change. NOT in the field ...


Ph.D., Department of Political Science, University of Copenhagen (1994). [1]
M.A., political science (1991). [1]
https://www.desmogblog.com/bjorn-lomborg

Whilst one idiot quotes another ... both with NO background in the field ... NONE and your asking for evidence about PEtersons views ? He quoted this guy .... NOT me ... he dismissed based upon a political science major who scientifically HAD AND HAS no peer reviewed papers in any field related to it. NONE>

Hilarious .... this tosser claims there are massive benifits to climate change !!

Peterson backs him ? His words not mine .... HIM your FOX scull Mr PEterson ...

https://www.beforetheflood.com/explore/the-deniers/top-10-climate-denier

Oh boy ,,,, give me the CO2 !!

Your seriously still asking for something to judge Peterson by ? Did you not post the U tube of him speaking ? Or was it someone else ? Either way ... I have covered his drivel and it IS DRIVEL  this FOX News idiot favorite drivels out of his hole. Imagine quoting a political science person ... is that even a science ?

BOTH are jokes, sadly ... an idiot quoting another. Heaven help the planet !!


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> *Jordan B Peterson on Twitter: "[Climate denial] is an appallingly treacherous term of criticism, used to denigrate someone personally by associating them with Holocaust deniers. The ethics of anyone who employs it should be instantly questioned." (Said while defending Bjorn Lomborg)*
> 
> 
> Now Peterson quoted this person ... he is not in the area .... he quoted HIM to debunk the persons question on the Utube and Who is Lomborg ?
> ...





> In 2009, Business Insider cited Lomborg as one of "The 10 Most-Respected Global Warming Skeptics".[2] While Lomborg campaigned against the Kyoto Protocol and other measures to cut carbon emissions in the short-term, he argued for adaptation to short-term temperature rises, and for spending money on research and development for longer-term environmental solutions. His issue is not with the reality of climate change, but rather with the economic and political approaches being taken (or not taken) to meet the challenges of that climate change. He is a strong advocate for focusing attention and resources on what he perceives as far more pressing world problems, such as AIDS, malaria and malnutrition.[3][4] In his critique of the 2012 United Nations Conference on Environment and Development, Lomborg stated: "Global warming is by no means our main environmental threat."[5] In 2011, and 2012, Lomborg was named a Top 100 Global Thinker by Foreign Policy "for looking more right than ever on the politics of climate change".[6]



This guy here.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

He is in line with Jordans argument. From the minuscule amount I have read,  he isn't denying climate change.


----------



## Darc Knight (27 February 2019)

moXJO said:


> He is in line with Jordans argument. From the minuscule amount I have read,  he isn't denying climate change.




"Peterson doubts the scientific consensus on climate change.[115] Peterson has said he is "very skeptical of the models that are used to predict climate change".[116] He has also said, "You can't trust the data because too much ideology is involved".[117]"

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_Peterson#Climate_change


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> "Peterson doubts the scientific consensus on climate change.[115] Peterson has said he is "very skeptical of the models that are used to predict climate change".[116] He has also said, "You can't trust the data because too much ideology is involved".[117]"
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_Peterson#Climate_change



The citation for 117 is the sydney morning herald. Click on it.
I'm curious where it has actually come from. Not if its someone else interpretation of what they think he said.


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

I am quoting his actual WORDS from U tube !! I give up.

His source ... he is skeptical clearly on the right, DENIAL SIDE  ...in fact TOTAL  denial side of the equation. I shared, SHARED the world leader in Arctic Ice and permafrost and he is a professor at Cambridge University with 3 PHD's I believe and 50 years on the topic and YOU state. despite him clearly denying it, quoting drivel, quoting a drivel source .... he is in same way NOT denying it ? 


Golly .. gee ...


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> I am quoting his actual WORDS from U tube !! I give up.
> 
> His source ... he is skeptical clearly on the right, DENIAL SIDE  ...in fact TOTAL  denial side of the equation. I shared, SHARED the world leader in Arctic Ice and permafrost and he is a professor at Cambridge University with 3 PHD's I believe and 50 years on the topic and YOU state. despite him clearly denying it, quoting drivel, quoting a drivel source .... he is in same way NOT denying it ?
> 
> ...



Alright maybe I'm a little slow then and you can humor me. 

What part of the argument did I need a quote from any climate scientists to clarify global warming? 

Im not denying global warming.

You quoted words that were not in the same context as each question asked.

The question on youtube asked:
Do you think global warming will bring mankind together.

You are saying he is a climate denier from cherry picked quotes that were not an attack on the actual science.

And ps Germany was having problems with hitting targets. 

I'm not having a go at you. I'm not even saying I'm right. But I'm noticing this a lot on various media that people are seeing two different things or interpretations.

Anyone else want to chime in.


----------



## Darc Knight (27 February 2019)

moXJO said:


> The citation for 117 is the sydney morning herald. Click on it.
> I'm curious where it has actually come from. Not if its someone else interpretation of what they think he said.




"Most of the global warming posturing is a masquerade for anti-capitalists to have a go at the Western patriarchy. That’s partly why the climate change thing for me is a contentious issue, because you can’t trust the players. You can’t trust the data because there is too much ideology involved.

Jordan Peterson on climate change in interview with Greg Callaghan"

https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...-darling-jordan-peterson-20180417-p4za14.html


----------



## kahuna1 (27 February 2019)

I don't know why I bother, Here is the dismissive Peterson at his best.

Holland generates 40% or is it 60% from  renewable and Peterson's view ... hid words ... D+GOOD LUCK with renewable s. He dismisses TOTALLY the world is warming, right at the start and I cant watch the whole lot because, HE MAKES ME WANT TO VOMIT ...

Seriously. Claims to have read 400 books on the topic ?


Gee 18 0f the warmest ever recorded years on record occurred in the last 20 and this toss pots like most idiots denying even that.

WATCH and write down what he claims and go from there. Worse drivel than Donald Trump on a bad day. HE calls the political science guy a ... Skeptical environmentalist WITHOUT A SINGLE *SCIENTIFIC* qualification Lombard. NONE ,.. and its Peterson source ?

At about 5 mins 50 seconds if you haven't vomited by then in this U tube. 

If I quoted some person denying the link between cancer and tobacco it would be MORE valid !! 

He is like Trump ... a DRONGO.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> I don't know why I bother, Here is the dismissive Peterson at his best.
> 
> Holland generates 40% or is it 60% from  renewable and Peterson's view ... hid words ... D+GOOD LUCK with renewable s. He dismisses TOTALLY the world is warming, right at the start and I cant watch the whole lot because, HE MAKES ME WANT TO VOMIT ...
> 
> ...




Firstly eat a pile for making me watch so much peterson.
Thats a better video on him speaking about climate.
200 books btw. But we know what you guys are like doubling figures

He is claiming Lombard is looking at a different approach to utilizing funds. And bringing people out of poverty to the level where they can start to act on climate change. You are claiming they outright reject climate change.
I'm not sure I care enough to argue, or read up on Lombard.

The rest of it is that we are probably going to be maintaining the status quo on action.

I will give this.
He does think we are warming more at the low end of the scale. And yes he did question the models. I missed that before.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Huh? When was Oma modelled to wipe out Brissy? It was predicted to turn North West towards Bundy etc not hit Brissy? I kept a very close eye it the whole time.
> 
> Back on topic: I'll stick to @Skate 's Dump it here thread for my source of wisdom  rather than Jordan Petersen



Higgins presented two or three models, each with several possible scenarios, one of which was almost apocalyptic, **none** of which played out in the end. 

Chaos bro,  read up on it. 

The vids are still on his page,  check it out


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Holland generates 40% or is it 60% from  renewable .



Just another pick...
Why look to Europe and I'm fairly sure they import power?

NZ is about 80% isn't it? 
I'm all for hydro where available


----------



## qldfrog (27 February 2019)

I will be happy to judge by myself tomorrow.
"Judging by myself" and not vomiting pre mashed opinion force fed down my throat.
.i must be a rebel..sorry a denier....
And I actually hope i do not agree on all subjects with him


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> His source ... he is skeptical clearly on the right, DENIAL SIDE  ...in fact TOTAL  denial side of the equation.
> 
> Golly .. gee ...




Missed this bit. You're one of those......


----------



## kahuna1 (28 February 2019)

Ok,

I beleive in climate issues, CHANGE and man made ones. It is NOT as Peterson makes out anti capitalist. Green power costs LESS than coal or carbon fired stuff. LESS .... creates MORE jobs. 

Peterson in the above videos, his own words, is dismissive of ocean acidification ... when the ocean acid level has risen 30% in 34 years to be exact. He is sceptical and dismissive of temprature change, again his words and he puts it DOWN to normal changes. His go to source is a political sceintist. I read his bio, his CV and even his own Wikipedia page and find NO evidence anywhere of any work in the field, yet he somehow claims whilst being a full time professor of Psychology for 20 years, running a full time [practice till 2017 seeing 20 patients a week, whilst teaching as well some KNOWLEDGE or work in the field including a 2 year period at the UN ? I cant seem to find any ... of this.

When, like Trump, who dismisses it all, and Trump claims MORE ice and you see the NASA last 20 years of Arctic ice coupled with a bloody Canadian ice breaker during summer sailing at 13 knots, full steam basically in very thin ice to the NORTH POLE during summer in 2018, its NOT a debate about something being wrong.

It is NOT a choice, one or the other, green energy can compete with carbon emitting things. Suggesting they DON'T work is idiotic ... as this ******** Peterson does. ONE gas fired plant and a mix of solar and wind and other forms, and he is suggesting, with some claim to any expertise in the area, that if solar and wind which cover 80% of the needs all the time in the EU region, they are NOT changing how much CO2 emitting power is used when the plant that emits CO2 is turned off until needed is a Koch Brothers line. 

It is clear, Peterson, has some delusion as to his own conclusions. Maybe seeing mentally ill people for so long he has got paranoid delusions. Maybe he had them all along !! Quite clearly, in his own words, he claims some political science person as his go to guy .... he claims NOT to be a climate denier, but despite this dismissive of any and all scientific FACTS.

On the temperature change side, their are 19 global totally independent bodies who are measuring this event. ALL come out with similar if not identical findings. ALL OF them. We are talking about satellites that since 1980 have measured the temperature every 30 mins in 500,000 locations around the globe and show beyond even a reasonable doubt things are changing. That an icebreaker can sail to the North pole, an absurd thing to say in 1960, yet in 2018 a reality, makes this CLOWN and he is a clown, a delusional clown .... who CLAIMS some experience in the field, yet clearly is lying, delusional and pathological.

Ice cores, if this guy has read anything, Ice cores go back around a million years, so we KNOW what the CO2 level was and CH4 level over that period. Fossils and other records again make the levels without doubt, NO doubt whatsoever to have been 240-260 PPM CO2 for MILLIONS of years. MILLIONS ... here today up at 410 plus, the last time it took 200,000 years to get from 250 to 2,000 and temperatures to eventually rise by 8 degrees ... we already are at 1 degree, trying to stop it at 1.5 or 2, which is absurd due to efforts of Koch Brothers, fossil fuel interests and idiots like Peterson .... so its 4 which leads to cascading effects LIKE the frozen permafrost being heated, and thawing and rotting and emitting  1.8 trillion tons or so of crap, and hey presto ... we are at 1,500 PPM ...

Peterson, disturbed me for his views PRIOR to having a really close look. Now, having looked, I suspect he is some form of delusion and god complex if not NPD mixed into the crap that he spews out. That I would not stand a chance against him ina  debate is a forgone conclusion. Much like TRUMP and he clearly is NPD, dealing with pathological liars and sociopaths they switch from attack to I love you, to I hate you and dismiss you, then want to marry you and in the process of being gaslight to death, the whole context is lost. 

Is the world warming, unnaturally ? Is the CO2 level outside its range for 60 million years ? Is the ICE that has been there for the same period GONE or going ?. Is the OCEAN becoming  more acidic and likely not to be able to sustain life as we know it within 100 years ? I am NOT anti capitalist, as I said green energy is CHEAPER ... provides MORE JOBS and its not a choice between one or the other, its a matter of simply stop giving breaks and subsidies for carbon emitting crap. As to averting what is about to occur.

The Coal reefs are dead, Nothing can be done. Most life in the ocean is likely forfeit at this stage. Temperature rise is likely well above 4 degrees which is diabolical by 2100 and more likely in the 6 plus if not 8 region and the biggest rises Arctic followed by Antarctic with rises above the 10 degree level as the landscape goes from being reflective white, to brown.

What humanity does, or does NOT do, debates, even the UN highly politicized paper gave 2030 as a stop CO2 or else, not reduce, BUT stop it all .... ignored. As such, crop failures and global ones a norm post 2050 and mass starvation events the NORM ... on and on it goes. All I might add backed by PEOPLE who actually, ACTUALLY work with and for the UN on this climate issue, and MR Peterson ... will be long gone by then. When 50,000 scientists, NOT some political scientist or a shrink as Peterson is .. but climatologists, volcanologists, geologists and ones in the field, even my types MATHS geeks and predicative AI model builders and even demographers and at times even economists have places in this discussion. BUT despite 50 odd fields, there is NO PLACE .... NONE for a political science person or a psychologist to have any input to any issue on climate change. NONE .... 

Neither has any valid input of any value  to the topic. Whilst YES maybe as an observer of it, and it impacts, but Peterson claiming his views are based upon someone who has NO VALID qualifications is TRUMP and his delusions all over again. DRIVEL quoting drivel for drivel and FOX news actually dictating policy via remote as Trump sits glued to the FOX drivel between golf games and stuffing his face. 

If someone cannot even rationally accept the FIRST issue of temperature change, its pointless to go on. Peterson clearly CANT and in fact denies hard empirical, unquestionable scientifically verified findings in not just one area, temperature, but in fact is dismissive in all of them. ALL of them, CO2 is good .... he actually said that ... it is .. till it comes back down dissolves the carbon in the shells and corals and then the chemical reaction causes acid oceans. 

Debating such a god like .... brilliant mind .. never ever to be wrong, effortlessly switching between push and pull and love and hate, all hallmarks of the pathological mind, Peterson is a dangerous fish and he doesn't care, of course he doesn't, no compassion or empathy are hallmarks of his sociopath type. 

Trump merely lies or has a hunch its all not true on climate issues, this person, far more dangerous, because much like God emperor Trump, Peterson seems to invest facts, invent work histories that CANNOT be true in an unbroken CV and 20 years of treating people clinically till 2017, he worked for the UN ? OOH did I miss something ... why would a shrink be working on climate change ?  When, in his spare time ? Treating 20 [patients a week till 2018 whilst being a full time professor ? Oh please.

This guy, slimy as they come. I doubt anyone could pin him down .... ever ... as a fraud. He clearly however is on this topic and his claims, OOOH I am not anti climate change ... but immediately dismisses it all ... NO NO I know better than the ICE ... or 3,000 climatologists in 19 global organizations ... NO we are NOT getting warmer ....


----------



## Tink (28 February 2019)




----------



## dutchie (28 February 2019)

Jordan Peterson Calls Out The "Pseudo-moralistic Stances" Of Activists



Jordan got that right.


----------



## moXJO (28 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Ok,
> 
> I beleive in climate issues, CHANGE and man made ones. It is NOT as Peterson makes out anti capitalist. Green power costs LESS than coal or carbon fired stuff. LESS .... creates MORE jobs.
> 
> ...




Ok theres a lot to get through. Solar does come in cheaper than coal without subsidies apparently 


> Fossil fuel steam averages around $0.05 cents/kWh and small scale natural gas can go as low as $0.03 cents/kWh. It’s no wonder that the world was shocked in 2016 when a major commercial solar installation bid the lowest price for PV to date at $0.029 cents per kWh – effectively leveling the playing field between solar and fossil fuels’ cheapest offerings.



But it falls down when it comes to storage. Hydro seems to be the only mass storage option right now and not all countries have that luxury. So building all these renewables that last 25 years and used 12.5 years even less really with solar more like 8 years. Its not an option that seems based on reality that you can run just on renewables for a lot of countries right now.

You seem to be on the idea that we are at the more doomsday scenario of climate change. I probably have a similar outlook. Well ok,  whats the solution? 
We have a whole lot of developing nations getting ready to pollute. 
And if you believe we need urgent dramatic action. Theres only one fast solution and thats kill everyone in these countries.
Because the world isn't "coming together" to do a lot right now. If anything its missing previous carbon targets. Wheres the urgency to act? 
We don't have much of a solution yet.

And this is where Peterson defers to Lombard. Raise the world living standard. And Lombard admitted himself that we need to tackle climate change when we have the ability. And that we should be implementing short term defenses against change until we actually have a plan. Not throwing billions at things with little return.

Peterson worked for RIM CEO and Member of the UN High-level Panel on Global Sustainability, Jim Balsille. As an advisor. Kevin Rudd was part of that as well. It mentions it on his "about page"
https://jordanbpeterson.com/about/

I agree with the god complex. I don't think he is a fossil fuel shill. Just anti group think. In the end its his opinion. Thats it. He can give one. He isn't anti climate,  probably just realistic that nothing is going to get done with any urgency.

Im going to leave it at that as I don't really want to cross into the climate change divide.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Ok,
> 
> I beleive in climate issues, CHANGE and man made ones. It is NOT as Peterson makes out anti capitalist. Green power costs LESS than coal or carbon fired stuff. LESS .... creates MORE jobs.
> 
> ...




I think that's true in essence, but it's also very judgmental and a bit nasty.  Peterson comes across as an unhappy guy who props up his self-esteem using his intellect.  He is clever and he uses words really well to thrash his debating opponents.  But there's a mix of things going on.  His main appeal is that he doesn't cave in to PC nonsense and peer pressure, and there's a genuine strength of character in that.  

He has good insight into ways people fool themselves and avoid responsiblity, and I've learned some good things from him on that front.  We create our own realities.


----------



## kahuna1 (28 February 2019)

One either puts up, shuts up ... *or does something.*

This person, upon examination, fair examination, is a fraud, a delinquent and yet another who couches denial of even impossible to question empirical data for self gain. It is ok to have differing views, opinions or beliefs. It is however not ok to lie and browbeat whilst claiming NOT to be something when words, actions and dialogue, in this case the persons own spoken words CONTRADICT and *clearly contradict* what is known to be easily verifiable facts.

Even entering into discussion with these types who start as this thing, and Peterson is a thing, not a person, a thing, he goes, I don't have a view on climate change and when the interviewer goes but global temperatures are rising, a fact, a sad one, he rolls his eyes and dismisses it. It is the RATE of change, the associated other issues, melting ice, rising CO2 that these trolls seem to think is NOT an issue. Being able to sail to the North pole in an icebreaker at 13 knots as occurred in 2018, would have sent anyone inot the nuthouse if they mentioned it in 1970 !! What lies beneath the ICE in the ARCTIC as I shared is something MISSING from all climate models except people like ME, and oh about 2,000 others including the guy from Cambridge a head of department and world respected ARCTIC ice person that annoy the hell out of me.

Humanity MAY make it beyond 2200. We are ingenious with invention, Planting even trees on every part of unused part of earth, will remove less than 10% of CO2 we now emit. Its a simple math exercise. IF as I suspect, along with many others, world leaders and me just being a nobody from no where .... IF some is release as permafrost thaws, and this is a given and its whether by 2100 its 10% or 20% which is bad enough, the post 2100 period, a release of 1.8 trillion tons of CO2, a lot of it Methane initially, which is *26 times more damaging* than even CO2, the post 2100 period, is going to be interesting.

Over the years, it has been my humbling experience, at times to find out who or whom I have been discussing various parts of AI and predictive stuff along with demographics and other topics from green energy to macro economics. When Stephen, who not a climate expert, but one of the most brilliant minds of our time passed away recently, his thought was that the planet eventually resembles Venus with 250 degree acid rains and is not a habitable planet. Stephen as in Hawking. Whist to my horror I disagreed with his view, not about the eventual outcome, but the how and why, its a very common trait for scientists, labelled as radicals or with some agenda to be depressed, clinically depressed due to their ability and knowledge and knowing, having conducted the same experiment time and time and time again, add CO2 to sea water and it eats calcium deposits and forms lovely acid, their only conclusion is that its going on again. It would be stupid, illogical and in fact as Einstein said, insanity to conduct an experiment 100 times with the same result and expect a different outcome.

There is of course LIKELY a solution. Not an easy one. Not a cheap one. But far cheaper than the current subsidies and tax breaks given to fossil fuel companies. CHEAPER .... basically no cost ... that we as people will see and then maybe, maybe we go about NOT emitting CO2 that was captured last CO2 event or the prior one by burning the very thing that created life. Cost is likely WELL UNDER 1% of global GDP or less than 1 trillion. LESS .... that 1% !! Politically removing tax breaks, making it more expensive one form verses another, overall NO move in the overall cost is POSSIBLE and in action today.

As for Mr Peterson, his ilk, like Trump, like the COch brothers, like tax evasion and avoidance because they can, eventually the world will find balance, or it will not. Sadly, Coral reefs, and many things we take for granted are gone no matter what action we take today. The damage is DONE, its just how far it goes before we do take action. Peterson would deny and debate as he dismisses ocean acidification and rolls his eyes about global warming. We just had a heat wave, yep they occur, this one broke in most places in Australia the high temp record not on just one day but on 3,4,5 days ... average temps for January in many places broke well kept records for over 100 years, unquestionable ones for the last 50 years, NOT by one degree .... but averages for January in over 200 locations were 3,4,5 ABOVE even the highest average. 

Nope roll your eyes and peacefully protest against this self promoting wombat !!


----------



## qldfrog (28 February 2019)

dutchie said:


> Jordan Peterson Calls Out The "Pseudo-moralistic Stances" Of Activists
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan got that right.






dutchie said:


> Jordan Peterson Calls Out The "Pseudo-moralistic Stances" Of Activists
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan got that right.




I invite all of you to watch that part: 
When I did during the show, I was shocked: there was so much hatred in that lady eyes.It is actually scary
Hatred for what: saying facts?
And by the way, I do not expect JP to be a climate scientist nor do I care really about his opinion on this subject, or his love or not of banana smoothies.
For real data on CO2, and not to be accused of bias...:
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...arbon-emissions-jump-to-all-time-high-in-2018
and better to put things in perspective:look where the West stands.

I think he is an inspiration in his description of the current rise of tribalism, associated with the negation of the individual thinker and the scary move into a thuggish crowd rule it all attitude.
That used to be the scare of the real left (TV is the people opium..some may remember), it is now a purpose..
I genuinely do not understand how some of the key fundamental ideas of being leftist (that I actually share): equal opportunities regardless of background, race, religion, skin color, [it was not even required to add sex then.], education for all : critical thinking and education make a real "Man" (generic term) ..moved into quota and gender/race vilification being applauded and a denial of facts per se when not matching leading ideology.


----------



## moXJO (28 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> One either puts up, shuts up ... *or does something.*
> 
> This person, upon examination, fair examination, is a fraud, a delinquent and yet another who couches denial of even impossible to question empirical data for self gain. It is ok to have differing views, opinions or beliefs. It is however not ok to lie and browbeat whilst claiming NOT to be something when words, actions and dialogue, in this case the persons own spoken words CONTRADICT and *clearly contradict* what is known to be easily verifiable facts.
> 
> ...




Will stopping fossil fuels be enough? 
Honestly I can't see countries working together to stop fossil fuels. Then as you mentioned,  the methane from the permafrost. 
It's not just the reality of climate change but the reality of political will and people's "do nothing" default. Our tech is also lagging imo in this area. 

Saying "Stop all fossil fuels" is one thing. But we can't even get a unanimous  carbon reduction target at a climate summit. It's a fantasy to say "if we stop all fossil fuels" because it ain't going to happen. And not because I don't want it to. Thats just the reality of the situation. 

If you look through Asia/Africa  things are going to get worse if anything. 

And raging on trump or JP supporters is exactly why nothing will improve. No one listens to the other side in the current climate. And this is the exact problem. 

So on that I do agree with Peterson. Nothing much will get done. And its not because I don't agree with the science.


----------



## Darc Knight (28 February 2019)

It's hard enough to get people to cooperate and change when we know there's a problem. It becomes exceedingly difficult or impossible to get people to cooperate and change when people are denying the problem even exists.


----------



## dutchie (28 February 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Peterson comes across as an unhappy guy who props up his self-esteem using his intellect.



I think you have misread Peterson there.
Peterson had a happy childhood and has a great relationship with his father with whom he did many masculine outdoor activities.
A good relationship with your father does not, of course, guarantee you a happy disposition but it certainly gives you a good base to build from.
Peterson often has people come up to him and thank him for helping to change there lives for the better. He gets very emotional when he talks about this. Many of these people are males and who just need encouragement. Peterson has stated how little encouragement is required to inspire these men.


----------



## Junior (28 February 2019)

I've listened to several hours of interviews with Peterson.  

I've heard him talk about gender equality and what it means, and about free speech.  I concur with much of what he says on those topics and the issue with the emergence and noise coming from the Extreme Left ideology.  And the attempt to shut down any reasonable discussion or free speech around many topics.

Kahuna I think perhaps you are exaggerating his commentary on the topic of climate change.  I don't agree with his views in this area, but I really don't see how you interpret him as being a "denier".  There's a difference between a denier and someone who simply looks at, and questions some of the science or in some cases, sensationalist claims being made.

I don't think he is anything like Trump, at all.  Trump is anti-logic, anti-science and entirely anti-factual information or evidence.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2019)

dutchie said:


> I think you have misread Peterson there.
> Peterson had a happy childhood and has a great relationship with his father with whom he did many masculine outdoor activities.
> A good relationship with your father does not, of course, guarantee you a happy disposition but it certainly gives you a good base to build from.
> Peterson often has people come up to him and thank him for helping to change there lives for the better. He gets very emotional when he talks about this. Many of these people are males and who just need encouragement. Peterson has stated how little encouragement is required to inspire these men.



There's definitely unhappiness and bitterness there.  I can't guess the source of that, but maybe trying to communicate with dullard interviewers and PC clones will bring it out.  That's an extremely tiring and frustrating exercise.


----------



## kahuna1 (28 February 2019)

Fair enough Junior,

Opinions are just that. I disliked him on a mere casual listen prior to spending as you can see many hours listening and being asked to provide HIM saying things, not some left wing paper or whatever. I provided it, him speaking, him on one hand going I have NO view on climate change, HIS words. Then in the next sentence dismissing totally even climate warming which is scientifically proven. The science behind it is so robust, so well covered between 19 organizations globally measuring it, his dismissive roll of the eyes and what is a psychological trick or tactic of the very disturbed, minimizing and gaslighting is exactly the tactics of Trump.

I may sound unfair, but I suspect I know what this plonker read, and WHY he is questioning it. He likely has read some of the climate deniers stuff. Some of it, is utterly convincing. Two Nobel prize winners, under the employ of coal companies published stuff. If one stopped, THERE ... as it appears Mr Peterson did, one would be convinced because they won the Nobel prize their views were unquestionable.

I would point out, the two Nobel prize winners and climate deniers won their prizes in things that HAVE NOT A THING ... to do with climate change. NOTHING. Because they won a prize, their view, opinion is infallible ? I don't think so !!Over 100 scientists in the field critically reviewed their opinion and poked so many holes in their rubbish PRIOR to learning one worked directly for the Coch Brothers foundation .... the Coal brothers ... the OIL refinery brothers ... 

Its strange that a person selling books and lectures about questioning facts, or truths or dogmas, actually swallows what is easily and scientifically rubbish. If he could explain WHY the Arctic Ice is melting from some other perspective, or reason, maybe I might not find his views so distasteful. Its not that he disagrees with 50,000 scientists in the field, its a joke, a person selling the idea of questioning everything, and reality and what is real or perception, actually is making a jackass of himself and his teachings.

Yep the ice breaker top speed, Canadian, just like this jackass, top speed in open sea 14 knots managed 13 knots all the way to the North Pole last summer.

It is a strange world these far right people that now the USA and its ambassador to the UN, is a housewife with NO experience, NONE, other than 3 marriages and last one to a coal baron is a firm climate denier and he donated 3 million to Trumps election, and hey presto we have a housewife, and no offense to Women, there have been some great people in the UN, Female, but a housewife with an undergrad degree and no work experience as such, now heads the USA in the United Nations.

As Darc Knight said very well, its hard enough to get us to co-operate on anything without people deliberately for self interest denying any issue exists. I am merely saying MR Peterson is self serving, quite clearly delusional in his own beliefs, not factually even honest with his own background and clearly, quite clearly DOES NOT even do what he preaches. Question everything !! I have been forced to question my own not well founded dislike for this turkey and sratched the surface and found it stunk like dogs doo doo and been forced and asked to go further and provide the smoking gun of this idiots views, and I did so .... and if in my opinion the world would be far better without his views given any media.

I dream of course. I am sure Mr Plonker would have some brilliant quip and comeback ... just keep asking if 19 temperature measuring institutes with several thousand actual scientists are wrong ? Or that an ICEBREAKER did sail to the North pole last summer ? He would GASLIGHT and PROJECT and his personality likely split as can be seen when he is cornered ...  all traits of what a shrink could tell himself .. a serious disorder.


----------



## dutchie (28 February 2019)

Peterson may well have a "serious disorder" , which I doubt, though admittedly I am no psychiatrist, but he has helped many people who have some sort of disorder.
He is always happy to help those people who really do have a "serious disorder", even those from the left.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 February 2019)

dutchie said:


> Peterson may well have a "serious disorder" , which I doubt, though admittedly I am no psychiatrist, but he has helped many people who have some sort of disorder.
> He is always happy to help those people who really do have a "serious disorder", even those from the left.




Not any more. Does this sort of stuff for a living now.
Over $100 a ticket and heaps of free publicity, smart guy.


----------



## dutchie (28 February 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Not any more. Does this sort of stuff for a living now.
> Over $100 a ticket and heaps of free publicity, smart guy.



He is a smart guy and is making a lot of money at the moment.
Actually he is currently helping more people on a daily basis than he did previously in all his clinical days. Admittedly it is not under clinical conditions.


----------



## qldfrog (28 February 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Not any more. Does this sort of stuff for a living now.
> Over $100 a ticket and heaps of free publicity, smart guy.



Good on him, as per Al Gore..anyone remember? Well he did put the GW on the open, great, JP put the fanatism and self destruction of the rising western far left .
Guess you need that to rise above cat pictures and vegan recipes, or Close Adani debates typed on made in china phones....
Happy to spend 83$ tonight.could have been cheaper if i wanted to...
Cheaper than Miley Cyrus?


----------



## moXJO (28 February 2019)

Ok how about this....
Why are these interviewers getting a shrink on to answers questions about climate change? 

No wonder the guy gets pissed. He rates well and ever interview he turns up to he has to suffer through these questions. 

And the left seem to delight in trying to catch him out. And thats all it is. Discredit the guy,  any means possible.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 February 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Good on him, as per Al Gore..anyone remember? Well he did put the GW on the open, great, JP put the fanatism and self destruction of the rising western far left .
> Guess you need that to rise above cat pictures and vegan recipes, or Close Adani debates typed on made in china phones....
> Happy to spend 83$ tonight.could have been cheaper if i wanted to...
> Cheaper than Miley Cyrus?




Will be interested on your opinion of the talk and whether he really has something to say. Also if he plays any psychology tricks on the audience.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D3BE7AFFD828B82F409AD3BE7AFFD828B82&FORM=VIRE


----------



## kahuna1 (28 February 2019)

I have the tossers speech already ...



saved myself $84 and can go see Britney ... YEAH ... I do love his line about women wearing makeup are asking for it !!

FOX NEWS ///// FOX fox fox and more fox .... is he a secret gay ? He must be with such homophobic stuff he says, even more stupid and insulting than his climate stuff !!


----------



## Darc Knight (28 February 2019)

Save yourself another $30 and read a summary of his book

https://www.nateliason.com/notes/12-rules-for-life-jordan-peterson


----------



## moXJO (28 February 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> I have the tossers speech already ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did Jordan peterson shite in your cornflakes or something?


----------



## SirRumpole (28 February 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Will be interested on your opinion of the talk and whether he really has something to say. Also if he plays any psychology tricks on the audience.




I think he's just too boring and doesn't really say anything.


----------



## Macquack (28 February 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> I think he's just too boring and doesn't really say anything.



Who would have thought that someone could be so revered with so little substance.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 February 2019)

Macquack said:


> Who would have thought that someone could be so revered with so little substance.




After Trump, anything is possible.

It's frightening really, drop a few dog whistles around and the pack come running.


----------



## qldfrog (28 February 2019)

SirRumpole, i had a respect for you.
your last input put this in doubt.have the moral integrity, which i believe you have, to be a bit above the crass propaganda links and read his books watch some lecture
He is first and foremost a psychologist,and has a decent theory on basically life, its purpose.
Individual responsability
His fame/hate among the globalists is that he highlights individualism, not the tribe.
Talk was good, not political,and  amazed at audience 30 to 40 pc female, mix of ages..was not expecting that.
A ray of hope actually that there are still actually Australians valuing "esprit critique"
Funny how the left now hates a guy who recommend a book list headed by brave new world, 1984, animal farm, etc..
Learn to make your own judgement..is that subversive in 2019?


----------



## SirRumpole (1 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> SirRumpole, i had a respect for you.
> your last input put this in doubt.have the moral integrity, which i believe you have, to be a bit above the crass propaganda links and read his books watch some lecture
> He is first and foremost a psychologist,and has a decent theory on basically life, its purpose.
> Individual responsability
> ...





I agree he's probably a good psychologist.

Personal responsibility is obviously important in one's own life, people need this for personal development and the ability to control one's life direction. But if a person wants to influence society beyond their own circle it usually has to be done as a part of a mass movement.

Think of Ian Kiernan. He couldn't clean up Australia by himself so he motivated others to do their bit. 

Some of the Right would probably think than Clean Up Australia was a socialist organisation, a lot of worker drones doing the bidding of their masters, but no one forced them to do it they did so because they wanted to be part of a movement that achieved a positive result. Each individual took personal responsibility for a small part of a large job.

Sure Peterson is right to criticise PC and identity politics, I just don't think that he's got a lot of ideas beyond broad generalisation and ranting against "The Left" .


----------



## Humid (1 March 2019)

The Andre Rieu of psychology.....


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2019)

I think that is a gross mischaractarization of JP, whst he criticizes and what "the right* think socialism is, Horace.

Clean up Australia is  classic Austrian individualism which works cooperatively and voluntarily  for a mutually beneficial result. This is the antithesis of state compulsion under threat of sanction as in a socialism. 

The right does not eschew working cooperatively,  hence the doctrine of charity, it eschews being forced to do so. 

But,  whstever.


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> I agree he's probably a good psychologist.
> 
> Personal responsibility is obviously important in one's own life, people need this for personal development and the ability to control one's life direction. But if a person wants to influence society beyond their own circle it usually has to be done as a part of a mass movement.
> 
> ...



Do not take me wrong,he is not a genius, but definitively very clever, and very good in his field.
I doubt the rant would be there if he was not or lets say the western world was not under constant attack
From a brainless left.
I think therefore i am, think for yourself are motto i try to follow.
I am sorry but a 20yor worse 40y old old repeating what is rehashed in paper or internet news feed, is not the way we can sort the world, or is it.?
If it is, not av
world i want to be in.i remember Ussr and i travelled on the other side of the iron wall as a young kid, i spent 1.5y in China, .lately and when i see the mob attitude of the left, i w
want to cry.
We should have a youth innovative progressive in the positive term due to let's say ignorance of life and enthusiasm..and that is good, and an older generations more weathered and conservative.
Fair.this is how i see the left and right
But not dimwits who are just swallowing an unprecedented level of what can only be described as propaganda, with hate at its core.
Hate against the other as usual, the rich, the white, the old the male, the west and no more mankind united, we are now tribal..
This is stalin/hitler again Sir rumpole
Make no mistakewe all know how it starts, and know how it ended.
Will we launch pogroms against deniers,meat eaters when people will present unpleasant facts.?
Fix people first, learn from history and the world has a chance is JP very summary concept.
I personally think that it is a valid maybe unsufficient concept, 
I think therefore I am


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> I agree he's probably a good psychologist.
> 
> Personal responsibility is obviously important in one's own life, people need this for personal development and the ability to control one's life direction. But if a person wants to influence society beyond their own circle it usually has to be done as a part of a mass movement.
> 
> ...



And by the way thanks for a decent response,can disagree on some points but overall OK with that
 i knew you were an independent spirit


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

He probably needs to shut his mouth on certain serious topics like Climate Change as all the right-wing nutjob zealots hang off his every word.
Cue the right wing nutjob zealots


----------



## SirRumpole (1 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> The right does not eschew working cooperatively, hence the doctrine of charity, it eschews being forced to do so.




Agreed.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

Humid said:


> The Andre Rieu of psychology.....



I actually love this comment.

I heard he actually was losing money on every show doing something he loved. Crazy stuff.


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> He probably needs to shut his mouth on certain serious topics like Climate Change as all the right-wing nutjob zealots hang off his every word.
> Cue the right wing nutjob zealots



Maybe but he can also see propaganda when he sees it.
For me, pretending we will reduce/somewhat limit GW is propaganda, it does not look at facts
Where does Co2 come from by country, the trends, why the link to overpopulation, the proposed solution which are not looking at side effects etc etc
And so easy way is label me/him as denier..seriously?


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2019)

https://jordanbpeterson.com/books/book-list/
No one should be able to take a stage and express an opinion wo having read the first few ones at least in my opinion.right or left


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Cue the right wing nutjob zealots



You rang?

Perhaps people should stop asking a shrink. And I don't agree that he shouldn't have an opinion. We should be skeptical about some of the crap coming out of climate science. There were figures and emails before, that muddied the waters of trust.

And he is exactly on target with a certain group think coming from the usual drones.

We have one group of people trying to discuss the topics and the other trying to discredit the guy. I wonder why that is exactly?



SirRumpole said:


> I think he's just too boring and doesn't really say anything




I feel exactly the same way about the left....
I should say "The hive mind left".


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Maybe but he can also see propaganda when he sees it.
> For me, pretending we will reduce/somewhat limit GW is propaganda, it does not look at facts
> Where does Co2 come from by country, the trends, why the link to overpopulation, the proposed solution which are not looking at side effects etc etc
> And so easy way is label me/him as denier..seriously?




Doing nothing guarantees the Earth becomes an acidic fireball. Trying at least gives us a chance.
Then there's the question of motive. Did Peterson just publicly doubt the CC data just to appease his market?


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

Sorry, has Petersen ever said he believes in human induced climate change? You'd think he'd at least say that before publicly doubting the data.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Sorry, has Petersen ever said he believes in human induced climate change? You'd think he'd at least say that before publicly doubting the data.



un.org/en/development/desa/policy/untaskteam_undf/HLP P2015 Report.pdf

I'm sure there is another one as well.

Interestingly enough I came across this rightwing forum where he is also getting bashed in the comments. Guess he ain't finding love anywhere amongst the extremes.
https://zigforums.com/thread/11576451/politics/happening-jordan-peterson-worked-for-the-united.html

As for the question he seems to be on the lower end of emergency for climate change?

Some comments:



> i don't quite understand what the implication is supposed to be here. it's already obvious that Peterson doesn't share our authoritarian right wing views, he's open about the fact he's an socially liberal centrist. his utility doesn't lie in his political views, rather that he encourages young white men to sort their lives out and stop making excuses for themselves.






> he is open about being a liberal centrist This alone is enough to distrust him. Telling people to stop making excuses is his deflection to the k@ke questions. Anyone running interference for k@kes is a traitor, he is only there to splinter any grass roots movements before they can begin.


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> un.org/en/development/desa/policy/untaskteam_undf/HLP P2015 Report.pdf
> 
> I'm sure there is another one as well.
> 
> :




It's 81 pages Mo! Does he say somewhere in there that he believes in human induced climate change?


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> It's 81 pages Mo! Does he say somewhere in there that he believes in human induced climate change?



He took part in it. Obviously that report must be part of his ethos. Or perhaps he just needed the money? 

He just posted this on his Twitter feed:

"This is very much worth paying attention to".
https://quillette.com/2019/02/27/why-renewables-cant-save-the-planet/

He seems pro nuke not fossil fuel. 

If you trawl his Twitter you would probably find an answer.

This was in the comments and not a post of peterson:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...hey-produce-so-much-toxic-waste/#2ee85b8121cc

Something I didn't consider before but the amount of waste is staggering. Time to look at how to recycle these things and make some $.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Doing nothing guarantees the Earth becomes an acidic fireball. Trying at least gives us a chance.
> Then there's the question of motive. Did Peterson just publicly doubt the CC data just to appease his market?



He is advocating that we need to raise people out of poverty quickly as the data shows they start caring about the environment at a certain level.
You also produce more people with the smarts to tackle the problem.

Thats the jist of his comments. So it's not "do nothing" just another avenue. You would expect that type of social method from a shrink as well.


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> He is advocating that we need to raise people out of poverty quickly as the data shows they start caring about the environment at a certain level.
> You also produce more people with the smarts to tackle the problem.
> 
> Thats the jist of his comments. So it's not "do nothing" just another avenue. You would expect that type of social method from a shrink as well.




Yes, I saw that vid. Seems absurd. By the time we raise everyone out of poverty we'll have invented time travel etc. By that time Earth will be an acidic fireball.
Like he was just ducking and weaving.


----------



## kahuna1 (1 March 2019)

Peterson is again on Fox news, being waved as their ANTI PC boy .... Brownshirt ... all for BLACK HISTORY MONTH ....

I do love one person, FOX thing ... not person going there are no blacks that even have grandparents who were slaves. Its denied ... DENIED their is any racism and YEP Peterson ... the plonker and his views, maybe he should just admit he is homophobic whilst being a secret gay and of course a KKK card carrying member who can see injustice in the USSR but ignores it in his backyard.

OH I love FOX


There is a better one .... the guy Trump put in to protect rights of minorities .... in charge of Treasury Civil rights program .... in charge of the money ...



HE would make Peterson proud !! White ... ignorant, intolerant and racist, sexist  and all in a climate denying package.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Peterson is again on Fox news, being waved as their ANTI PC boy .... Brownshirt ... all for BLACK HISTORY MONTH ....
> 
> I do love one person, FOX thing ... not person going there are no blacks that even have grandparents who were slaves. Its denied ... DENIED their is any racism and YEP Peterson ... the plonker and his views, maybe he should just admit he is homophobic whilst being a secret gay and of course a KKK card carrying member who can see injustice in the USSR but ignores it in his backyard.
> 
> ...




From the alt right blog:



> It's a nice feeling to know the exact job where your psyops controllers were recruited. Is anybody surprised that Peterson's meteoric rise – which followed one of the most contrived and safe "controversies" I've ever seen – has met only (((token resistance)))? Remember that time Google suspended all his ****. . . and then gave it back with an "oops"? Or how Based Professor Jewhusband shits himself when a WN shows up to chat onstage next to him? Or the way he's corralled the lost young man demographic and turned them into Rick and Morty-tier cultists by making them feel smart? It's okay, Jordan. We know you've been a good goy running ops for those millions. You're not the first. Just know that the losers you've siphoned off are all shitty soldiers, and that you've only made us stronger by separating the chaff. Hope you like disaster movies.




You have a friend in the extreme right!

Funny how the attacks are mirrored either side.


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> He probably needs to shut his mouth on certain serious topics like Climate Change as all the right-wing nutjob zealots hang off his every word.
> Cue the right wing nutjob zealots



You rang?

Actually his position, if you listen properly, is not one of denial.

It is actually a comment about the politicisation of climate science and separating the politicization from the actual real science. Secondly it is about the pragmatic realities of what can and should or should not be done about it.

Therefore zealots from both the extreme lwft and extreme right will not like his viewpoint as it is not denial, nor is it outright alarmism; it agrees with neither.


----------



## kahuna1 (1 March 2019)

oooh I missed the last part ... NO hate crimes ....
FOX like Peterson, like Trump, is missing as humans parts that make us human, compassion, empathy, remorse and conscience.

Two more goodies MR Peterson helped create  and his views ..



NO NO ... no hate crimes, it took Trump over a week to condemn the driver, he called it good people on BOTH sides, this was when  when a white supremacist drove a vehicle into a crowd killing one, injuring 20, It took a week for Trump to say anything .... the crowd protesting white KKK members in full display.

Anyhow, Mr Peterson world ... so removed from our own. SO REMOVED !! yesterday in rural town, a dark skinned man, poor English, asked me for directions. I could not help. He was likely from India or Pakistan or Afghanistan. The next two people, BOTH ... stopped ... BOTH ... and one could not help the other could and did so. NO fuss no muss .... I do love Australia that much I now think  idiots like Peterson deserve egging when they come here !! 

Here is MR Peterson and his NON PC world ....

Hate groups reach all time record .... JUST to show how full of poo poo Fox Nazis are.


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

So Fox holds Peterson up as an all knowing God of intellectual greatness - promoting Peterson (and thereby his Books and Tours etc). Peterson promotes right wing views. Peterson says he's skeptcal of CC data but won't say he believes in CC.
Join the dots. He's playing to his audience somewhat. He won't bite the hand that feeds him (Fox and the Right).


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> So Fox holds Peterson up as an all knowing God of intellectual greatness - promoting Peterson (and thereby his Books and Tours etc). Peterson promotes right wing views. Peterson says he's skeptcal of CC data but won't say he believes in CC.
> Join the dots. He's playing to his audience somewhat. He won't bite the hand that feeds him (Fox and the Right).



Oh boy 

There is nothing right wing about JP, unless your view is from left if Pol Pot... and regarding cc data,  one could not regard him as anything more than trying to be object.  He may be right or he may be wrong on this... or at some point in between. 

JP being objective as such,  stating a "belief" in cc is antiscience and subjective. You are asking him for nothing less than becoming a member of your religion, Bruce.

Analysing data is not a matter of belief, it is a matter of empirical evidence.

As such,  he is right not to ascribe "belief" in cc.


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Oh boy
> 
> There is nothing right wing about JP, unless your view is from left if Pol Pot... and regarding cc data,  one could not regard him as anything more than trying to be object.  He may be right or he may be wrong on this... or at some point in between.
> 
> ...




Mate, when asked if he believes in CC he says he is skeptical about some of the data. Every field of knowledge probably has some data which can be disputed. He then starts banging on about how people in poverty don't care about CC due to their immediate dire situation. He totally avoids the question. He doesn't want to come out and say he knows CC is real, because that would alienate his market and promoters (Fox and the Right). He's whispering sweet nothings in your ear.


----------



## Ann (1 March 2019)

dutchie said:


> 1. Africa - clean up your room!
> 2. The Middle East - clean up your room!
> 3. Islam - clean up your room!
> 4. Europe - stop letting 1., 2. and 3. mess up your room!
> 5. The West (including Australia) - stop letting 1., 2. and 3. mess up your room!




I think you missed his point dutchie, the list should read...

1. dutchie - clean up your room, then Africa etc...

Or in my case ...

1. Ann - clean up your room.

He is saying if you clean up your own part of the world, starting with your room, your house, your garden, your street, your suburb, your city, your county then the world will follow.

But unless your own life, health and home is in order first then there is no point expecting anything more from the world. The world will only ever be as good as you are. Are you the best you can be? I know I can improve myself and my world. I will give it a go, let's see what happens.



Tisme said:


> Jordan is popular because he speaks with common sense, not political ideology and is far from being an idealogue




Thank you very much for starting this thread Tisme. I knew nothing of him. I have heard it all before but he says it so well, it all bears repeating!


----------



## Junior (1 March 2019)

Arguing about which camp he is in regarding CC, is really missing the point, or indeed enhancing the point he is making.....it should be about the evidence, the science and the facts, not ideology.


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Mate, when asked if he believes in CC he says he is skeptical about some of the data. Every field of knowledge probably has some data which can be disputed. He then starts banging on about how people in poverty don't care about CC due to their immediate dire situation. He totally avoids the question. He doesn't want to come out and say he knows CC is real, because that would alienate his market and promoters (Fox and the Right). He's whispering sweet nothings in your ear.



You are tilting at windmills bro. (and every implication contained therein is intentional)


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> You are tilting at windmills bro. (and every implication contained therein is intentional)




Lol. If you can't dazzle em with brilliance, baffle em with bull$hit hey Wayne!


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

Junior said:


> Arguing about which camp he is in regarding CC, is really missing the point, or indeed enhancing the point he is making.....it should be about the evidence, the science and the facts, not ideology.




He knows CC is happening. He talks about it without explicitly saying it.
He's playing to his market and promoters.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> He knows CC is happening. He talks about it without explicitly saying it.
> He's playing to his market and promoters.



Why does he have to stand anywhere on cc?


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> Why does he have to stand anywhere on cc?




He was asked a question and he danced better than Ali. He's somewhat of a stooge to vested interests.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> He was asked a question and he danced better than Ali. He's somewhat of a stooge to vested interests.



Beforehand you guys were saying he shouldn't have a view as he wasn't qualified.

 He gave an opinion on his thoughts.
He is paid to give an opinion. So out to make a buck. Good luck to him. 


For me personally, some things he seems credible on and others not so much. I never really gave much more thought to the matter, until I noticed the online rage against him. 
Funny stuff....


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> Beforehand you guys were saying he shouldn't have a view as he wasn't qualified.
> 
> He gave an opinion on his thoughts.
> He is paid to give an opinion. So out to make a buck. Good luck to him.
> ...




Yep I agree. I'm just saying he's knows which side his Bread is buttered on.


----------



## kahuna1 (1 March 2019)

Hi Anne,

Yep that video and its goals, are good. The rest of the baggage and YES I have cleaned my room, so I take my cleaning the world, and when I see rubbish I take the time to do something.

Also, *thanks to all those on this thread*, for making me think, examine my values and views, thanks for your responses and the learning process has been brilliant and most appreciated. Whist most will not agree with my view of the evil message that blissfully this plonker pushes, so be it. Such is life and opinion. We all have one, we all have the ability to change and do something which is either good or NOT good. This person, conflicts with my own view of life, even my very core on compassion and empathy on so many levels that, I sadly cannot and will not shut up as you saw.

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Yep I agree. I'm just saying he's knows which side his Bread is buttered on.



The side of reason?


----------



## Junior (1 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Yep that video and its goals, are good. The rest of the baggage and YES I have cleaned my room, so I take my cleaning the world, and when I see rubbish I take the time to do something.
> 
> ...




Whilst we can say and express our opinions, without being censored or shut down entirely, we are still winning.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2019)

Ann said:


> I think you missed his point dutchie, the list should read...
> 
> 1. dutchie - clean up your room, then Africa etc...




Your absolutely right. I have not cleaned up my room, in fact it is quite messy.
It will be a while before I can help change the world because I am a procrastinator as well.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2019)

Junior said:


> Whilst we can say and express our opinions, without being censored or shut down entirely, we are still winning.



Make the most of it while you can.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2019)

1984 – thoughtcrime  (the criminal act of holding unspoken beliefs or doubts that oppose or question Ingsoc )


2019 – denier ( you do not belief what I belief therefore you are a plonker)


----------



## Macquack (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Mate, when asked if he believes in CC he says he is skeptical about some of the data. Every field of knowledge probably has some data which can be disputed. He then starts banging on about how people in poverty don't care about CC due to their immediate dire situation. He totally avoids the question. He doesn't want to come out and say he knows CC is real, because that would alienate his market and promoters (Fox and the Right). He's whispering sweet nothings in your ear.



On QandA, Peterson similarly dodged the question on whether he believes in God. He said something like he lives his life and acts as if there is a God, without any commitment either way. He knows that if he admits he is an atheist or nearly as evil, an agnostic, his game may be up.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> On QandA, Peterson similarly dodged the question on whether he believes in God. He said something like he lives his life and acts as if there is a God, without any commitment either way. He knows that if he admits he is an atheist or nearly as evil, an agnostic, his game may be up.



So what you are saying is:  he is very smart ?


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

dutchie said:


> So what you are saying is:  he is very smart ?




Bit deceitful, playing to the right wing nutjob zealots, you know the type


----------



## Macquack (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Bit deceitful, playing to the right wing nutjob zealots, you know the type



I was thinking his biggest market potential is probably in the Bible Belt.


----------



## Macquack (1 March 2019)

dutchie said:


> So what you are saying is:  he is very smart ?



Yes, Peterson is a very smart liar.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2019)

Smarter than anyone on this forum, especially the ones who criticise him.


----------



## kahuna1 (1 March 2019)

On the CC ... Climate change issue,
Just to chime in, as someone who, well .... is involved and has been for some time, I do know his beliefs and he follows and quotes someone as I said, LOMBARD I think his name was that is a political science major who now calls himself something else, Peterson and others I suspect follow similar conspiracy crap that deniers of moon landings do.

Since 1978, now over 40 years, the most comprehensive measure on temperature has come from satellites and THEY as I said measure 500,000 places each day and every 30 or so minutes, so disputing their findings is, well absurd. Sure you may try to, but your stupid to do so.

Today, funnily enough, one of the issues I talked about, that Peterson dismissed and its associated with ACIDIFICATION and more to the methane side of it, today a report just came out and massive increases post 2010 till 2017/18 and the findings, actually make any and all PARIS agreements and limiting 1.5 degrees which always was a joke by 2100, even 3 now is out the window and after reading this paper, just published, I sadly am with most other fruitcakes up near a 10 degree impact by 2100. I would post the link but this guy is fruity, brilliant, but fruity to say the least. The paper however is not. Its a chilling paper and because one specialist, say in atmosphere does not speak to another like my ice guy at Cambridge and the other one at Oxford, the reason for the CH4 rise off the charts and at ARCTIC regions is as yet a mystery. 

They do however as the fruity guy explained, issue a massive warning on it, hoping its not man made, or a feedback loop. Basically the CH4 levels as one goes further North, go off the scale by 100% rises above the average. Sadly even my best case of 10% Arctic permafrost melt and release by 2100 and hoping its not 20% because that is bad, well .... its bad. Shocking in fact.

Meanwhile MR plonker will sell his wares, Mr Trump has a hunch and sadly by 2100, because to build an accurate predictive model, the MORE ACCURATE input you have and without BS or missing pieces, its easy for me to answer why CH4 levels at the South pole are 100 PPM less than those at the NORTH POLE and where the increase in CH4 or Methane is coming from is sadly easy. In fact the 8 measuring stations in the North are well North of the fracking stuff going on so, despite hoping its not the case, it would appear just by the numbers, ignoring all else, Houston we have a problem.

Paris agreement is a joke. I suppose planting a billion trees is good, but a BB gun at 37.3 billion tones of which Australia owns 500,000 of that. So a hectare of trees absorbs 4 tons per year, but after fully grown it eventually goes into a  cycle, and the CO2 capture stops. But leaving that aside, 2000 trees per Hectare as our fearless leader PM willy wonker is planting a billion trees so ... hmm 500,000 hectares and since its likely to already have CO2 absorbing stuff on it I would be fair in halving the numbers, BUT I SHALL NOT .... thats 5000 sq KM of planting ... but the numbers !! Ohh 4 tons per 5oo k so 2 million OUT OF 500 million we emit each year .... about 1% and its STOPS after 40 years !! So we still leave 99% not captured for 40 years. Problem solved.

Bravo ... no problemo at all Mr Plonker. CO2 is good as you said !! Pity ...   

There are of course things to HOPE about, but it would first be productive for people in different fields to be speaking to each other, then again, its not a problem ... according to some. Hope is not going to cost anything we will notice, less than 1% of GDP diverted from supporting crap, not so much in Australia but the USA more so and getting something that removes CO2 at 500 times the rate and then do 5,000 sq KM at 500 if not 1000 the rate and move past this issue. Yes before you ask, there are things more efficient than trees !! Sadly by the time they get there, likely post 2050 and the first mass fail of crops globally and 100 million or so starving, if not 500 million, even that may not change things. 

Must go put on my lipstick to make myself available for Mr PEterson ... even though I am male, I do know having watched American Beauty his real feelings on gender and sexuality.


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2019)

It's difficult to take such emotive politicised arguments seriously


----------



## Darc Knight (1 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> On the CC ... Climate change issue,
> Just to chime in, as someone who, well .... is involved and has been for some time, I do know his beliefs and he follows and quotes someone as I said, LOMBARD I think his name was that is a political science major who now calls himself something else, Peterson and others I suspect follow similar conspiracy crap that deniers of moon landings do.
> 
> Since 1978, now over 40 years, the most comprehensive measure on temperature has come from satellites and THEY as I said measure 500,000 places each day and every 30 or so minutes, so disputing their findings is, well absurd. Sure you may try to, but your stupid to do so.
> ...




@explod @basilio @rederob 

Kahuna, thanks for the update. Are you suggesting that the Permafrost is realising Methane and the feedback loop has begun?


----------



## cynic (1 March 2019)

Since we're no longer on topic, I think now would be an opportune time for a brief musical interlude.


----------



## kahuna1 (1 March 2019)

One of Peterson's main ways of attracting new disciples, is in one sentence denying climate change, then saying he has no opinion on it.

Sorry if you missed that, but its what annoyed me about him, along with his Homophobic ideals and telling women because they wear makeup they are asking for it, His own words.

Maybe take your interlude and the rest I might say would be ... not PC ... no love the ignore button ... one can resist the urge. Just ignore and I will get back to you .. like the joke how to keep an idiot in suspense ... then block them or in this case put them on ignore. I cant seem to get Peterson off U tube suggestions .... much like FOX news ... wish they had an ignore that worked.


----------



## cynic (1 March 2019)

> ... then block them or in this case put them on ignore. I cant seem to get Peterson off U tube suggestions .... much like FOX news ... wish they had an ignore that worked.




There are those that do, and those that do not, appreciate...

Anyhow the question of how one might effectively ignore, is best left to be answered by those with expertise in the art of ignorance.


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> On QandA, Peterson similarly dodged the question on whether he believes in God. He said something like he lives his life and acts as if there is a God, without any commitment either way. He knows that if he admits he is an atheist or nearly as evil, an agnostic, his game may be up.



If you were actually listening to him, there is not an once of doubt he believe in God.i am atheist and do not see anything wrong with that.
I am old school, i can tolerate different views


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2019)

And about GW, there was not a single mention in his talk in Brisbane.
People were there to listen to him, and understand how they can better themselves and so the world.
The world will not be saved by the people who shoot denier to anyone reveling data not matching tgeir view of the world
Last year china increased c02 emissions by 4 pc, india by 6pc.china alone produce more than europe and usa combined
But it is the right, the deniers and JP who are to blame.take a cold shower while you can, the water is going to warm....and the more money we put closing coal power stations too early is the less money spent on mitigating the coming disaster
So in Australia, the shower will run dry while China will just ramp up theAC
Thanks a lot to the  facts deniers...


----------



## explod (1 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> @explod @basilio @rederob
> 
> Kahuna, thanks for the update. Are you suggesting that the Permafrost is realising Methane and the feedback loop has begun?



The methane has been escaping since the melt of permafrost began and is now contributing many times more pollution than all our transport and industry combined.

It's all over, just have a good time with what we have left.


----------



## cynic (1 March 2019)

So it would seem that some are saying, there's nothing for it but to await the oncoming...


----------



## qldfrog (2 March 2019)

We are going out of this thread scope.
apologies as i contributed.
JP look at facts,all of them and is using good common sense and logic 
And that does not go well with the ideology first proponents
I think that summarise it all


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> It's difficult to take such emotive politicised arguments seriously



As it is to take a comment which completely ignores the information underlying the post.
Some time ago I watched Peterson's response to a question on climate change.  It was clear he did not know what he was talking about, but he carried on nevertheless.  
Peterson cleverly avoids some big picture issues by deceptively creating straw men in elaborative answers to questions.  Millions continue to be fooled by him.


----------



## wayneL (2 March 2019)

Whst our lefties fail to see here is that JP is here to flog his book. It is a commercial venture, yet our cutural Marxists and alarmists are expecting him to minister to their particular religion, or declare himself enemy combatent, whether that be Christianty,  Atheism, Outraged Intersectional Postmodernism, or whatever. 

He wants to make you think and sell books, not join your damned sect, and he's doing pretty doggone good at it.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> my comments in *blue*



And about GW, there was not a single mention in his talk in Brisbane.
People were there to listen to him, and understand how they can better themselves and so the world.
The world will not be saved by the people who shoot denier to anyone reveling data not matching tgeir view of the world *That is not a logical argument.*
Last year china increased c02 emissions by 4 pc, india by 6pc.china alone produce more than europe and usa combined  *And many smaller countries were developing their economies and also significantly added CO2 to the planet.  However, you get top marks for failing to tell readers that on a per capita basis the USA continues to spew out more CO2 than India or China.*

*




*
But it is the right, the deniers and JP who are to blame.  *"blame?" - for what?  *take a cold shower while you can, the water is going to warm....and the more money we put closing coal power stations too early *commercial decisions of operators are involved - why charge customers more for energy when a cheaper source can be brought online? *is the less money spent on mitigating the coming disaster *how exactly does that make sense?  First, the energy operators closing coal-fired plants are switching to cheaper renewables.  Secondly, where is this "less money"?*
So in Australia, the shower will run dry while China will just ramp up theAC  *No doubt many in China will continue to strive for a standard of living equal to ours.  China's investment in renewable energy is unrivalled, accounting for nearly half of global contributions.  Australia could  learn a lot from China about renewables policy.*
Thanks a lot to the  facts deniers... *Which facts?  *


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Whst our lefties fail to see here is that JP is here to flog his book. It is a commercial venture, yet our cutural Marxists and alarmists are expecting him to minister to their particular religion, or declare himself enemy combatent, whether that be Christianty,  Atheism, Outraged Intersectional Postmodernism, or whatever.
> 
> He wants to make you think and sell books, not join your damned sect, and he's doing pretty doggone good at it.



Bunkum.
It's irrelevant to science what JP thinks about global climate.  Some people might care - his Patreon account is testimony.  However, he has not yet indicated he knows much about the topic so it's best he sticks to psychology.
Not sure how your introduction of ideologies into science subject matter is sensible.


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> And about GW, there was not a single mention in his talk in Brisbane.
> People were there to listen to him, and understand how they can better themselves and so the world.
> The world will not be saved by the people who shoot denier to anyone reveling data not matching tgeir view of the world *That is not a logical argument.*
> Last year china increased c02 emissions by 4 pc, india by 6pc.china alone produce more than europe and usa combined  *And many smaller countries were developing their economies and also significantly added CO2 to the planet.  However, you get top marks for failing to tell readers that on a per capita basis the USA continues to spew out more CO2 than India or China.*
> ...




This is so seriously off topic Rob. There are plenty of more appropriate threads to add this sort of stuff to.

I watched Q+A yesterday and was taken with the calm courtesy everyone showed to each other.
I then went on to watch a few more hours of Peterson's videos. No doubt he is making money but more importantly he is helping people pull their lives together, giving them confidence that the future can be a better place for them. This is the thing which seems to touch Peterson the most, being able to help people improve their lives. This is probably what is the main appeal of the man and his message. Make the world a better place one step at a time, starting with sorting your immediate environment and relationships and move on to your immediate community. He is saying this sort of behaviour will flow through to the world. As above, so below.  It is a very positive message. I think a positive message empowers people, a negative frightening message stultifies people.


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> Some people might care - his Patreon account is testimony.



No longer with Patreon...


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

Ann said:


> This is so seriously off topic Rob. There are plenty of more appropriate threads to add this sort of stuff to.
> 
> I watched Q+A yesterday and was taken with the calm courtesy everyone showed to each other.
> I then went on to watch a few more hours of Peterson's videos. No doubt he is making money but more importantly he is helping people pull their lives together, giving them confidence that the future can be a better place for them. This is the thing which seems to touch Peterson the most, being able to help people improve their lives. This is probably what is the main appeal of the man and his message. Make the world a better place one step at a time, starting with sorting your immediate environment and relationships and move on to your immediate community. He is saying this sort of behaviour will flow through to the world. As above, so below.  It is a very positive message. I think a positive message empowers people, a negative frightening message stultifies people.



I addressed qldfrog's comments about Peterson and AGW.  Given this is about Peterson, not sure your point is valid.
There was nothing factual or sensible in qldfrog's post apart from the fact Peterson spoke at Brisbane .


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> Peterson is not good with the picture. He is at his best with psychology.
> Of you ascribe to Peterson's teachings and you want to do your bit to make the world a better place, adding "likes" to posts which are nonsensical is not a good starting point.




You are being critical of me 'liking' posts which resonated with me?? My god!  I thought you only abused me and name called me when I spoke. Now you are monitoring my likes!


----------



## wayneL (2 March 2019)

Rederob seems to have appointed himself final arbiter of valid points of discussion and opinion, @Ann.

A bit of a scarcely amusing sideshow here.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Rederob seems to have appointed himself final arbiter of valid points of discussion and opinion, @Ann.
> 
> A bit of a scarcely amusing sideshow here.



If the points were valid, then show that to be so.
You posts to date don't suggest you are good at that.


----------



## wayneL (2 March 2019)

Can't help you, Red. Manspainin' the obvious to you isn't high on my list of priorities.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Can't help you, Red. Manspainin' the obvious to you isn't high on my list of priorities.



Your comments which remain unsupported are at issue here.
If you want to interject, at least try to help yourself with something useful.
My response to qldfrog detailed where I considered his points were not sound.


----------



## Darc Knight (2 March 2019)

Stick to providing the Comedy Wayne


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Rederob seems to have appointed himself final arbiter of valid points of discussion and opinion, @Ann.
> 
> A bit of a scarcely amusing sideshow here.




This is the problem as I see it Wayne, reasonable people can have reasonable discussions with each other about a multitude of diverse subjects and learn from the discourse. Then there are those who have been indoctrinated into a belief system and any argument which diverges from their believe system must be derided by any means. It creates division and tension instead of unity and growth.
A good society gives each other respect and the right of comment without fear of name calling or derision.  That is what I saw on Q+A.  That is what Joe asks for on ASF. I name called someone here once and for that I will always be eternally ashamed. (Too much red wine, not an excuse.)


----------



## kahuna1 (2 March 2019)

Ann, and others,

with utmost respect, it is on topic. Peterson, is NOT to blame, of course, not. He is however the vocal excuse used by some of the right wing parties for their racist, sexist, hate or climate denying people.

I have been trying to keep it about JP and one of his eye rolls about climate change and dismissive totally of any and all issues is the point, WHY we are talking about Climate on this thread, WHY it appears on the face of it NOT about JP, but it is. JP clearly lied about his experience with CC and working for the UN. He was in clinical practice till 2018 seeing 20 patients a week whilst a full time professor and he has NO scientific qualifications AT all. NO scientific papers, NO experience in the area, and NO background.

HE quotes as his source of informati0n, ANOTHER bloody bookseller, Lombard, who has a degree in political science. NO scientific qualifications, no published papers, NO background and NO experience in relevant fields.

I took exception to Jordan Peterson well prior to actually taking the time to listen closely to his drivel.
A well founded question about ocean acidification, a well known simple chemical reaction and one that has seen total acid levels rise 50% post 1900 and post 1980 at a faster rate, his response was NO ... one word ... NO he is not worried.

His words, next were I have NO view on climate change, then ... dismisses all of it. Rolls his eyes about climate temperature change and questions it despite satellites for 40 years post 1978 measuring it with accuracy beyond any question, NO .... then he goes on and on. His view about renewable s is belied by some EU nations drawing 50% ... YES 50% of their total power used from green power, HE uses a throw away line about ... it costing MORE CO2 than it saves, an absurd ... totally absurd call. What the hell is he saying that coal fired power stations operate whilst the sun is OUT or the wind is blowing ?

Australia now has 2 million HOMES with solar on their roof. Why the bloody hell would you put it there, now the subsidies of old are gone to a great extent ? People swallow this turkeys stuff, and more are influenced by it being repeated by stations like FOX and others. The simple question one could ask 2 million households with solar on their roof is about their power bill. ONE simple question to illustrate how ABSURD and actually damaging people like Peterson are. *The simple question is, does your power bill go DOWN or up with a 4k solar array on your roof ?     
*
Short and to the point. *Peterson his response was GOOD luck with renewable s* and his throw away whilst claiming not to have a view is that, it cost MORE Co2.

the answer is of course DOWN ... in power bills. DOWN a lot. The next logical question is WHY would your power bill go DOWN ... if it was NOT stopping a coal fired or carbon based say gas fired power station from being turned ON ? Idiotically simple but in this ... a person so sick, so deranged metally seamlessly sticks two things together and hey presto they have told you the biggest total heap of bull dust, and its swallowed and some person is paying to listen to drivel !! DRIVEL so simple to see past, that it hurts.

This is the trick of the truly mentally disturbed and here we have a shrink and thats all this guy is, using a psychopath or sociopaths techniques. Hence after listening to other views, its clear, ALL is not well with this person.

Peterson I would agree is NOT the only person or main cause, he is just santas helper along the way on this topic. OOHH I believe or have no view whilst I shred any person who does have a scientifically backed one.

Outside this, his other views are so DUK YOU to to everyone that I found myself looking at women and as I walked down the street all of them had some form of makeup on, and in Petersons own words they all WANTED me, wanted sex with me and thats why they wore it. Such a distasteful abuse of 50% of humanity. Then again, we have a president leading us, via remote, who thinks its ok to have 15 women with sexual complaints against them, to pay some off to silence them during the election and here we have the champion of the DUK you movement, Jordan Peterson who admits he has to turn off 80% of his brain when a woman is there because he is worried he may say the wrong thing.

What a winner this DUK You PETERSON  movement is .... yes girls you all want me. NOT.
One either puts up, shuts up, or says or does something, as I said. In this case, humanity would be far better served if this person was not promoting hate, not denying science and not debasing half the population.

All just to sell books. How pathetic. Ann, with respect, it is NOT about beliefs, it is about what separates us as being human, from NOT being Human. At times we, mostly males go back to violent states and murder, kill and become base animals, not killing for food, but for beliefs. When someone is trying to blurr the lines of compassion, empathy, kindness and replace it with their view its ok to come out and blurt what someone different to you is annoying you for their sexual preference, or color of their skin, or gender ... or what they wear, its time to go get ducked and do so with peaceful argument and if needed protest and vocal expressions of NO. Each to their own, except where it threatens the very fabric of your existence and thats not Peterson alone, he is just a small chink in the bigger picture of the world as we have it in 2019. 

How utterly pathetic this man is. Sorry he does not qualify for being human due to missing parts, so this thing is.


----------



## wayneL (2 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Stick to providing the Comedy Wayne



I realise that is the extent of your level of understanding Bruce,  so will do my best for you.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

Ann said:


> ... reasonable people can have reasonable discussions with each other about a multitude of diverse subjects and learn from the discourse. Then there are those who have been indoctrinated into a belief system and any argument which diverges from their believe system must be derided by any means. It creates division and tension instead of unity and growth.



Why not deal with the facts instead of inventing things?
What belief systems are you talking about?
Maybe if you and others here stopped using labels on everyone and dealt with the substance of their claims you might get somewhere.


----------



## Darc Knight (2 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> I realise that is the extent of your level of understanding Bruce,  so will do my best for you.




Wayne, intelligent respectful debate isn't your forte, but comedy might be.
You don't change the performance Wayne, just the audience


----------



## wayneL (2 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Wayne, intelligent respectful debate isn't your forte, but comedy might be.
> You don't change the performance Wayne, just the audience



Interesting comment from one whose opening gambit is always an insult.

If you want intelligent respectful debate,  try... intelligent respectful debate ?

Just a thought bro.


----------



## Darc Knight (2 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Interesting comment from one whose opening gambit is always an insult.
> 
> If you want intelligent respectful debate,  try... intelligent respectful debate ?
> 
> Just a thought bro.




Bro. Got a mirror, need one!


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> Some time ago I watched Peterson's response to a question on climate change.  It was clear he did not know what he was talking about, but he carried on nevertheless.
> Peterson cleverly avoids some big picture issues by deceptively creating straw men in elaborative answers to questions.  Millions continue to be fooled by him.



Which videos?
Was it presented as opinion or fact? 

What were the question posed to him? 
Hostile environment?

How much detail can you go into topics at timed events or before you bore the sht out of people?

Realistically why do you think he gets asked these questions out of his field of experience? 

It's like me going to a share market seminar and asking the guys opinion on climate change. And hey the guy might have some limited experience. But will no doubt skip around it to the levels of his knowledge. 

The discussion with kahuna1 above we touched on JP questioning the climate change models. And he was taking offense to that. 
Ok
Which climate models, from what time period, written by who?
There is this all encompassing group think, where if anyone questions anything publicly they then get howled down. In this case we picture he is calling into question abc model when he might be talking xyz. Its similar to his breakout video, when the reporter kept trying to load him up and put words in his mouth.

With JP, I have never seen someone so scrutinized in an effort to trip him up. And thats all it is. Its the latest take down.
Two videos of him talking climate change. And a couple of posts so far. And here we are. Dissecting his waffling at a mum and dads / students seminar, or fluff interview. I'm finding it hard to believe that he is anti climate change. 

And are people saying "Jordan Peterson is a sham with no value" ?
Because clearly that isn't true. He has helped a huge number of people. Theres something a bit deeper going on.

I've been looking at a lot of posts with the JP rage, this is a fairly recent phenomenon. Interesting trend.
I find the reactions to Jordan Peterson more interesting than the man himself.


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> Why not deal with the facts instead of inventing things?
> What belief systems are you talking about?
> Maybe if you and others here stopped using labels on everyone and dealt with the substance of their claims you might get somewhere.




This sounds more like a Troll comment than an intelligent point for further discussion Rob. Forgive me if I don't pursue this level of comment.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> my comments are in *blue*



Which videos? *ONE that I watched.*
Was it presented as opinion or fact? *The video exists - that's a fact.*
What were the question posed to him?  *He was asked about climate change.*
Hostile environment? *Irrelevant*
How much detail can you go into topics at timed events or before you bore the sht out of people? *???*
Realistically why do you think he gets asked these questions out of his field of experience?  *Probably because a lot of people regard climate change as a very important issue. Peterson's opinions affect some people.*
It's like me going to a share market seminar and asking the guys opinion on climate change. And hey the guy might have some limited experience. But will no doubt skip around it to the levels of his knowledge.  *Well, the very issue of climate change is affecting how companies do business nowadays.  For people in the industry to be unaware would be deficient.*
The discussion with kahuna1 above we touched on JP questioning the climate change models. And he was taking offense to that.  Ok  Which climate models, from what time period, written by who?  *Models have advanced considerably and they nowadays use "ensembles" to determine future likelihoods.  Ensembles give different results depending on the underlying scenarios.*
There is this all encompassing group think, where if anyone questions anything publicly they then get howled down.   *I keep hearing that, but seldom see it.  *In this case we picture he is calling into question abc model when he might be talking xyz. Its similar to his breakout video, when the reporter kept trying to load him up and put words in his mouth.  *???*
With JP, I have never seen someone so scrutinized in an effort to trip him up. And thats all it is. Its the latest take down.  *Not from what I have seen, but then I have only watched a small portion of what's out there.*
Two videos of him talking climate change. And a couple of posts so far. And here we are. Dissecting his waffling at a mum and dads / students seminar, or fluff interview. I'm finding it hard to believe that he is anti climate change.  *He might not be!  I really have no care.  But when he talks about it and gets it wrong, I might just comment to that effect.*
And are people saying "Jordan Peterson is a sham with no value" ?  *Oh, really?  *
Because clearly that isn't true. He has helped a huge number of people. Theres something a bit deeper going on.  *What is that?*
I've been looking at a lot of posts with the JP rage, this is a fairly recent phenomenon. Interesting trend.
I find the reactions to Jordan Peterson more interesting than the man himself.  *What is "JP rage"?  In this accessible universe of other's ideas, Peterson gets to be placed ahead of many others.  I like much of what he says and he is very interesting to listen to.  *


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

Ann said:


> This sounds more like a Troll comment than an intelligent point for further discussion Rob. Forgive me if I don't pursue this level of comment.



Actually Ann you are doing exactly what I suggested should *not *be done.  That is, you need to deal with the *substance within comments *which, in this specific case, related to claims you made.
For example, exactly what are the "*belief systems*" you mentioned?


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Australia now has 2 million HOMES with solar on their roof. Why the bloody hell would you put it there, now the subsidies of old are gone to a great extent ? People swallow this turkeys stuff, and more are influenced by it being repeated by stations like FOX and others. The simple question one could ask 2 million households with solar on their roof is about their power bill. ONE simple question to illustrate how ABSURD and actually damaging people like Peterson are. *The simple question is, does your power bill go DOWN or up with a 4k solar array on your roof ?
> *



Right off topic.
I'm actually really interested on the numbers on solar. As I want to install

2kw system 
Lets say we average out every day is sunny and we get the average of 5 hours of effective usage.  Thats about 76 full days of usage and 5ish full years over 25 years. Not taking into account clouds or worn panels. And its probably over shooting by a lot.
Here is where I need help with the figures:

5 years × 365 gives us 1825 days
Times those 1825 days by 2000 watts or just 2 for kilowatts 
= 3650 kilowatts x that by .26 cents a kilowatt.

 = $949 over effective life assume you use electricity during the day.

Am I really stuffing up somewhere here?
Someone better at numbers can chime in. Or that actually has solar?


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> *What is "JP rage"?  In this accessible universe of other's ideas, Peterson gets to be placed ahead of many others.  I like much of what he says and he is very interesting to listen to.  *



Lets leave the rest of the post at that for the moment. Way too open ended. 

In small amounts /or topics of interest  I like to listen to him. I can find certain areas extremely dull. Probably lack of interest in the topic. I enjoy actually events he is in discussion with others that can legitimately hold there own.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> Right off topic.
> I'm actually really interested on the numbers on solar. As I want to install
> 
> 2kw system
> ...



By way of comparison, we have 5.4KW on the roof and generate about 5Kw annually.  Last week AGL put $394 into our bank account for the lat 3 month's feed in.  Our $10K investment almost 9 years ago gives us an annual return of about 8% over and above the free electricity (which happened after a payback period of 4 years).


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> Actually Ann you are doing exactly what I suggested should *not *be done.  That is, you need to deal with the *substance within comments *which, in this specific case, related to claims you made.
> For example, exactly what are the "*belief systems*" you mentioned?




There was no substance within your comment which could be expanded into a fruitful or interesting area for comment related to the thread. If you would be interested in discussing belief systems it should be done on another thread. I find it a real pity people try to derail valuable threads with off-topic discussions. It spoils a thread and a forum and Joe works too hard and his manner is so respectful I think we should try to emulate him, if in doubt think how Joe would behave.


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> Right off topic.
> I'm actually really interested on the numbers on solar. As I want to install
> 
> 2kw system
> ...



No wait it should be hours not days


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> By way of comparison, we have 5.4KW on the roof and generate about 5Kw annually.  Last week AGL put $394 into our bank account for the lat 3 month's feed in.  Our $10K investment almost 9 years ago gives us an annual return of about 8% over and above the free electricity (which happened after a payback period of 4 years).



Yeah I should have done that over 24 hours of the days i quoted


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> By way of comparison, we have 5.4KW on the roof and generate about 5Kw annually.  Last week AGL put $394 into our bank account for the lat 3 month's feed in.  Our $10K investment almost 9 years ago gives us an annual return of about 8% over and above the free electricity (which happened after a payback period of 4 years).



I'm planning on getting one. My electricity bill is only $200 with a family of 4 and gas $170. 
Not bad already. I'm interested in playing around with solar though.


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

5 years × 365 gives us 1825 days Times those 1825 days by 24 hours
43800 hours x 2 kilowatts 
87600 kw x .26 cents 
22776 ÷ 25 years
$ 911 or $228ish a bill which seems a bit much. Might have been too optimistic with effective hours of power production. Closer to half the figures maybe?


----------



## cynic (2 March 2019)

And some may be wondering what all this has to do with the price of last year's...


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

Ann said:


> There was no substance within your comment which could be expanded into a fruitful or interesting area for comment related to the thread.



I queried your comments Ann, and you again sidestep the issue.


Ann said:


> If you would be interested in discussing belief systems it should be done on another thread.



Then why did you raise the issue in this thread?


Ann said:


> I find it a real pity people try to derail valuable threads with off-topic discussions.



Yet I was responding to existing posts here, not beginning a new topic.
If you are going to make claims in a thread, be prepared to back them in that same thread, or elsewhere if you prefer.


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And some may be wondering what all this has to do with the price of last year's...




We jumped the Jordan Peterson shark already.


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

Sorry Rob, not prepared to rise to your bait.


_*Jordan Peterson to debate Marxist theorist Slavoj Zizek on April 19 at the Sony Centre*_
_
The Rumble in the Realm of the Mind — Jordan Peterson vs. Slavoj Zizek — is coming to Toronto, as the two professors will debate “Happiness: Capitalism vs. Marxism” on April 19 at the Sony Centre. 

Live Nation announced Thursday that tickets will go on sale March 1 for the clash between Peterson — the bestselling University of Toronto clinical psychologist still speaking to packed houses around the globe — and Zizek, a Slovenian Hegelian-Marxist critical theorist with a cult following of his own going back decades. The meeting apparently flows out of Zizek reportedly describing Peterson as his “enemy” last year at England’s Cambridge Union. Peterson responded feistily on Twitter by saying “Any time, any place, Mr. Zizek.”
_
I bet this will be a sell-out show...

*cue sound


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Sorry Rob, not prepared to rise to your bait.



*You *raised the issue of "reasonable" discussion, and you now claim it to be *my *bait.
You epitomise disingenuity.
You seem to have learned nothing from Peterson.


----------



## kahuna1 (2 March 2019)

Sorry Anne,

I thought I had been respectful to Jordan as he would be to others and is to others and those like you with opposing views.

It has been *on topic*, his views, his CC views, his claims and his fabricated background quite clearly not true.

I was asked, to quote, challenged, in a respectful way, to provide evidence of his views and back it up. I did so. I did so with the actual person speaking. Quoting his words directly and backing it up via the sceince, he allegedly had some knowledge of.

I believe, the thread has been respectful, despite quite clearly differing views and maybe I have the person or persons maybe being abusive on ignore. I tend to do that. Its a gift from Joe !! If someone is trolling or being abusive, or merely ignoring written of spoken clearly beyond questioning of validity of the source, I tend to listen, if disagreed upon, which is often, respond and when and if it gets abusive or irrational, trying to convince someone of something when the evidence is in front of them is pointless.

I strongly with respect Anne and others that may have been offended by some post that likely I have on ignore, the poster, to do the same, do it to me. Please.

JP and his CC and other views on humanity, are not even close to what in my opinion, which matters for little, his views separate him from being human.

On CC, I note, son of the very racist head of planned parenthood, who's father worked for planned parenthood, has similar dismissive views about green energy. Opinion ? Or factual ?
Yes when the sun does not shine or the wind not blow, a gas fired LNG plant can be turned on without any delay. Sun comes out, wind blows, its turned off. If its turned off 50% of the time due to wind or solar being used, its absurd as JP claims some experience in this field about it being not CO2 saving.

JP and fellow right wing pro people, as he is so dismissive of green energy and all the rest, his words, time and time and time again and I shared 3 out of 15 different speeches I have sadly had to watch of him, is interesting.

Australia, it planning to plant 1 billion trees and I missed a few decimal places last time, but its not going to change JP view that CO2 is good for you !! Even 50,000 scientists agreeing upon the UN recent statement. It was tamed down and watered down and I doubt even 5% of them believe 1.5 Degrees is even remotely possible. They do and did however unilaterally agree if it rises 2 degrees and above, awful things happen.

We emitted as a species 37 billion tons of CO2 last year. A new record. If they planted 100 million sq km of trees it would absorb this for the next 40 years. But again an aside for JP. Basically, even if we tried and 50 million out of 134 million sq km is growing food ,,,, in total 100 million of 134 million sq km used and impossible to plant trees upon .... and the rest, some of it, a lot of it, the remaining 34 million sq KM well 8 million sq KM is under ice in the Antarctic and the similar northern region suffers a similar freezing for now fate.  then we have alps like the K2 and other regions ... leaving a maybe 5 out of 30 million sq km LEFT  that already has some form of vegetation ... will soak up a mere 5% of it. 


JP, is dismissive and dismissive in the extreme on any and all temperature rises, Much like Trump, like Pauline Hanson and so on.

If you have found me abusive, of in some ways off topic, or disrespectful, please just put me on ignore as I did to one on this thread. Its saves trolls, and responding to bait and getting annoyed.

Thanks for all the thinking everyone. I might add, amusingly in 1938 Time named a person man of the year, in 2016 Donald who echos JP's views to the letter, or vica versa was named man of the year. Donald is going for the Nobel prize ... and its interesting to read who made it, and who did not. Some great names on the Times list, some awful ones. JP is a mere fly enabling what should have been a lesson a long time ago and stomped out, to have as we are seeing people going ... HELL NO. I am merely adding my HELL no to his racist sexist, hate filled intolerant and uneducated views. *In that I mean Jordan Peterson the topic of this thread !! *

If that upsets you. I am sorry.


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Sorry Anne,
> 
> I thought I had been respectful to Jordan as he would be to others and is to others and those like you with opposing views.



Hi Kahuna, I have looked back to see where we have spoken to each other on this thread, so far I can't find anything. From my side you have done or said nothing to offend me to require an apology.  I must beg your forgiveness but I am dyslexic and very long posts such as yours can be too much of a challenge to read. Mostly I don't manage to read all of your content. Not because it lacks points of interest, just due to my abilities or lack of them.


----------



## Ann (2 March 2019)

rederob said:


> *You *raised the issue of "reasonable" discussion, and you now claim it to be *my *bait.
> You epitomise disingenuity.
> You seem to have learned nothing from Peterson.




My studies with Dr Peterson are in their infancy at this stage, but I have learned a little. 

_Disingenuous_ 
_adjective - not candid or sincere, typically by pretending that one knows less about something than one really does._

No I don't believe this is the case. I try to keep up with things but don't believe I know more than I profess to know.

_Disingenuous
synonyms - 
dishonest, deceitful, underhand, underhanded, duplicitous, double-dealing, two-faced, dissembling, insincere, false, lying, untruthful, mendacious; 
not candid, not frank, not entirely truthful; 
artful, cunning, crafty, wily, sly, sneaky, tricky, scheming, calculating, designing, devious, unscrupulous; _

If these are the names you are calling me then I find your description of me entirely reprehensible and I don't think we have a basis for any further discussion here or anywhere else on this forum.

What I have had re-enforced from Dr Peterson is whenever you are being attacked and your opinion is being belittled "Do not cast pearls before swine" move away from them.


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Sorry Anne,
> 
> I thought I had been respectful to Jordan as he would be to others and is to others and those like you with opposing views.
> 
> ...



I'm on ignore so easy pickings...

Nothing you posted pointed at any solid proof of anything. Some long stretches maybe.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2019)

Ann said:


> If these are the names you are calling me then I find your description of me entirely reprehensible and I don't think we have a basis for any further discussion here or anywhere else on this forum.



I am commenting on your actions, where you make claims but cannot back them up, you raise issues about "*reasonable*" discussion but refuse to indulge, and then accuse me of "baiting" when I respond to what *you *have said.


Ann said:


> What I have had re-enforced from Dr Peterson is whenever you are being attacked and your opinion is being belittled "Do not cast pearls before swine" move away from them.



You might actually need to cast the pearls in the first place as you offer very little.


----------



## kahuna1 (2 March 2019)

Ann,

yes at times my posts are long. I remember a very detailed discussion we had many moons ago about Uranium. I was NOT a fan longer term for many reasons. MANY. You were. I shared, back in 2006/7/8 very detailed research going back for a long time.

Your posts and detailed very LONG posts were, well, very  .. blunt in 2006 .

Now your telling me ... *I am dyslexic and very long posts such as yours can be too much of a challenge
*
I am so sorry you have developed adult Dyslexia since 2006 and wish you all the very best.

take care


----------



## cynic (2 March 2019)




----------



## dutchie (2 March 2019)

Maybe this is a good point to get this thread back on topic.

I would like to suggest a draw and that any further discussion in relation to GW or CC be referred to other more appropriate threads.

Clearly Peterson is not an expert in GW or CC so his opinion on that subject could be limited to the fact that he thinks it would be a good idea for people to “clean their own rooms” before trying to change the world. So you can either like or not like that concept.


----------



## Tink (3 March 2019)




----------



## rederob (3 March 2019)

dutchie said:


> Maybe this is a good point to get this thread back on topic.
> I would like to suggest a draw and that any further discussion in relation to GW or CC be referred to other more appropriate threads.
> Clearly Peterson is not an expert in GW or CC so his opinion on that subject could be limited to the fact that he thinks it would be a good idea for people to “clean their own rooms” before trying to change the world. So you can either like or not like that concept.



???
If people are quoting what Jordan Peterson has said, how is that *not *on topic.
Kahuna1 has been critical of Peterson's statements on climate change in this thread to make a point about how Peterson should be regarded more broadly.
Peterson speaks the language of *science deniers *when it comes to climate change issues.  For example, in one of Kahunas1's links he says "... I think the climate is probably warming, but it's been warming since the last ice age...."  That's just a stupid comment on a matter where his background work with the IPCC would have given him a clear understanding of the proper contextual use of "climate change".
When pressed on the fact that warming has accelerated in recent decades he shrugs his head and says "yeah, maybe, possibly, it's not so obvious...."  Then he goes on to explain about the books he read when working for the IPCC for 2 years, and he reiterates "it's not so obvious what's happening...."
Has Peterson been hiding under a log to miss what the modern temperature record looks like?
His view tempers to be along the lines that climate change "... is so politicised that it'is difficult to parse out the data from the politicisation."
It's an interesting stance, but politics does not change the data.  Politics either accepts the data, or denies it;  there is no need to "parse" it.  Politics either accepts the science, or denies it.  These are basic conceptual understandings and reflect either Peterson's abuse of language or denial of science, possibly both.


----------



## cynic (3 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (3 March 2019)

Hi,
WHilst blushing, off the CC Peterson view, his whole package is NOT to be PC. PC or being not PC is an excuse to be intolerant. To be totally and openly intolerant. Jordan Peterson, MAY put as many qualifiers around the topic he likes, but the bottom line is HE will not do  the PC thing because its expected.

Courtesy, common decency is that whilst we may have differing opinions, religions, sexual orientations and so on, his message is its OK to openly refuse common courtesy.

I know the pro JP people are chomping at the bit, no no no that's not his message to see someone who is obviously and openly gay or LBTQ or whatever and OPENLY display his disdain to them and their beliefs by not even been cautious. If the NORM is to call them whatever pro noun it is, SO WHAT.

It costs NOTHING .... common decency and courtesy. They are not harming you, by refusing to NOT call them whatever is their preferred form of WHO they are, is like calling a dark skinned person  ... BOY .... whoops did that just slip out, must have been the Jordan effect, or a first Australian an ABBO, which whilst a mere shortening of the Aboriginal term is not what I would call any first Australian. I would and do at times debate and quite openly issues they raise, from the opposing side, I am not racist in doing so, merely being  of a differing opinion or asking the community to take ownership of some issue that can only be remedied inside the community with any effect.

There is a limit to tolerance, a limit to SAYING no, and a limit and boundary to standing up and if offended stating your case and making it. If being heterosexual I said no, it means NO. If I was impolite when Ann who replied on the thread and said she had dyslexia, after having had some very long back and forth posts in the past with ANN, if I were to openly state *adult onset dyslexia* is actually called dementia that would be impolite. On the boundary of it at least.

I did not do so, but upon reflection as I am sure she will respond, even with her new condition, I would like again to wish her, even though I don't know her a safe journey through life and her illness. that is what common courtesy is. I do actually wish her the very best. Cost me 20 seconds of typing !!

A boundary is a boundary. Refusing to NOT call someone you don't know their name by some name such as BOY or PEDRO if your American or Chief for the native Americans, IS ... what this plonker Peterson is promoting. Stand up for some perceived injustice and its NOW ok to openly display your hate, dislike or lack of understanding and compassion.

Sorry, as I said, he lacks parts that make us human. I openly and with reason and good cause say that. Having endured 15 hours of his lectures and talks and views, I did always wonder why FOX has him on time and time again. I do love FOX and Murdoch during one interview quoting that African Americans should get over it, having been slaves, because no one even their Grandma was a slave.

Hilarious work Jordan.


----------



## cynic (3 March 2019)

Am I alone in recognising the hypocrisy of those having...
?!


----------



## dutchie (3 March 2019)

cynic said:


> Am I alone in recognising the hypocrisy of those having...
> ?!




Your not alone, but I just can't be bothered with that sort any more .


----------



## Knobby22 (3 March 2019)

Everyone should have good manners and not be unnecessarily rude.


----------



## Darc Knight (3 March 2019)

So the intolerant now can't tolerate those who don't tolerate intolerance.


----------



## cynic (3 March 2019)

Placed anyone on ignore lately? If so what does that say about one's capacity for tolerance?


----------



## Darc Knight (3 March 2019)

cynic said:


> Placed anyone on ignore lately? If so what does that say about one's capacity for tolerance?




You wish! I haven't got anyone on ignore, including YOU. Geez I must be a tolerant bugger.


----------



## kahuna1 (3 March 2019)

Not sure this is on topic,

I don't have anyone on ignore .... I just choose to ignore people rather than blurt like JP does. YEs even you cynic, who has contributed nothing to this thread other than trolling. I was hoping the threat of ignore would get rid of your serial pest posts, sadly it did not.

Get back to u ... soon ...


----------



## cynic (3 March 2019)

A big thankyou to those choosing to communicate your request/s via a certain intermediary.


----------



## kahuna1 (3 March 2019)

fahegnl d k;afnf afsln


----------



## Darc Knight (4 March 2019)

cynic said:


> A big thankyou to those choosing to communicate your request/s via a certain intermediary.









Did someone report you to Joe?


----------



## cynic (6 March 2019)




----------



## Tink (8 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (8 March 2019)




----------



## Ann (8 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Ann,
> 
> yes at times my posts are long. I remember a very detailed discussion we had many moons ago about Uranium. I was NOT a fan longer term for many reasons. MANY. You were. I shared, back in 2006/7/8 very detailed research going back for a long time.
> 
> ...




I have no idea what you are talking about kahuna1. I had no idea about my dyslexia until about 2015. It is not adult Dyslexia it is something I have lived with in an unidentified form from childhood. It has been a profound struggle and not being identified it has been very isolating.

I can't imagine ever being a fan of uranium, in fact I have been very negative since the 60s about uranium and was very anti nuclear power perhaps you could give me a link?


----------



## kahuna1 (8 March 2019)

Yep,

Sadly I can read and remember, good luck on your journey.

Thread started by you back in 2006 ... All about companies and uranium.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/asx-listed-companies-with-exposure-to-uranium.2994/

Take care


----------



## Ann (9 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> yes at times my posts are long. I remember a very detailed discussion we had many moons ago about Uranium. I was NOT a fan longer term for many reasons. MANY. You were. I shared, back in 2006/7/8 very detailed research going back for a long time.
> 
> Your posts and detailed very LONG posts were, well, very .. blunt in 2006 .






kahuna1 said:


> Yep,
> 
> Sadly I can read and remember, good luck on your journey.
> 
> ...




Where was this lengthy discussion we had  kahuna1?
All I did was spend a great deal of time cutting and pasting information for others on that thread. I would never buy Uranium stocks but others do and I felt a list would be helpful for them. 


In an attempt to keep this thread relevant and on topic, here is an essay writing guide by Jordan Peterson. Hopefully it will link.


----------



## kahuna1 (9 March 2019)

Yes,

Gas-lighting is Jordan's favorite tool .... so one doesn't know what is up or down. In the end you find yourself asking about your own sanity.

So too minimizing and maximizing things. OOOHHH I don't have a view on this while maximizing your dismissive opinion and then minimizing science.

I have been asked, repeatedly to show JP, or others saying things, I have done so, only to be asked again and again.

JP, without remorse or common courtesy will not understand or even worry about offending deliberately others. Its much like dementia. Or senile types of it. Not remembering things. Being abrupt to the point of being rude and even when presented with something that they claim they had no interest in, dementia on a bad day leaves one much like Mr Peterson. ON a good day sometimes the dementia sufferer can remember every word from a conversation 50 years ago. 

I was asked for links, his words, or other conversations about topics claimed NOT to be his or theirs, and when I do so, I get a musical interlude. JP is much like all these traits and gee NO I don't invoke hate or whatever, or I didn't say that I have NEVER had an interest in some topic. When even presented as asked with links, its, well much like the type of the dementia sufferer and ... oooh no ... I never talked about that when they clearly did.

Still on topic, I find it at times amusing and at times sad, dementia is a serious disease, and I lost someone some time ago to it. Senile Dementia and one day good the next bad, and when time goes on, it gets worse. Sadly incontinence and other things follow along with extreme confusion.I do understand how on a good day one can find it isolating.

Take care


----------



## cynic (9 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (9 March 2019)

Facts,

questions and what is true and not true, this puts Jordan into perspective and his agenda.


----------



## cynic (9 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (9 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (9 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (10 March 2019)

Well a devout follower of Jordon is interviewed ...

I think as his is called a hysterical fool says it all. It does however create structure to people with limited intellect. His lack of care also appeals to those missing parts of humanity and say someone ill with something that justifies their behavior as been ok. 

*Jordan Peterson LOVES Pretending He's Not Political*


----------



## kahuna1 (10 March 2019)

*Why Are Lost Young Men Gravitating to Jordan Peterson?*

So too sad old people and people who have missing parts and his excuse makes it all ok.


----------



## kahuna1 (10 March 2019)

Ahh I found why he appeals to a lot ...

misguided, ugly, full of hate people have issues getting sex, In-cels ? Or *involuntary celibates* so like Peterson a wimpy small man with shoulders like a girl, he cant get sex, he wants it .... but cant get it ..

I now see his attraction to the boys .... attractions to mentally disturbed, it makes their lack of conscience and being haters all ok ... and attraction to those with mental deficiencies and failing mental capacity such as DEMENTIA ... its ok your actions during rage or personality splitting or when you deficate beyond your control .... its all ok ...  EXCEPT you stink.

No wonder you cant get it !! What a mindless sad bunch followers are. A group meeting must smell like the local sewerage and a glance around the crowd at his speeches must be like the missing genetic pool of genes added to rejected from the USA Army for low IQ ... below 83 that is.



nothing other than good genes, hygiene and not stinking of poo ... kindness, empathy and generosity will get Jordan sex or his followers. Sad but true. Going out with this twat, small hands, will not open the door for a woman, treats her like his macho man image, lacks even common decency, compassion ...

He should write a book, possibly has, on HOW not to have sex.

I now understand your attraction to his hate. WHY sadly it will not change your life as well, or not change it for the better, just make you more frustrated is so many ways. I also now understand providing links ... facts, to him speaking is beyond capacity of followers to comprehend or follow even in some cases their own words and written responses. Maybe as he was going to say, enforced sex with his followers is the go ? ISIS tried it and how pleasant being a slave for them was for the women involved. *NOT.*


----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Ahh I found why he appeals to a lot ...
> 
> misguided, ugly, full of hate people have issues getting sex, In-cels ? Or *involuntary celibates* so like Peterson a wimpy small man with shoulders like a girl, he cant get sex, he wants it .... but cant get it ..
> 
> ...





Jesus do you look at the hate filled dribble you post?


----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

I remember someone saying if you ever appear on TV have a big Coffee before going on, it enhances how you come across. Peterson always looks  like he's had double shots, almost schitzo. I suspect that's part of his appeal - the intensity.
He can solve every problem you could ever have according to all the Youtube clips, like every other self help Guru.

Dear Jordan, I've noticed rust developing on my 2016 model Car, what should I do? Many thanks, Lost


----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> Jesus do you look at the hate filled dribble you post?




Watch the Vid Mo, Joe Rogan out debates him and gets Peterson to preach Leftist "greater good" virtues before Peterson realises he can't say that due to his conservative ties.


----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> I remember someone saying if you ever appear on TV have a big Coffee before going on, it enhances how you come across. Peterson always looks  like he's had double shots, almost schitzo. I suspect that's part of his appeal - the intensity.
> He can solve every problem you could ever have according to all the Youtube clips, like every other self help Guru.
> 
> Dear Jordan, I've noticed rust developing on my 2016 model Car, what should I do? Many thanks, Lost



People enjoy his shows the same way they enjoy Rogans. The discussion tends to be deeper then the fluff coming out of the media.
At no time do any of these guys say they are "all knowing" and must be followed. You listen,  take what you want,  investigate, or discard. Personally I think it will allow deeper discussion from actual experts in specific fields to gain popularity.

The whinging coming from the left is typical.
I'm sure your good mate tommy exposed the bbc massaging a doco on him in "Panodrama".  Telling those in the doco what to say. And the bbc reporter apparently making racist remarks.
I haven't seen it yet. But seems on form.

The left that have drunk the coolaid, are what they accuse others of being. Quick, stop conversation we don't like. Everything he said is wrong. All his supporters are incels, or whatever buzzword. 

Here's an idea stfu we don't need a censor choosing our content.


----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> People enjoy his shows the same way they enjoy Rogans. The discussion tends to be deeper then the fluff coming out of the media.
> At no time do any of these guys say they are "all knowing" and must be followed. You listen,  take what you want,  investigate, or discard. Personally I think it will allow deeper discussion from actual experts in specific fields to gain popularity.
> 
> The whinging coming from the left is typical.
> ...




"My good mate Tommy"???

Who's censoring who? No one as far as I know.


----------



## wayneL (10 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Watch the Vid Mo, Joe Rogan out debates him and gets Peterson to preach Leftist "greater good" virtues before Peterson realises he can't say that due to his conservative ties.



JP is not a conservative


----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> JP is not a conservative




He speaks, in one of his Vids, about his discussions with Conservative leaders in Canada.


----------



## wayneL (10 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> He speaks, in one of his Vids, about his discussions with Conservative leaders in Canada.



He is not as left as the Liberals,  hence those discussions,  but he is not a conservative,  believe me.


----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Watch the Vid Mo, Joe Rogan out debates him and gets Peterson to preach Leftist "greater good" virtues before Peterson realises he can't say that due to his conservative ties.



 Its the approach where speakers are being pigeonholed in "Gotcha" videos. As soon as they say something off key they get attacked. Or the suspect editing on them.

I watched that video previously. JP and Rogan had a discussion. And I dare say JP had to modify his views after the question. Thats the whole point of discussion though. Not just scream each others propaganda at each other. Each person should take something away from it. 
Everyone on here has had a moment of idiocy discussing a topic. JP sprouts a lot of ideas that don't hold water. This wouldn't be the only case. On top of that he is constantly scrutinized. 

Generally when people are going on a show. They are giving the key questions that will be asked. Newer format means you are expressing ideas on the flow and will have to adjust.


----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> "My good mate Tommy"???
> 
> Who's censoring who? No one as far as I know.



How many speakers aren't allowed in Australia?
Facebook? 
PayPal? 
Twitter? 
Media?


----------



## kahuna1 (10 March 2019)

Thanks for the display of Intelligence,

I have no  hate for my fellow man or woman. Whether they be a person of different color, gender, sexual preference and if they even wish to wear a salad bowl on their head. If that means I call them salad head as their preferred means of address, courtesy costs little. Tolerance costs little.* Love is what it is about*.

The links, video so those unable or unwilling to read could watch, discuss Jordan quite well.

Jordan, and fellows like him, intolerant, are if not dangerous, amusing. He spreading his word is dangerous and like Eugenics, creating a master race, he is less than tolerant. Funny that say Hitler, a wimpy man was trying to create a master breed. The modern disciples of his Eugenics and WHO founded and was the blueprint for the atrocities of WW2 are in fact American. The founder of planned parenthood in the USA was the blueprint and  google of that will illuminate those who can read. This special work has been kept up and pre 1939 around 20 USA States had passed laws about enforced sterilization. Something, that the new leader and funder who has about as many missing genes as Hitler carries on, but globally today.

An aside.

The tantrum that my seeing the light caused, or not my own, someone else but hitting the thing on the head. One of the commentators on the link above, NOT that I care, David is Jewish, I believe he may be GAY .... god forbid and as such does that preclude him from offering what at times are some dismissive views about tantrums of people for mentioning the mere word JEWISH being called antisemitic ?

Maybe the tantrum was because one of them was gay ? Or was it intolerance ? It certainly was not hate on my part pointing out that Peterson appeals to that far right, sex starved and hateful intolerant community.

Amusing to be called hate filled, when your actually the opposite. Quite clearly so. I have been tolerant of barbs, taunts, pointless exercises to find facts and on and on it goes from the devoted. Trying to change is not possible. People have a gross tendency to devolve and fall down the ladder. A normal person given the wrong environment and pressures is sometimes doing things they never would aspire to such as say death camp guards in WW2. On the other hand, whilst possible to fall .... it IS NOT possible to rise above it. NOT hate, not hate on the basis of being different. One is either the type who cannot be tuned into a monster or who can be swayed. OR in the case of this persons core followers easily swayed.

Before you call me names, or send me on some waste of time to provide as I have done exact links to written or spoken things. HAVE A LOOK in the mirror.* Stop hating and blaming others for your issues.
*
*ASPIRE to be better, NOT worse, more tolerant not less. **Less filled with hate* or dogma and more open to say NO to things, NO to intolerance and those preaching it be observed.


----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

I saw a post that was saying Hungary was giving protection to right wingers?


Darc Knight said:


> "My good mate Tommy"???
> 
> .



The dudes money.
He's everyone's good mate


----------



## wayneL (10 March 2019)

@Darc Knight this is where the real comedy is on ASF ^^^^

(two up )


----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Thanks for the display of Intelligence,
> 
> I have no  hate for my fellow man or woman. Whether they be a person of different color, gender, sexual preference and if they even wish to wear a salad bowl on their head. If that means I call them salad head as their preferred means of address, courtesy costs little. Tolerance costs little.* Love is what it is about*.
> 
> ...



You don’t "discuss" a topic though. You talk at me, or others through someone else's agenda that you have made your own. Nothing you sent proved jack. Just your twisted interpretation and a lot of assumptions. And you are willing to hang someone on it. You need to look closer at the things you say. 

Preaching intolerance is one thing......
I often wonder how long it will be before you start calling for people's heads over ideas or thoughts. People are already being persecuted for their ideas.


----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (10 March 2019)

I would repeat myself, But its pointless.

Intolerance and its preachers, disciples and followers of course in this lovely world we live in, have their rights, the right to their opinion, beliefs, up to a point.

I would only ask, is the teaching of hate, intolerance, NOT being polite, not preaching love over hate, learning over dogma of one twisted view of history the journey we are upon. Then ask, whilst defending someone or one religion or set of beliefs, a set of behavior which does NOT. is it going to help or hurt me.

Will not opening the door for a woman, or being polite and addressing MR or MRS Salad bowl head as they prefer to be called going to help or hurt you ? Apparently by this persons teachings its ok to call them idiot, slam the door in the woman's face, better of she is pregnant !! Especially if she is different ...

It is a point lost on those, *who are already lost*. Love is the very thing that makes us better, compassion, tolerance, a choice between good and evil,couching hate in being non PC or trying to explain the lack of IQ for how you act as being non PC, is what it is. P.S it will not help get you laid .... it will not make you intelligent or attractive ... nor will it make you happy. 

LOVE YOU ALL xxx thanks for the time and clarification and learning this has given me.


----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> I would repeat myself, But its pointless.
> 
> Intolerance and its preachers, disciples and followers of course in this lovely world we live in, have their rights, the right to their opinion, beliefs, up to a point.
> 
> ...





> misguided, ugly, full of hate people have issues getting sex, In-cels ? Or involuntary celibates so like Peterson a wimpy small man with shoulders like a girl, he cant get sex, he wants it .... but cant get it .. I now see his attraction to the boys .... attractions to mentally disturbed, it makes their lack of conscience and being haters all ok ... and attraction to those with mental deficiencies and failing mental capacity such as DEMENTIA ... its ok your actions during rage or personality splitting or when you deficate beyond your control .... its all ok ... EXCEPT you stink.




A lot of people (for whatever reason) found meaning,  or didn't give up and suicide.
So for a guy to then lump his followers into the enemy nazi pile,  I have no problem pointing out your hypocrisy.

Last time I checked JP was for individual thought and development. Not the group think,  read from the same script (nazi style) you currently subscribe too.
I could literally lift word for word half the stuff you post from the next leftists activist.


----------



## kahuna1 (10 March 2019)

Love Not hate ..
Calling me Nazi or leftist ?


Just human. Kind and tolerant and with compassion.
I rest my case for obvious and well displayed reasons, being not tolerant of hate, does neither make me Nazi nor leftist. *Just Human*.

LOVE you despite your displays of intolerance I wish you well on your journey to find happiness and what makes you happy.

xxxooo


----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## moXJO (10 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> LOVE you despite your displays of intolerance I wish you well on your journey to find happiness and what makes you happy.
> 
> xxxooo




Cool.
Can I borrow  $50?


----------



## dutchie (10 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Ahh I found why he appeals to a lot ...
> 
> misguided, ugly, full of hate people have issues getting sex,




You seem to have an unhealthy fixation on him. I wonder why.


----------



## bellenuit (10 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> And I dare say JP had to modify his views after the question.




I watched a video of JP some months back in which he lost arguing some point or other in a discussion. How did he react when it was obvious he lost the argument? He said he was likely wrong on that and would rethink his position. That's quite refreshing if you ask me unlike many who oppose him from entrenched positions.


----------



## kahuna1 (10 March 2019)

Tee Hee ..

can you borrow $50- ? Hold your breath, I will get back to you. As JP would say.

JP yes I actually agree with SOME of his points. I agree he does at times change his views. His world, his understanding of it, is what it is. My own, an opinion is what it is. My tolerance and boundaries are what they are. I don't stand around watching when someone is hurt. I don't go out of my way to cause it either. 

Again, Its like a hornets nest the reaction, god forbid, NOT that my opinion or beliefs are meant to be anyone else's. I have said thanks many times on this thread even to abusive posts, ignorant stupid ones labeling me as something or another. I was not sure why I disliked JP and his views and his barely couched reason why its ok to openly abuse others. As the poster boy for FOX, Peterson, and FOX has a set of views that appeals to the far right and very old viewers they have. White racists are made and shaped in many ways, intolerance, is what it is. 

*I thank you again for confirming, what, well was obvious.*


----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> I watched a video of JP some months back in which he lost arguing some point or other in a discussion. How did he react when it was obvious he lost the argument? He said he was likely wrong on that and would rethink his position. That's quite refreshing if you ask me unlike many who oppose him from entrenched positions.




Which issue? He's portrayed as an expert on so many by his followers that I would hope so.
Was Climate Change one?


----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (10 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (15 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (15 March 2019)

Given the right wing message of this person,

*LOVE Trumps hate* especially in the wake of NZ. A lack of tolerance, is what it is !!

My prayers and sorrow for those involved. I wish it was not so. Just because someone is different.

Big hug to them all


----------



## Tink (16 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

Dr. Peterson labels the word Islamophobia “reprehensible,”

Tucker Carlson at FOX news and his favorite person to go to .... is well known for his anti Islamic views. He has had Peterson on time and time again. Only thing Peterson admires about Islam is HOW they treat women and again well covered and this is because they want to be dominated.

One cannot even complain about the treatment and labeling of people who LACK tolerance of those attacking them as the word ISLAMOPHOBIA means in common use. It is NOT allowed in what he calls a NON PC world.

One cannot and should not be ashamed for being filled with hate against others according to  Peterson. Being called out for being a puss filled bag of hate, according to this TWIT is “reprehensible,”

The day of a mass killing we yet again have this twit being promoted,  killing done by an Australian against our closest and dearest neighbors .... NEW ZEALAND. I thought that might have caused some decency, but in Jordan Pertersons world even that is NOT allowed.

It is Reprehensible. I actually feel shame, SHAME that an Australian was the person that did this. I feel shame, that hate filled bags of pus do this to fellow humans. I hug those of ISLAM and give my love and deepest respect as one not of their faith for this aberration and action. Their is NO excuse for intolerance. 

LOVE TRUMPS HATE ... 

PS I know your trolling ... but trolling in the wake of a mass murder of *innocent people of FAITH in their house of worship *speaks more of you, your views and devoted faith to monsters like Peterson and his Ilk.

Historical Amnesia is a convenient tool these monsters use. I cant accuse the bad taste of promoting a right wing intolerance ON the day of a mass murder ON our dearest friends, New Zealand and immigrants who make up the racial diversity we love both HERE in Australia  and New Zealand. 

I again pass my respects and love onto those of the Muslim faith and deep regret and shame for the failings of MAN wishing it was not so.


----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

The first stop on Petersen’s Australian tour is the Perth Convention Centre where he will appear on Friday and Saturday night. He then moves on to Adelaide on Monday 11 February, Melbourne on Wednesday 13 February, Canberra on Friday 15 February, Sydney on Saturday 16 February, Brisbane on Sunday 17 February and Auckland on Monday 18 February *before winding up in Christchurch on Wednesday 20 February.*


----------



## Knobby22 (16 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Brisbane on Sunday 17 February and Auckland on Monday 18 February *before winding up in Christchurch on Wednesday 20 February.*



I wonder if everyone who had bought a ticket will turn up?


----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

The 20th February Christchurch meetings is already over ....

Just to be clear ... Peterson is NOT supporting Islamophobia, HE is doing the exact opposite .... calling anyone calling out someone as being  Islamophobia  as “reprehensible,”.

He made this comment on the even in Canada of a mass HATE MUSLIM rally  with speakers with very right wing hate filled Muslim ideals and in Petersons world of NON PC and NOT calling out hate, lack of tolerance he called the USE of the word Islamophobia as “reprehensible,”. This was on the 24th Dec 2016 prior to the SMASH ISLAM rally in Canada which was an anti Islam hate filled event.

Quite the opposite of the word calling someone a hate filled bag of PUS, in Peterson's words to even call them this is not allowed. I disliked this person prior to actually listening and being forced to listen to his justification to spread intolerance and hate. Sadly, his message is appealing to so many pathetic people that it is filling a void in their souls with hate.

I understand prior to being shot three times, knowing he was going to die, a person in their church greeted the shooter with the words HELLO BROTHER. Amazing in the face of depravity, hate and imminent death, a person hated for no good reason shows his true colors as do some in this time of grief and reflection and remorse. Peterson could take a lesson from this extreme act of tolerance and love and faith.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 March 2019)

Oh yea it's March[emoji9]


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

Troll troll troll ... yes u have a bite ....

Jordon claims he is not racist, but teaches its ok to be intolerant. Claims he is of no opinion on issues yet immediately launches into attack of them.

Jordon who is FOX and Trumps justification for their actions,* Jordan in the wake of an event that was a tragedy, A MERE 3 WEEKS after he pedaled his intolerance in Christchurch is so so special. Worse even than Trump who sent well wishes and 20 minutes latter was using the SAME TERM this maniac used ..... on twitter ... immigrant invasion.*

Trump, his dear leader, I ask one watches this U tube and ask whether we tolerate people going, no no no I am not this or that, its ok to be intolerant.

Be proud and OWN Peterson and FOX and TRUMPS views after this video ...



It is strange, I was NOT ok with putting up with this TWIT prior to the tragedy .... and being called fascist and intolerant and a NAZI for objecting to NOT tolerating others ideas or beliefs. A lack of tolerance leads to HATE and hey presto ... speaking to the deaf and its OK to spread hate !! 

And its still going on. Maybe the white supremacist site is a better place for your trolls ?


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

Jordan has appeared on Fox 237 times since 2017 on the Carson Tucker show.

I am not angry, just disgusted in humanity and some specimens.


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## bellenuit (16 March 2019)

it's very hard to see where you are coming from Kahuna1. Having listened to JP on plenty of occasions (YouTube not live), I see someone who is willing to talk common sense, a rarity in todays PC world. Your constant diatribes against him are never backup by facts, but by innuendo of association. Appearing on Tucker Carlson can be a benefit, if it helps get his point across to those who are only fed a constant right wing diatribe.

JPs attacks against the use of the word Islamaphobia is justified when it is used to shut up people who are pointing out some of the great shortcomings of that religion, particular in its treatment of women, gays, and apostates. They are the intolerant ones.

Having read your diatribes against JP over the last few weeks, I am of the impression that your characterisation of JP is more akin to how you come across on this thread. Perhaps you are trying to externalise something troubling within you.

Certainly actually posting what he has actually said that is so disturbing to you so that we have something worthwhile to discuss would go a long way. Character assassination without providing the detail of how and in what context it was said can be done without.


----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

*JPs attacks against the use of the word Islamaphobia is justified when it is used to shut up people who are pointing out some of the great shortcomings of that religion, particular in its treatment of women, gays, and apostates. They are the intolerant ones.*

Bravo ... I could not have made my point better.

In the wake of 49 killed, 40 wounded, 2 seriously, JP who was in that town a mere 3 weeks ago, even as a mere tourist ... let alone his selling his wares, can only manage .... not even remorse.

JP, a yes a saint, I did actually put into context his use of Islamophobia whilst JP, the man ... 24 Dec 2016 ,,, I provided date and location ... *his twitter* he called people calling and protesting a HATE ISLAM rally ... and using the word ISLAMOPHOBIA as reprehensible for someone to call someone promoting hate a name well earn t. HE WAS DEFENDING the rally .... not the differences their beliefs are. 

*YOU are defending his use of the WORD deliberately out of context.* Or maybe not.

BY providing date, time , location and context *as I did*, Yes I am the character assassin.

Well done bravo ...   yet again. White Australia party ? NOT speaking out against hate, or in Jordans case, EXTREME intolerance, and its ok to BE intolerant and let the other person know, ...  is Jordans message.

That he cant express, even compassion in his sole tweet about Christchurch, where he was 3 weeks ago, speaks volumes as do your views.

That is in context. It speaks volumes on your objections and the trolls of the other dummy ....  and read back a few days prior to the incident ... I wish for LOVE not hate, not intolerance, NOT what this monster says is OK to NOT even show tolerance or courtesy to  ANYONE and label it whatever  ..... 

That you posted after Trumps little story tells what you really feel about others. So thanks ...


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

My favorite holocaust denier on Tweet ...


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

On my link to just one ... of numerous of Trump tweets, speeches and so on ...

Jordans thoughts on the issue. Its somehow linked to universities or some other crap ? HATE fear and more hate and fear divides the USA right now. Nothing more, nothing less ....  one sector has no healthcare has 42% of 9.2 cancer patients from 2000 to 2016 actually going broke within 2 years ... and this free speech advocate, all is well. 

Really ? 


point missed on those without ... compassion, love, empathy or remorse.


----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

Yes all is well Jordan ...

*The far-right carried out every extremist U.S. murder in 2018*


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## bellenuit (16 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> JP, a yes a saint, I did actually put into context his use of Islamophobia whilst JP, the man ... 24 Dec 2016 ,,, I provided date and location ... *his twitter* he called people calling and protesting a HATE ISLAM rally ... and using the word ISLAMOPHOBIA as reprehensible for someone to call someone promoting hate a name well earn t. HE WAS DEFENDING the rally .... not the differences their beliefs are.




Try it in proper English instead of Gibberish and I might work out what you are talking about.

Actually having read the rest of that post, the same applies to it too.

State something that he said that makes him a monster. Give us the actual statement of what he said and try and think clearly before you write. It helps.


----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

Tee hee ...

Not one regret, word of remorse for what has occurred. It never happened. Jordans views-on Trump, support of the Trump agenda, its far right message, I have already covered. 

For bigots and hate filled, hiding behind intellectual wankerism, is what is is. I provided his words, his tweet. The date, the context, and still your hate filled insult and non response speaks more of your lack of content than it does my own. Be ashamed. *Own your hate*, and acceptance and devoted following. 

Its nice being told its gibberish, rather than being called a Nazi. I provided in Petersons own words his view, up close as a Canadian on the state of affairs in the USA. Not a word about that, his clear support for Trump and attack of anyone apparently questioning his rule.

Peterson, couched as the person does, claims first he has NO view on a topic or claims he in this case does not know enough then ... like with climate change ... this one ISAM and its faith, tears it to shreds.

My words verses your lack of comprehension, possibly stupidity, are irrelevant. It is HIS words. his message which is that its ok to do and say whatever the hell you like. 

HE gave his views 3 weeks ago in Christchurch and here is a gem.

*Why ISLAM is not a Religion of Peace. Explained by Jordan Peterson*


----------



## bellenuit (16 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Jordans thoughts on the issue. Its somehow linked to universities or some other crap ? HATE fear and more hate and fear divides the USA right now.




Interesting. I watched all the video and in the first 35 seconds he is making the valid observation that roughly 50% of the US people voted trump and that there IS NO EXECUSE for vilifying people from that category. The very thing you are ranting against. 

Then follows a comment on the power elite in the Universities. Something that anyone who follows what is happening in debates in the US (and even here) where people are being prevented from speaking or worse still are losing their teaching jobs because they express views that are counter to what the LEFT regards as acceptable. Bettina Arnt (sp.) is a good and recent example of that here.

The rest of the post just gives his view of the robustness of debate in the US and the West in general.

It seems you are so consumed with hate for him that you have lost the power of rational analysis.

Regarding the other video of him liking the term Climate Denier to Holocaust Denier as a means of stifling debate. Yes he is wrong on that. No one claims he is infallible in every opinion he expresses. But that is just an opinion on a minor issue (asserting it has the same chilling effect). That hardly makes him a monster.


----------



## bellenuit (16 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Why ISLAM is not a Religion of Peace. Explained by Jordan Peterson




Watched that video in its entirety. There was a comment as to why western feminists seem to give a complete pass to the state sponsored subjugation of women in Islamic states and he made some irrational comment about those feminist desiring male domination. Silly comment that I wouldn't agree with but the question is still open: why are western feminists ignoring what is going on in Islamic states?

Apart from that the rest was quite factual. I can't see what your issue is unless you are completely unaware of Islam (as opposed to Muslims, do not conflate the terms). 

Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam?


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (16 March 2019)

Hmmm

his very clear line is that Christianity and Judaism is one of love, HIS VIEW. I prefer tolerance and LOVE, but calling our past, or Christians past *anything other than awful is absurd*. Yet again Peterson has historic amnesia and vilifies another race, creed or culture or sexual belief.

Some high points from Christianity past ?
*The Crusades* Crusades killed *1 million* innocent civilian men, women and children (not in combat).
*Heretics and Atheists* another million
*Witches* a mere few thousand
*Religious Wars* Millions and high point of that was the Spanish inquisition .... 3 million or so in the 15th century followed by in the 1700's the 30 year war with ... mass slaughter in Germany and about 40% of all the population wiped out ...

Actions of Christians against Jewish people, then against Native People defies, even description.
If one is standing upon a pulpit as Jordan is in his declaration of anti Islam whilst touting the love of Christianity ...

_Reverend Solomon Stoddard, one of New England's most esteemed religious leaders, in "1703 formally proposed to the Massachusetts Governor that the colonists be given the financial wherewithal to purchase and train large packs of dogs 'to hunt Indians as they do bears'."_

He is from North America maybe they are related ?

I could talk about WW2 and the catholic church, or other things that occurred in various places.

Intolerance is what it is. Please don't try and tell me ANY religion that has survived for 1,000 years is based in HATE. None of them are, just intolerance and extremist views which if not called out for what they are, fester. Breed HATE ... breed fear. Peterson displayed sociopath nature, not even a word of condolence for those in Christchurch, his re-writing of well known history .... to make his actions and intolerance and HATE allowed and excused.
,
Rwanda and its chopping up of 500,000- 800,000, with machetes is a very recent example of extreme intolerance and faith based involvement in this. INSIDE CHURCHES.

Love Not hate. I still am agog, not a word from any response on the tragedy that befell our fellow men and women and children. No comment ?

Maybe Jordan and his historical amnesia or dementia as one poster admitted to, is the go.

Have you never heard of the above events ? In a world with a  population of less than 100 million, killing one million is big, 3 million is, very hard without modern travel. Christianity managed to do it, time and time and time again.

Yes we are saints !! Christians. All Jordan can manage to quote is protestants and that fight. Not even an impartial judge would rank it in the top 1,000 events post BC.

So so sad, I pray for you ... LOVE TRUMPS HATE. Intolerance and indifference, you say potato I say HATE couched in justification. I pray as a lapsed Catholic and closer to Lutheran in beliefs. Does that make me a target of more bile filled hate and name calling ?

Well done Jordan, rewriting a horrid history and past of intolerance. with your new vision.

I would ask what was actually FACTUAL verses fiction or extreme re-writing of history from Jordans perspective. He is what he is. Monster ? Or sadly ill ? Pick and choose !! Or put up and shut up, or as I said,* stand up and say NO !!*


----------



## cynic (16 March 2019)




----------



## bellenuit (16 March 2019)

cynic said:


>





One of the best interviews of him when it comes to the core of his belief system (political). Clearly an exponent of the merits of free speech. At the 18:00 mark he goes into why the Left misunderstands him, which is both deliberate and a product of their categorisation of everybody into boxes. Around the 23:00 mark, he shows exactly why Universities are no longer the bastions of free speech, but have been taken over by the radical Left. He compares the Berkeley of the 60's with it today. At the 40:00 mark he discusses free speech and explains exactly why it is of core importance. At around 45:00 he talks about Islam and his desire to learn more. Makes extremely valid comments on whether all religions cannot simply be assumed to be compatible with our democratic ideals and though has an open mind regarding Islam, he justifiably points out that history (including present day history) is not on their side. 

It is interesting that the interviewer Maajid Mawaz, a Muslim, is also of the opinion (not expressed in the video) that Islam is in bad need of reform and regards the term Islamaphobia as a weapon used by those who do not want change to stifle debate, something that is eagerly taken up by the radical Left as they can only see oppression as the product of white western civilisations.


----------



## bellenuit (16 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> his very clear line is that Christianity and Judaism is one of love, HIS VIEW. I prefer tolerance and LOVE, but calling our past, or Christians past *anything other than awful is absurd*. Yet again Peterson has historic amnesia and vilifies another race, creed or culture or sexual belief.
> 
> ...





You were asked one simple question: Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam?

But unable to answer that you go into another gibberish rant about everything but the question asked. Jordan has not defended any of the atrocities you mentioned. The fact that he doesn't mention them every time he is asked about modern day Islam is irrelevant. We are talking about present day oppression of gays, women and apostates, which stem directly from Islamic teachings and are law in many Islamic countries. 

Again in relation to the video you posted that you called a gem: _*Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam? *_


----------



## Tink (17 March 2019)




----------



## dutchie (17 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> _*Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam? *_




No he can't.


----------



## kahuna1 (17 March 2019)

Hello Brother.

We, and others have been having a discussion about Jordan Peterson and his beliefs, claims, and for me, initially it was his lies about climate change and his background. He never worked for the UN, he was, a minor adviser, for less than 6 months, UNPAID, on a paper that was NOT about climate change. He is credited not as one of the 26 principals but on page 196, along with 300 others. His teaching of no tolerance on other topics and couched in that, openly showing your hate and fear and intolerance, that for you has been what did you say ? You called it a _“gibberish rant”_ ?

Asked that a man who preaches intolerance, hate couched in the idea its OK to express it. I took a leaf from Jordans own book and his talk, Jordans, about Islam started with holding the Christian Church along with the Jewish one up above Islam. I did not speak of the Jewish faith, there is enough hate to fill several boats on that topic.

His 6 minutes of perspective, Utube video, horribly whitewashed perspective of Christianity and its background. I ignored his anti Islam theme, and first cleaned my own house, being Christian and that during the ages, Christianity has wiped 1% of global population away many times, in total 10% or in today's terms, *a 720 million sized genocide*, seems to have slipped his perspective. I would mention number three in the worlds largest Christian church and me being Christian and according to Peterson I must first clear my own house, mentioning the number three in the Catholic Church just got convicted of paedophilia seems to make Petersons speech about Christian and Jewish virtues over Islam even more pathetic. Or as you in your hate filled, intolerant world call ? A _“gibberish rant” _on my behalf_. _

I have expressed my sympathy for the NOW, 50 people gunned down in a place of worship and with dismay, not a single responder and defender of Peterson *on this thread* and his belief of NON tolerance, even acknowledges the event. Or being fair … Jordan has not defended any of the atrocities you mentioned.  Peterson was in Christchurch on the 20th February 2019. Three weeks prior to this event, and he did manage to speak right next door to one of the atrocities.

His views on Islam and his video, holding Christianity and Judaism above Islam are quite amazing. In his OPENING line, he openly states ISLAM verses Christianity is a massive problem. Dismisses secular or non nondenominational faith in a single sentence. Respect for others faith. Out the window.

Why the hell would someone listen any more ? HATE COUCHED IN verbal fear and perspective missing ? More Gibberish rant ? I chose NOT to attack anthers religious beliefs. I am ASKED to prove anything he said is incorrect ? I Talk about Christian shortcomings and Rwanda and 800.000 dead, via Christian beliefs in 1994 is where I went. Oh and they ALSO chopped up a tribe, totally annihilating a tribe of 50,000 people as well. All Christians.

This was up to 24 seconds INTO his speech on hate filled intolerance of Islam. By 1 minute and 18 seconds, despite atrocities in 1994 that Christianity in the name of Christ chopped up 800,000 other Christians, he speaks of peace on Christianity's behalf.

He is dismissive of Islam and its beliefs, from the very start whilst being blind to the realities he ignores. TOLERANCE and LOVE.

Being asked to validate or agree with anything this person says, beyond is irrelevant in light of the massacre in New Zealand and its relationship to this diatribe of intolerance by Peterson on Islam and its faith. HE rambles, incoherently about where one faith was formed over 1,000 years ago verses another. HE actually says *a religion called ISLAM spread by the sword* at about 2 minutes, and your actual defence of this MONSTER, and Peterson via his spreading of intolerance and acceptance of it being OK to hate and FEAR, admitting he is NON SECULAUR and sees a big problem Islam verses Christianity, when one can go back a mere 24 years and find an atrocity of such barbaric nature Christian verses Christian, make his fear and intolerance even more absurd.

In *two simple words*, Peterson, his devoted, followers and their intolerance for Islam on display here again, intolerance and hate of others, different and maybe brown, or black, or gay, or whatever. Its all on display, yet again.

I will not validate hate. Or intolerance over love and acceptance.

Those two words ?

“*Hello Brother”*. A man, in Christchurch, a man, faced by a rage filled, hate filled maniac, greets a person whom he knows will and is going to kill him with two words. “Hello Brother”. Not begging for his life and urinating like I suspect most like Jordan Peterson and his followers would be at this point. This man, a MAN OF FAITH, a man devote in peace, in sheer display of acceptance and love. Without anger, without fear, greeted a man he knew would kill him with two words. Words of greeting, of compassion, with kindness. “Hello Brother” and his reward was three bullets, as he was executed

Is that being a bit too intolerant for followers of Jordan and his views ? Gibberish ? Would I, a mere mortal verses this man whom I believe was NOT the IMAN or the head of the Mosque, just a person of faith, a good person who shone brighter than the sun in his last moments. Your asking me to denigrate another faith, clearly one that teaches love and validate a hate filled failed university professor teaching no tolerance and a skewed perverted scare filled view of religion and conflict.

This man, a man I wish I knew. A man of a different religion, set of beliefs, in his last moments showed what a pathetic monster and intolerant hate filled person one must be to not even acknowledge this, and instead asked to validate a monsters view on his religion ?

Yes more “Gibberish”. Peterson and others we have touched upon, stoke fear, intolerance and often acts of hatred and violence. *In this good mans last moments, he displayed a level of faith, few could ever aspire to.*

Love and tolerance and Acceptance, is NOT what Jordan teaches. He does the opposite and teaches fear, non acceptance, open hatred and an absurd view of the world couched in a clear that makes it OK to openly express that fear and hatred.

Enough … its been illuminating. Expecting me to devolve down to the gutter of hate and intolerance is not about to happen. LOVE always Trumps HATE.

A a modern day saint or prophet just said on Friday.

*“Hello Brother”*

His last words.

Take a good look at your devoted following of those without remorse, compassion, tolerance or faith. Yes more gibberish from one aspiring to be a mere speck on that mans shoes who on Friday displayed faith, tolerance and humanity in whatever shape triumphs over evil


----------



## bellenuit (17 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Hello Brother.
> 
> We, and others have been having a discussion about Jordan Peterson and his beliefs, claims, and for me, initially it was his lies about climate change and his background. He never worked for the UN, he was, a minor adviser, for less than 6 months, UNPAID, on a paper that was NOT about climate change. He is credited not as one of the 26 principals but on page 196, along with 300 others. His teaching of no tolerance on other topics and couched in that, openly showing your hate and fear and intolerance, that for you has been what did you say ? You called it a _“gibberish rant”_ ?
> 
> ...




Yes. You can't admit he is right. But instead write another gibberish essay that attributes to JP thinks that he has never said or misinterprets what he has said.

You come across as someone who is consumed by your own hate, unable to rationally judge other people or what they say and then you spray your hate by  accusing others of the very failing that you have exhibited since I first saw your posts here.


----------



## kahuna1 (17 March 2019)

Peace brother ....

if words cannot be understood, even when spoken, written or quoted, your intolerance and hate make me mourn for you. Hate cannot be confused with intolerance ... nor can love. My intolerance of hate couched and masked in intolerance, is confusing you, for that I am sorry. 

Possibly if you get someone to help and read the last post, the lights may turn on. 

Good luck on your search.  Love you xxx


----------



## cynic (17 March 2019)




----------



## bellenuit (17 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Peace brother ....
> 
> if words cannot be understood, even when spoken, written or quoted, your intolerance and hate make me mourn for you. Hate cannot be confused with intolerance ... nor can love. My intolerance of hate couched and masked in intolerance, is confusing you, for that I am sorry.
> 
> ...




And your answer to the question _*Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam? *is_


----------



## kahuna1 (18 March 2019)

I can smell urine ?

Nothing like fear .... intolerance and hate on display.




Well done Jordan. Well done your extremist views and that stench, it just will not go away. Maybe femme fresh, its meant for women, but seems strangely appropriate.


----------



## cynic (18 March 2019)




----------



## kahuna1 (18 March 2019)

I see my dog whistle works, thanks !! But the smell ...


----------



## cynic (18 March 2019)

For the benefit of the purportedly clairsentient amongst us:


----------



## kahuna1 (18 March 2019)

A topic Close to Jordans heart .... well it would be ...



HOw Jordan became famous !! Intolerance ...


----------



## dutchie (18 March 2019)

You have a lot of hate in you. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## kahuna1 (18 March 2019)

My dog whistle works again, too well this time.
Like the racehorse trained to pee, its gone both ends this time. I too feel sad for you despite the smell.

No hate here. I do not tolerate bullies, intolerance and crap that this person promotes. 

Peterson and his views on gays ? 
Gay marriage, .... just note his words, about 1.38 minutes  in and how he cites definitive studies on WHY he opposes gay marriage .... and single sex marriage. Then, his use of the word DEVIL in the detail, much as he smears Islam and holds up Christians, and Judaism which is about number 10 in numbers as religions go ...  two same sex parents goes out the window .... But even this is to be ignored .... I am whistling and will share WHY .... next.


----------



## cynic (18 March 2019)

This one is dedicated to those choosing another's opinions of a discussed matter, in preference to the subject matter that was actually discussed:


----------



## kahuna1 (18 March 2019)

So, whistle wored quickly again.

Back to another topic that made Jordan Peterson famous, his intolerance of gays.
The previous video he used the term devil in the detail, seamlessly switched to single parents ignoring that two people are in the marriage and then QUOTED studies to back up his homophobic gay hating views.

HIS words ...
Here is an interview, pathetic I might add as the interviewer asks HIM and HE denies it, His hair is greyer and its a bout 18 months latter. The interviewer has clearly seen video number one where Jordon proclaims non existent studies about how gay parents are BAD .... in this one he is denying he even said that .... 

PS another whistle needed to finish his views on Gays ....

enjoy Mr Anti Climate, Islamophobic, and  clearly in the link shared by less than 30 seconds he is declaring some issue that does not exist with Islam, with 1.8 billion followers, merely some fringe hate groups ... in this one he is ... well .. I deny ever having said that whilst, clearly showing part of his true nature. 


He wants to see more studies on that ? He didn't need it 18 months prior to that. 
As a pathological liar, and sociopath on display ....  he agrees there is NO evidence so far and this is 18 months latter. HE SAYS ... at 1.28 seconds HE never said there was any evidence there was about two gay people raising children. Fumy, sad and sickening ... pathological types and their grips on the truth. In this case, flick back to the talk I shared of him 18 months latter ... and him denying it ever occurred in this one.

Sadly, bullies, cowards, and intolerant ... are all the same. In Peterson and his drivel they have found an excuse !! But boy, the smell !!


----------



## kahuna1 (18 March 2019)

Whistle is not working .... for now.

In the meantime, given Jordans clear declaration that Islam is a problem and comparing it to something borne out of hate .... and since he was there, next door in New Zealand, in Christchurch on the 20th Feb 2019, I will share a better version of my prior thoughts. Apparently in some way hateful according to those that respond to dog whistles ...

Hello Brother,

I too join others in expressing remorse, sorrow and regret at this act. Intolerance, hate and mental disorders stoked by what is NOW accepted as free speech, is NOT who and what we are. That, being Australian, to our shame, our home bred person who went to our dearest friend, NEW ZEALAND and committed this act, is not who either we, as Australians are or New Zealand is.

Intolerance, hate, couched often in weasel words, is what it is. Despite being of a different faith, and possibly a different colour, god forbid, I was inspired by one act in the face of hate filled intolerance.

“*Hello Brother”*. A man, in Christchurch, a man, faced by a rage filled, hate filled maniac, greets a person whom he knows will and is going to kill him with two words. *“Hello Brother”.*

This man, a MAN OF FAITH, a man devoted to peace, in sheer display of acceptance and love. Without anger, without fear, greeted a man he knew would kill him with two words. Words of greeting, of compassion, with kindness. “Hello Brother” and his reward was three bullets, as he was executed.

This man, a man I wish I knew. A man of a different religion, set of beliefs, in his last moments showed what a pathetic monster and intolerant hate filled person one must be to commit this act.

*In this good mans last moments, he displayed a level of faith, few could ever aspire to.*

I wish for peace and tolerance and express my deep sympathies and disgust for this act whilst offering what I wish, was the power, that could take away the pain this man has caused to so many.


----------



## wayneL (18 March 2019)

Perhaps those whom imagine everything is some sort of dog whistle, is someone's dog.


----------



## kahuna1 (18 March 2019)

It worked ...

And Jordans last masterpiece on GAYS ... actually about Australia ..


*Jordan Peterson Struggles To Support Gay Marriage During Q&A*

 

or is it this one ...




Hilarious and actually sad ... his views about disease spreading gay people ... which I find as disgusting as his other views on religion and most topics.


----------



## Tink (20 March 2019)




----------



## dutchie (20 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> It worked ...
> 
> And Jordans last masterpiece on GAYS ... actually about Australia ..
> 
> ...




Hello Brother


----------



## Darc Knight (20 March 2019)

dutchie said:


> Hello Brother




Bit of a cheap shot Dutchie.


----------



## dutchie (20 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Bit of a cheap shot Dutchie.



Darc Knight , not cheap but appropriate.


----------



## dutchie (21 March 2019)

It's a crazy world we live in when a Professor at one university is banned from another university.

Jordan Peterson: Cambridge University pulls fellowship

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...niversity-fellowship-philosophy-a8832076.html


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

dutchie said:


> It's a crazy world we live in when a Professor at one university is banned from another university.
> 
> Jordan Peterson: Cambridge University pulls fellowship
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...niversity-fellowship-philosophy-a8832076.html




*Trump to issue executive order linking grants to colleges with campus free speech *
_
WASHINGTON — President Donald Trump is expected to issue an executive order Thursday directing federal agencies to tie research and education grants made to colleges and universities to more aggressive enforcement of the First Amendment, according to a draft of the order viewed by The Wall Street Journal.


The order instructs agencies including the Departments of Education, Health and Human Services and Defense to ensure that public educational institutions comply with the First Amendment, and that private institutions live up to their own stated free-speech standards. More..._


----------



## bellenuit (21 March 2019)

Ann said:


> *Trump to issue executive order linking grants to colleges with campus free speech*





Although I rarely agree with Trump, this is badly needed both in the US and UK. Any college that submits to say Student Union demands that certain people should not be allowed speak on campus under the pretence of someone or other on campus being offended, when it usually means they don't want such views aired should lose government support. It is going beyond ridiculous. They very essence of what Universities are meant to be is under threat. 

The following relates to the publication Quillette I get emailed every week or so. I usually don't have time to read it, but those articles I have read are generally high quality academic writing that doesn't push an ideological banner of any kind. But..........


----------



## bellenuit (21 March 2019)




----------



## dutchie (21 March 2019)

Ann said:


> *Trump to issue executive order linking grants to colleges with campus free speech *
> _
> WASHINGTON — President Donald Trump is expected to issue an executive order Thursday directing federal agencies to tie research and education grants made to colleges and universities to more aggressive enforcement of the First Amendment, according to a draft of the order viewed by The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...



One of Trumps better ideas, he stars again. Lookout 2020!


----------



## Tink (22 March 2019)




----------



## wayneL (22 March 2019)

Whitcoulls book shop in NZ bans Twelve Rules. (yet still has Mein Kampf for sale) 

Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## dutchie (22 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Whitcoulls book shop in NZ bans Twelve Rules. (yet still has Mein Kampf for sale)
> 
> Absolutely unbelievable.



That is so funny.

Forrest would say  *"Stupid is as stupid does"*


----------



## bellenuit (22 March 2019)

I saw this clip over on HC. I'm not sure where to put it, but since JP is mentioned near the end, I thought I would put it here.

I have no idea who the guy talking is and I only know Jim Jeffries as a comedian, not as the host of some political talk show. But it is a sad reflection on how reporting has become when "celebrities" think they can get away with such distortion, particularly when they hide their own real world views from the public.


----------



## moXJO (23 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> I saw this clip over on HC. I'm not sure where to put it, but since JP is mentioned near the end, I thought I would put it here.
> 
> I have no idea who the guy talking is and I only know Jim Jeffries as a comedian, not as the host of some political talk show. But it is a sad reflection on how reporting has become when "celebrities" think they can get away with such distortion, particularly when they hide their own real world views from the public.




The most important video of 2019.


----------



## qldfrog (23 March 2019)

@basilio, @explod etc ,and all , please make sure you watch that video above and understand the amount of propaganda you are under.
Worth the few minutes of your time


----------



## Macquack (23 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> @basilio, @explod etc ,and all , please make sure you watch that video above and understand the amount of propaganda you are under.
> Worth the few minutes of your time



I am sure Bas and Explod don't hang off ever word Jim Jefferies says. He is a comedian FFS.


----------



## qldfrog (23 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> I am sure Bas and Explod don't hang off ever word Jim Jefferies says. He is a comedian FFS.



of course he is a clown, but with an agenda, not exactly going for comedy when labeling people as neo nazis is he ?"FFS"


----------



## Tink (25 March 2019)




----------



## Miss Hale (25 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> Whitcoulls book shop in NZ bans Twelve Rules. (yet still has Mein Kampf for sale)
> 
> Absolutely unbelievable.




Wow, I now own a banned book! I'm such a badass


----------



## kahuna1 (26 March 2019)

*Dr. Jordan B. Peterson*: _Okay, well that’s a killer question. Well, okay, so the first thing I would say is that fundamentally, I don’t know … there are a couple things that I cannot wrap my head around easily with Islam. One is what I see as the failure to separate church from state, and that’s a problem … Problem number two for me – and again, this may be a consequence of my ignorance, which I am trying to rectify: Muhammad was a warlord, and I don’t know what to do about that fact … The expansion that he initiated was unbelievably successful. Within six hundred years, it was the biggest empire that the world had ever seen, and it demolished Byzantine Christianity … The Buddhists were wiped out of Afghanistan, and we saw that echoed in the Taliban’s destruction of those great Buddhist monuments. And so, what I’m hoping is that there is a bridge – there better be a bridge._

His Words .._. above

Jordan Peterson associated with several known anti-Muslim pundits, such as Ben Shapiro, Sam Harris, Ayaan Hirsi Ali, Ezra Levant, and Dave Rubin. When asked about Islam, Peterson humbly clarified that he had not done much research on the topic and would be open to dialoguing with “moderate Muslims”
_
My comment on this .... his defender of late ... Ben Shapiro and his views on Islam are extreme !!

That a University ranked in the top 10, does not want him there for these views ... let alone his views about Gays and calling them disease spreading, his views on the climate change issue are even more absurd. Previously covered .... asked by a PHD when he was there ... about Ocean warming and Acidification ... his one word response ... NO .... on and on it went with even more absurd claims which were and are FALSE. Cambridge is one of the top 3 in climate change in the world ... let alone its Divinity School ... claiming he worked for the UN on climate change ... was absurd, he was on page 92 of the short report ... not a principal advisor, the paper was NOT about climate change and he was credited next to the Sherpas ,... the guys who climb Mount Everest.

Why the worlds leading or close to it University did not want Peterson is easy to see. That his TANTRUM when told telling them they would regret it, was a PSYCHOTIC break.

Telling them he would do his work with people from the school of divinity despite their action, is ABSURD. As a professor, or he used to be, a tenured one, the wishes of the students or any outside pressure is IRRELEVANT. IF anything the defense of him is coming from an extreme group of right wing people on religion, makes the decision even more correct.

In the case of someone like Peterson, who is I now know suffering depression, selling a book of self help, in itself is amusing. The depression since 2016 is even on his Wikipedia  page.



I think it would have been a race, if the people in the climate change areas at Cambidge, the professors, ones WHO DO work with the UN and are regarded as top of the field were to be aware of him visiting, its likely they would have taken action as opposed to the separate School of Divinity.

Such is life. As to the excuse, that its ok to blurt it out and 12 Rules or excuses to express it, is what it is.

Thankfully his University funding was cut off in 2017 I believe, even U Tube closed his stuff down in terms of being paid for it, over 12 months ago well prior to its most recent efforts. As to his book, good riddance, and that leaves him with Fox News and Tucker Carlson and Donald Trump and his views are sick.


----------



## bellenuit (26 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Jordan Peterson associated with several known anti-Muslim pundits, such as Ben Shapiro, Sam Harris, Ayaan Hirsi Ali, Ezra Levant, and Dave Rubin.




Still waiting for you to answer the question regarding Jordan Peterson: _Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam_ (in that earlier video)?

I would also add what anti-Muslim statements have been made by Sam Harris and Ayaan Hirsi Ali? I have listened to them extensively and they are not anti-muslim, but do have issues with Islam. I have only briefly heard Ben Shapiro speak and that didn't include anti-muslim rhetoric. I don't believe I have heard the other two.

In relation to Ben Shapiro, you said his views on Islam are extreme. Could you illustrate some of those views that you think are extreme? And don't go on about wearing that t-shirt. It was clearly meant as satire.

All I have read from you since you started on these threads are broad character assassination statements about lots of people, but you seem to have a complete inability to back these up with any detail to support them or that can be argued against.


----------



## dutchie (27 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> Still waiting for you to answer the question regarding Jordan Peterson: _Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam_ (in that earlier video)?
> 
> I would also add what anti-Muslim statements have been made by Sam Harris and Ayaan Hirsi Ali? I have listened to them extensively and they are not anti-muslim, but do have issues with Islam. I have only briefly heard Ben Shapiro speak and that didn't include anti-muslim rhetoric. I don't believe I have heard the other two.
> 
> ...




Complete waste of time reading his drivel.

(mine might be too)


----------



## Junior (27 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> Still waiting for you to answer the question regarding Jordan Peterson: _Could you point something out that was not factual in relation to what he had to say about Islam_ (in that earlier video)?
> 
> I would also add what anti-Muslim statements have been made by Sam Harris and Ayaan Hirsi Ali? I have listened to them extensively and they are not anti-muslim, but do have issues with Islam. I have only briefly heard Ben Shapiro speak and that didn't include anti-muslim rhetoric. I don't believe I have heard the other two.
> 
> ...




I also listen to many hours of Sam Harris.  He is absolutely not anti-muslim or racist.


----------



## dutchie (27 March 2019)

What Jordan Peterson actually thinks about Islam. From him and not from what others are trying (with drivel) to falsely claim.


----------



## kahuna1 (27 March 2019)

_The key point is that Harris does far, far more than voice criticisms of Islam as part of a general critique of religion. He has repeatedly made clear that he thinks Islam is uniquely threatening: "While the other major world religions have been fertile sources of intolerance, it is clear that the doctrine of Islam poses unique problems for the emergence of a global civilization." He has insisted that there are unique dangers from Muslims possessing nuclear weapons, as opposed to nice western Christians (the only ones to ever use them) or those kind Israeli Jews: "It should be of particular concern to us that the beliefs of devout Muslims pose a special problem for nuclear deterrence." In his 2005 "End of Faith", he claimed that "Islam, more than any other religion human beings have devised, has all the makings of a thoroughgoing cult of death." 

 This is not a critique of religion generally; it is a relentless effort to depict Islam as the supreme threat. Based on that view, Harris, while depicting the Iraq war as a humanitarian endeavor, has proclaimed that "we are not at war with terrorism. *We are at war with Islam."

*_
*https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/apr/03/sam-harris-muslim-animus*

*Much like Peterson,* in fact same rubbish *.... *ignores issues with a white, racist ISIS ....

Oh and I lover his view that the *Iraq war as a humanitarian endeavor*_*  ....  
*
Oh he sounds so balanced I fell over typing that !!

PS ... even Wikipedia 
Harris considers Islam to be "especially belligerent and inimical to the norms of civil discourse", relative to other world religions. He asserts that the "dogmatic commitment to using violence to defend one’s faith, both from within and without" to varying degrees, is a central Islamic doctrine that is found in few other religions to the same degree, and that "this difference has consequences in the real world.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Harris
_
Sorry rolling  on the floor here !!_ 
*



*_


----------



## bellenuit (27 March 2019)

kahuna1 said:


> Sorry rolling  on the floor here !!




You ought to be. You have a complete inability to address the question and a thorough lack of understanding of both Islam, political Islam and particularly of what is happening in the world.

You cannot even differentiate between having views on Islam and being anti-muslim which you claim.  If you cannot actually show what is wrong about the comments Harris made, as opposed to the fact that he commented on Islam and Muslims, then you, as usual, have nothing to offer the discussion, but are simply a vacuous echo chamber of those who choose to name call rather than argue.


----------



## lindsayf (27 March 2019)

Junior said:


> I also listen to many hours of Sam Harris.  He is absolutely not anti-muslim or racist.



Ditto.
Anyone who says otherwise has an agenda that is over riding reasoned discussion.


----------



## Tink (30 March 2019)




----------



## dutchie (30 March 2019)

Tink said:


>




Unbelievable. So wrong. Makes you want to cry for the child.

1. The judge should not be allowed to have children.
2. The politicians that allow that type of information to be indoctrinated into the classroom should be charged with child abuse.


----------



## bellenuit (1 April 2019)

*How Cambridge flunked the Peterson test*

*https://unherd.com/2019/03/how-cambridge-flunked-the-peterson-test/*


----------



## dutchie (1 April 2019)

bellenuit said:


> *How Cambridge flunked the Peterson test*
> 
> *https://unherd.com/2019/03/how-cambridge-flunked-the-peterson-test/*



Any parent that sends their child to university (universities don't deserve a U) for an "education" is an idiot and is wasting their money.


----------



## lindsayf (1 April 2019)

It’s tragic what much of academia has become over the last 20 or so years.


----------



## Junior (1 April 2019)

dutchie said:


> Any parent that sends their child to university (universities don't deserve a U) for an "education" is an idiot and is wasting their money.




This is a rather absurd statement.  Where should one go to learn?  What if you want to be a doctor, for example?


----------



## kahuna1 (3 April 2019)

Ohh ..

His clinical depression is showing .... hilarious someone selling a book with deep depression, here he is having a dig at Cambridge from a university that is one he sings praises about and is such a religious nutcase that it makes even Peterson look sane. Hard but so far right its, white ISIS in operation. Maybe he can move there and we never hear from him ? And take his mates ... 




please move ... its all I want for Christmas !!


----------



## cynic (3 April 2019)




----------



## bellenuit (3 April 2019)

*Cambridge University’s Shameful Treatment of Jordan Peterson*

*https://quillette.com/2019/04/03/cambridge-universitys-shameful-treatment-of-jordan-peterson/*


----------



## Tink (5 April 2019)




----------



## dutchie (8 April 2019)

Junior said:


> This is a rather absurd statement.  Where should one go to learn?  What if you want to be a doctor, for example?



(Sorry for the late reply)

If you wanted to become a doctor I don't know what you would do. Certainly not to current university as they don't believe in science anymore (eg XX=??  XY=??).


----------



## wayneL (8 April 2019)

Tink said:


>




I really like Anderson's interviewing style really enjoy his interviews


----------



## Tink (15 April 2019)




----------



## cynic (19 April 2019)




----------



## Ann (25 April 2019)

I watched this and really don't think Jordan Peterson came out on top. Others may disagree with me, fair enough. I did enjoy the civility of the exchange.


----------



## qldfrog (25 April 2019)

I saw an article about it, one of the few times where indeed it seems he was beaten on rhetoric but it seems to have been worthwhile.
if i can take the time..
A review hopefully not deemed alt rights by the mobhttps://www.nationalreview.com/2019/04/peterson-vs-zizek-which-antidote-to-chaos/


----------



## Tink (4 May 2019)




----------



## Tink (5 June 2019)

From the ABC

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06...ng-to-the-jordan-peterson-phenomenon/11094976


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*Jordan Peterson Close To Launching "Anti-Censorship" Social Media Platform*

Psychologist and author Jordan B. Peterson announced this week that progress on *Thinkspot, his subscription-based "anti-censorship" social media platform,* has the project closer to launch.

Peterson and his team are beta testing the product, which he calls “an intellectual playground for censorship-free discourse”, according to the Washington Times. It comes at a time when social media sites like Facebook, YouTube, Twitter and Pinterest have been accused of arbitrarily enforcing vague terms of service and overreaching in their left-wing biased policing of their respective platforms.

“Announcing Thinkspot: a new online communication platform (as promised post-Patreon),” Peterson wrote Wednesday on Facebook. More..


----------



## cogs (14 June 2019)

Ann said:


> *Jordan Peterson Close To Launching "Anti-Censorship" Social Media Platform*
> 
> Psychologist and author Jordan B. Peterson announced this week that progress on *Thinkspot, his subscription-based "anti-censorship" social media platform,* has the project closer to launch.
> 
> ...




This is brilliant!

Can't help but think JP will suddenly and mysteriously disappear, and die of some 'undiagnosed' illness in the coming years. Ditto Julian Assange.


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2021)

VSntchr said:


>





This a great interview. Well worth listening to this brilliant mind.


----------

